# The Official Paris Hilton Thread



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

&lt;!-- BEGIN STORY BODY --&gt;By Sarah Hall_Tue May 24, 6:11 PM ET_

Paris Hilton's latest on-camera shenanigans have proven too hot for some critics.

The Simple Life star appears in a new TV spot for Carl's Jr.'s Spicy BBQ Six-Dollar Burger in which she seductively washes a Bentley, clad only in a skimpy bathing suit and stiletto heels, while a version of Cole Porter's "I Love Paris" plays in the background.

At the end of the spot, Hilton bites into a monstrous burger with an expression that can only be described as orgasmic as the screen fades out to the celebutante's trademark phrase: "That's hot."

The ad campaign has proven highly effective in drawing attention to the new jalapeno-filled burger.

According to Carl's Jr. and Hardees restaurants' parent company, CKE Restaurants Inc., SpicyParis.com, a mini-Website set up to highlight the campaign, crashed Friday after its servers were overwhelmed by traffic.

However, not all of that attention was positive.

The Los Angeles-based Parents Television Council is steaming over the commercial, which it deems unsuitable for family viewing.

"This commercial is basically soft-core porn," said Melissa Caldwell, PTC research director. "It's inappropriate for television."

The group is mobilizing its million-plus members to protest the campaign and is considering petitioning the FCC for a ruling on whether the spot violates decency standards.

The Hilton spot is not the restaurant chain's first attempt to push the envelope in its advertising campaigns. Other burger spots have featured Hugh Hefner and various Playmates, as well as a girl suggestively riding a mechanical bull while taking bites of a burger.

It was that kind of marketing that first attracted Hilton to the fast-food purveyors.

"I wanted to do one of the commercials because I always think they're really clever and sexy as well," Hilton says on SpicyParis.com.

Hilton also spoke highly of the burger she promotes.

"This burger is really hot. There's like these fried jalapenos on it," she said. "It's really like juicy and tasty."

It's not the first time Hilton has been associated with a burger campaign.

Last August, the House of Wax star was reportedly in talks to have her way with a Burger King ad campaign.

The socialite made no secret of her taste for Whoppers at the time--and even divulged her secret to staying slim despite enjoying the occasional BK binge.

"I have a really good metabolism. And I love Burger King, it's my favorite fast-food place," Hilton told the Washington Post in an interview last summer.

However, the deal fell through, reportedly because the chain's franchisees disliked the idea of using the Internet sex tape star as a spokesmodel.

No word on whether Carl's Jr. has replaced Burger King as Hilton's fast food of choice.

Last week, Fox reupped Hilton's reality series for a fourth season, though the question of who will serve as her sidekick is up in the air after the heiress publicly fell out with Simple Life cohort Nicole Richie.

Hilton's first choice for her new costar, rocker offspring Kimberly Stewart, has reportedly rejected the gig, and there's talk that Richie might return, though she and Hilton are supposedly not on speaking terms.

"We are currently discussing with the network the creative direction of the next installment of The Simple Life," the show's producers said in a statement last week.


----------



## Joyeuux (May 25, 2005)

Uggg, I can't stand Paris Hilton. Don't know if I'd call the ad "soft core porn", but it was certainley trashy.


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

I can't stand her either. Put her and Britney on an island and I am a happy girl!


----------



## Joyeuux (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I can't stand her either. Put her and Britney on an island and I am a happy girl! hahahahahaha!


----------



## Liz (May 25, 2005)

i'm tired of her. i thought she was trying to clean up her image and try to be more classy and then she goes and does this commmercial


----------



## Andi (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i'm tired of her. i thought she was trying to clean up her image and try to be more classy and then she goes and does this commmercial



Paris and trying to be classy? *lol*IÂ´m sorry, sheÂ´s just plain dumb. although some people say sheÂ´s smart b/c she makes money by actually doing nothing. If she just plays dumb for her image she should be an actress b/c she plays her role perfectly


----------



## nydoll23 (May 25, 2005)

I think Paris is so overrated,dont you just love her grandma flappy pancake booty?lolI think Nicole ritchie made the whole simple live funny,as for the buger king thing,she went on and on about vote or die and the idiot didnt even vote,she will prob never even bite another burger again,Thats not hot!


----------



## suzukigrrl (May 26, 2005)

That commercial is so bizarre it's hilarious! It is marketing genius how they just sort of randomly put together car, woman in bathing suit, and burger. I bet it will sell a lot of burgers!

I really feel sorry for Paris Hilton. I think the media makes her look bad. I bet that in real life she's just like us (but with more money)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* &lt;!-- BEGIN STORY BODY --&gt;By Sarah Hall_Tue May 24, 6:11 PM ET_Paris Hilton's latest on-camera shenanigans have proven too hot for some critics.


----------



## Liz (May 26, 2005)

what amuses me is that her mom is making a tv show called "how to be a hilton" or something like that where people learn about etiquite and stuff. shouldn't be on the show too?


----------



## Laura (May 26, 2005)

I'm in the minority here but i have to say i think Paris Hilton is kinda cool.. Ok cool is the wrong word but i do think she's smart enough to know that by acting dumb and doing whatever else she does to make lots of money..


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Uggg, I can't stand Paris Hilton. Don't know if I'd call the ad "soft core porn", but it was certainley trashy. ditto i can't stand her either, i'm sorry but she's a skank and should not be any kind of role model for children. i mean c'mon she's only famous for being a slutty rich girl.and honestly she doesn't need any more money she's a hilton that company makes money constantly. (and since she's such a skank i wouldn't even stay at a hilton nowadays)


----------



## jamie18meng (May 26, 2005)

I truly feel sorry for paris hilton. She gets on my nerves a lot.Thanks


----------



## K*O* (May 26, 2005)

I can't stand her, she's such a friggen moron !!!


----------



## Marisol (May 31, 2005)

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - Ubiquitous socialite Paris Hilton is engaged to marry her boyfriend of five months, Greek shipping heir Paris Latsis, People magazine reported on its Web site on Monday.

"They are happy and excited," Hilton's spokesman, Rob Shuter, was quoted as telling the magazine. It said that Latsis proposed last Wednesday and that no date has been set for the wedding.

This will be the first marriage for both. Hilton, 24, was beaten to the altar last August by her younger sister, Nicky, but the union was annulled after less than three months. Latsis is 27, according to People.

Paris Hilton, an heiress to the Hilton Hotel fortune, is a magnet for drama, whether inadvertently starring in a popular sex tape or having her electronic organizer stolen and its contents posted on the Internet.

She currently co-stars in the movie "House of Wax," eliciting audience cheers when her character is killed off. She also features in a sexy TV commercial for a burger chain


----------



## Andi (May 31, 2005)

I donÂ´t think Paris Latsis is that hot. but I havenÂ´t seen many pics yet, looks like this is definitely gonna change


----------



## Geek (May 31, 2005)

Same first names?????????????? oh come on





Originally Posted by *Arielle* 

I donÂ´t think Paris Latsis is that hot. but I havenÂ´t seen many pics yet, looks like this is definitely gonna change


----------



## Andi (May 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Same first names?????????????? oh come on oh and I remember hearing her say in an interview she wants to name her first kid Paris too (doesnÂ´t matter if itÂ´s male or female)


----------



## nydoll23 (May 31, 2005)

Im so over her,she is a trashy idiot,and all the money in the world wont change that!!!!


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 1, 2005)

that is SO sad that they have the same names - let alone dumb names.


----------



## jamie18meng (Jun 2, 2005)

they both have the same first name.


----------



## Andi (Jun 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pin_stripe* you know she just loves being able to say "i love you paris" or "paris, you're so hot"....




*lol* never thought of that possibility


----------



## Lisa329 (Jun 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pin_stripe* you know she just loves being able to say "i love you paris" or "paris, you're so hot"....






I think you are on to something.


----------



## blaquepooky (Jun 4, 2005)

LOL



I don't even think they'll making it to getting married. They'll probably break up by the end of this year.


----------



## Laura (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pin_stripe* you know she just loves being able to say "i love you paris" or "paris, you're so hot"....



LMAO! That is so true..


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pin_stripe* you know she just loves being able to say "i love you paris" or "paris, you're so hot"....



That is great, lol, you are right. I cant stand her, she is such a skank.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Paris hilton wants to drop out of the spot light and concentrate on her life with her fiance Paris.She says in two years she wants to be a mother.

What she going to do ,forget her baby in gucci or put makeup on it,lol.

What do you girls think about paris giving up fame for family?do you think she is doing this as publicity stunt?


----------



## Andi (Jun 14, 2005)

I just canÂ´t imagine her as a stay at home mom, neither can imagine her to settle down. but after all sheÂ´s partied for years, maybe sheÂ´s feeling thatÂ´s enough for now-who knows. sheÂ´s so far away from reality anyway in my eyes, IÂ´m curious what sheÂ´s gonna do with her life


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *leobrat* Oh the thought of that woman possibly *breeding* scares me ha,exactly my thoughts.


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 14, 2005)

I would love it if she lost all her money and celeb status and had to really work for a living.. see what its like.. I guess to her a baby is like her little dog, an accessory?


----------



## nydoll23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Remember how she lost tinkerbell,hmmmm makes you think


----------



## Bhav (Jun 14, 2005)

For such a party girl, it seems a bit strange!

Maybe she wants to give up her life in the spotlight - hmmmm!!

Or maybe having a baby just seems like 'fun' to her.. and as has been said, a new accessory....


----------



## Marisol (Jul 31, 2005)

Life is getting complicated for Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie.

The former friends, who no longer speak owing to a highly publicized feud, are being reunited courtesy of the powers that be at Fox.

The network announced Thursday that it has picked up the options on both _Simple Life_ stars' contracts, meaning the twosome are obligated to appear in a fourth season of their reality series.

Hilton, who confirmed that she and Richie were no longer friends back in April, had openly lobbied for pal Kimberly Stewart to take Richie's place as her token blonde sidekick on the show. However, what with the hefty diamond sparklers both Hilton and Richie are sporting on their ring fingers these days, Fox apparently sees the potential for ratings gold.

Richie announced her engagement to Adam Goldstein, aka DJ AM, in February; Hilton followed suit, announcing her engagement to Paris Latsis in May.

"Given the fact that both Paris and Nicole are engaged and about to be married...there's got to be something in that world," Fox Entertainment President Peter Liguori said Thursday at the Television Critics Association press tour.

Though Liguori said he didn't think Hilton and Richie had resolved their issues with each other, he seemed unconcerned about possible friction on the set.

"Both have been picked up, both will be ready for work, and we'll work it out," he said.

Speculation exists that the duo will shoot their scenes separately, making it easier for them to refrain from sinking their perfectly manicured nails into each other's flesh.

No airdate has yet been determined for the show.

Though no official reason was ever given for the dissolution of the friendship, according to Hilton, Richie is well aware of why the split came about.

"It's no big secret that Nicole and I are no longer friends," Hilton said in a statement.

"I will not go into the details of what happened. All I will say is that Nicole knows what she did, and that's all I am ever going to say about it."

Sounds like this season of the _Life_ won't be so simple.


----------



## QurlySq (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* "I will not go into the details of what happened. All I will say is that Nicole knows what she did, and that's all I am ever going to say about it." 
Sounds like this season of the _Life_ won't be so simple.

Maybe Nicole said, "Hey Paris, I'm sick of being your f***in lackey!!!".. then she went and got skinnier than Paris which maybe mad her mad too... or maybe she cussed out Tinkerbell.... 
I've never watched that show and I doubt that this new development would sway my interest...


----------



## Pinkymarz (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *QurlySq* Maybe Nicole said, "Hey Paris, I'm sick of being your f***in lackey!!!".. then she went and got skinnier than Paris which maybe mad her mad too... or maybe she cussed out Tinkerbell.... 
I've never watched that show and I doubt that this new development would sway my interest...

I watched a few times when nothing else was on....BUT....they both need to grow up....silly little rich b*tches....sounds like they're still in High School!
Even if they are fighting...or aren't really fighting...should make for good ratings for the season.

Have a great Sunday gals!!!!


----------



## Liz (Jul 31, 2005)

nicole was the one who made the show. she was the only one that did stuff


----------



## Sarah84 (Jul 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* nicole was the one who made the show. she was the only one that did stuff



I agree, must admit I do like the show


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 31, 2005)

If Nicole did the show by herself it would still be funny because Nicole DID make the show and I like Nicole and I used to like Paris but she talks like she's high lol!! Nicole REALLY cleaned up her act and that's why I like her...I noticed Paris is doing the same. I think its Paris's fault they aren't friends anymore because I have been hearing that Paris HATES Nicoles fiance and Paris is VERY jealous of how Nicole cleaned herself up! Paris is soooo fake and we already know how Nicole is....but it seems she has gotten nicer. I just got a new magazine with a page of a BONGO campainge thingy and its Nicole and her fiance modeling the clothes...Nicole seems very in love with her future husband and Paris,to me, looks like she is just getting a husband to compete with Nicole...I mean lets face it, Paris is not marriage material! Sorry this is so long...I needed to get it out lol.


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 1, 2005)

Sorry guys...the Jennifer above me was me, not Jennifer!


----------



## Pauline (Aug 1, 2005)

Hopefully the two of them will makeup and shut up!...hahahah


----------



## miss_lovely (Aug 2, 2005)

i dislike paris but i lurrrrve nicole.. i mean i don't agree w/ her gettin all too skinny but her faceee and style has been gorgeous lately


----------



## Marisol (Aug 2, 2005)

I definitely like Nicole more than Paris. Paris bugs me.


----------



## Nolee (Aug 4, 2005)

Quote:
and I used to like Paris but she talks like she's high lol!! LOL i agree 200% with you




that girl doesn't seem okay to me

never liked her, nor Nicole (despite the fact that she became so stylish and glamorous right now )they really bug the hell out of me and i can't stand both of them Xl


----------



## Amethyst (Aug 4, 2005)

Personally I think their "separation" was all a publicity scam.


----------



## ooonitsreekooo (Aug 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *indiefairy* I heard that they are no longer friends bcuz nicole showed paris' 'tape' at a party! tht may be garbage tho... I heard this too... I think i saw it on E!, who knows. I think that is hilarious though.


----------



## gamaki (Aug 4, 2005)

They've been friends for life and they will make up. If they ever mattered to eachother, they'll make up.

Nicole is SO cute!


----------



## Blondtgr (Aug 4, 2005)

How did Nicole get "cleaned up"? heh seems like she's doing more coke than she once was to get that skinny...It's definitely not healthy however she did it. Oh, well! I liked season 1...but after that wasn't a big fan, got kind of old. though I did see an episode of the 2nd season where they were babysitting and made up the kid and lost her...that was pretty funny!


----------



## octobersunshine (Aug 4, 2005)

I think it was all publicity too...I must admit I watched the first season several times for lack of anything else to watch, literally, and agree that Nicole made the show it appeared that Paris was the sidekick, anyways I don't really plan on watching it but I do like to hear the gossip


----------



## jamie18meng (Aug 5, 2005)

at least they still will be on tv.


----------



## Leta112 (Aug 5, 2005)

I heard that Nicole showed Paris's tape also but wasnt that after the fight?


----------



## tashbash (Aug 6, 2005)

*Either way, it's still funny!*


----------



## nydoll23 (Aug 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* nicole was the one who made the show. she was the only one that did stuff 
i agree,Nicole is hilarious


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* I heard that Nicole showed Paris's tape also but wasnt that after the fight? I think so, this sounds like a revenge




Anyway, I really loved the first season


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2005)

You'd better sit down for this one.

In a shocking scandal that would not be news any other month but August â€” when frankly nothing else is going on â€” Paris Hilton has split with her teacup Chihuahua, Tinkerbell.

The miniature mutt has been callously replaced with a smaller version called Bambi.

"[Paris] only likes them when they're very small, and Tinkerbell got too big," a pal told New York magazine.

The former A-list animal companion has been sent to live with Hilton's mother, Kathy.

Tinkerbell made world headlines last summer when Hilton was photographed distributing lost-dog posters around West Hollywood, only to be reminded she had left the pup with her grandmother.

While comparable canines usually cost between $2,000 and $3,000, Tinkerbell's bloodline commands upwards of $10,000.

A rep for Tink's breeder, *Texas Teacups, explains: "Tinkerbell is at the larger end of the teacups. Usually, they won't go over 31/2 pounds, but if you fix them or feed them junk. ..."

Paris' fiancÃ©, Paris Latsis, should take note.


----------



## QurlySq (Aug 15, 2005)

that is insane... i thought animal lovers loved their pets period, not just because they're the right size... sounds might shallow to me... yet funny...


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 15, 2005)

obviously she didn't love that thing like she said. that's so pathetic, though! what's with her and disney names?


----------



## Liz (Aug 15, 2005)

oh lord.....


----------



## Marisol (Aug 15, 2005)

I don't think that she realizes that a dog is not a toy.


----------



## Sofia (Aug 15, 2005)

You are all forgetting one thing, we are talking about Paris Hilton. The person who treats everything as an accessory, that includes sunglasses, handbags, people (nicole/fiance) and pets (tinkerbell). And what do we do with accessories when we get bored of them, trade them in or toss them aside for new ones. I'm not really a dog person, but this is low even for her.


----------



## lilyindavis (Aug 15, 2005)

She's gonna be hearing from animal rights groups and such.. Now I REALLY can't stand her because of this!


----------



## blaquepooky (Aug 15, 2005)

She's unbelievable...I would never give up my dogs (I have a male tea cup chihuahua)--especially for such a stupid reason. I love them like they're my babies. This just adds to my reasons for despising her existence.grrr.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Aug 15, 2005)

She's such a moron.... maybe she should work on trading in that beak of a nose of hers for a smaller one


----------



## Sofia (Aug 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* maybe she should work on trading in that beak of a nose of hers for a smaller one



Janelle, she's already tried that once and it didn't work. Some people have no common sense and it's not something that can be taught.


----------



## jamie18meng (Aug 16, 2005)

Thats sad that she is giving tinkerbell to her mom. Thats just wrong.


----------



## tashbash (Aug 17, 2005)

*I didn't know that about her forgetting Tinkerbell was at her grandmother's house when she thought she was lost! That cracks me up! *


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 18, 2005)

OMG!!!!!!!! She got rid of the sweetest dog ever









No doubt, Paris is mentally ill!!


----------



## doe (Aug 19, 2005)

Atleast Tinkerbell is going to a good home,with paris's mother..its not like she's dumping the poor dog in the pound.

But this is very immature of Paris,not like she's done anything mature before anyway


----------



## Laura (Aug 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *doe* Atleast Tinkerbell is going to a good home,with paris's mother..its not like she's dumping the poor dog in the pound. I was just about to say something along those lines aswell Doe! I think she is a complete twat for doing what she's done but at least its gone to a good home. I'm sure they have lots of helpers at her mom's house that will look after Tinkerbell


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Aug 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* You are all forgetting one thing, we are talking about Paris Hilton. The person who treats everything as an accessory, that includes sunglasses, handbags, people (nicole/fiance) and pets (tinkerbell). And what do we do with accessories when we get bored of them, trade them in or toss them aside for new ones. I'm not really a dog person, but this is low even for her. I absolutly agree.




She must get bored easily... when a normal person gets attached to a pet they find it hard to let go. poor doggie... but this news doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## **Jen** (Aug 30, 2005)

*haa, I can't believe Laura said TWAT, I haven't heard that word in years!!! How Apros pos for PARIS HILTON!!!! Touche!



*

Originally Posted by *Laura* I was just about to say something along those lines aswell Doe! I think she is a complete twat for doing what she's done but at least its gone to a good home. I'm sure they have lots of helpers at her mom's house that will look after Tinkerbell


----------



## Liz (Oct 1, 2005)

After being engaged for 5 months, they aren't together anymore!


----------



## Sophia (Oct 1, 2005)

Yeah I've heard long time ago that their relationship had problems!!


----------



## Laura (Oct 1, 2005)

Really?? I heard things weren't the best but i just assumed that was tabloid rubbish!


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 1, 2005)

That Doesnt Shock Me Lol.im Suprised They Lasted 5 Months


----------



## Salope (Oct 1, 2005)

I can't say I'm surprised. She doesn't strike me as the long-term type. She's much too flakey for that.

Does anyone else here think she's overexposed? I'm so tired of seeing her and reading about her everywhere. She has no talent, no skill and no other claim to fame other than partying and standing to inherit a nice chunk of change, that her grandfather made. Perhaps I'm being harsh but I don't get all the hoopla about her.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 1, 2005)

i agree with you salope, i cant stand her.shes over rated.she sould be classy and reprsent her family in a classy manner.


----------



## Lisa329 (Oct 1, 2005)

Kinda suprises me, I thought she would milk all the engament coverage by having an over the top wedding. THEN get a divorce a few months later.


----------



## Marisol (Oct 1, 2005)

OH MY GOD! What a shock.... NOT!

Here is the story from Yahoo.

Paris is no longer burning for Paris.

The made-for-the-tabloids romance of Paris Hilton and Paris Latsis has flamed out.

Following weeks of speculation that their relationship was on the fritz, Hilton gave a brief statement to Us Weekly Friday announcing she and Latsis have scuttled wedding plans.

"I'm sad to announce that I've called off my engagement. Over the last couple months I've realized that this is the right decision for me. We remain best of friends, and I'll always love him," she said. "I hope people will respect my privacy during this emotional time."

There was no immediate comment from the publicity-shy Latsis.

The hotel heiress, 24, and the Greek shipping heir, 26, hooked up late last year. By May, they were happily engaged, with Hilton even contemplating giving up her life as a celebutante and vowing to "retire" to start a family with same-named beau.

"I'm so in love and grateful to have found such an honest and loyal person," the heiress crowed to Us Weekly shortly after their betrothal. "I feel like we were meant to be, and I'm happy to have found someone to spend the rest of my life with."

To People she said, "I want to have kids in the next two years, because I know that completes your life."

The couple jetted off to Greece to scout wedding locations earlier this summer. But after their return, she was spotted sans her 24-carat, $5 million engagement ring, sparking talk that there was trouble in paradise.

The rumor mill went into overdrive last week, when Latsis' father, Grigoris Kasidokostas, was quoted in Star magazine saying, "There does seem to be some problem [between them]. I understand that they are not as close as they used to be.

"Both his mother and I agree that our son is far too young to contemplate marriage and children. Our son agreed with us. There was an unanimity on this issue."

At the time, Hilton denied any problems.

News of the split could throw a monkey wrench in Fox's plans for a new season of The Simple Life. With Hilton already on the outs with costar Nicole Richie, Fox had been toying with the idea of separately following Hilton and Richie and they planned their weddings. (Richie's union with Adam Goldstein, aka DJ AM, is still a go.) Fox has declined to comment on the show's future.

To keep her mind off the breakup, Hilton will continue to work with producer Scott Storch on her long-delayed album for Warner Bros. She also has two films in the pipeline, National Lampoon's Pledge This!, due out this year, and Bottom's Up, coming in 2006.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Oct 1, 2005)

Well she traded in the dog... so why not the fiance' too lol





I could really care less what she does, I think she is so overrated. She's famous because she is rich. Whoop di do - she doesn't actually DO anything... just buy stuff and milk all the attention her money brings her.


----------



## phoenix461 (Oct 1, 2005)

She is a media whore - don't mean to be harsh. Another classic example that money does not buy CLASS!


----------



## jamie18meng (Oct 2, 2005)

that is a shocker.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 5, 2005)

I think its sad that he is upset about it though. But how could you marry someone with your name? Do you Paris, take Paris? lol. She doesnt get on my nerves that much, but I dont know why she is everywhere, she doesnt do anything. She is not a good actress, what is her job besides getting her picture taken by the paparazzi?


----------



## Mambz098 (Oct 5, 2005)

whose paris and paris


----------



## Liz (Oct 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mambz098* whose paris and paris paris hilton and her ex-finace paris latsis(sp?)


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Oct 24, 2005)

Who didnt see that coming, We'll see who shes engagged to next week



. lol


----------



## Laura (Nov 19, 2005)

Paris Hilton has been ordered to get rid of her new pet kinkajou - or move to another state.

The hotel heiress returned home from a trip to Las Vegas with her latest animal friend, even though it is illegal to keep the creatures as pets in Los Angeles.

"We'll send them a letter just to let them know we're aware they have a restricted species," a spokesperson for the California Department of Fish and Game told _Teen Hollywood_.

Hilton's representative Elliot Mintz explained, "Paris is a law-abiding citizen. If she receives a letter from the Fish and Game people, I'm sure it will be reviewed and acted upon accordingly."

*Source*


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2005)

hee hee


----------



## karrieann (Nov 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* "Paris is a law-abiding citizen"
*Source*






That's a good one!


----------



## babykisses (Nov 20, 2005)

Paris and her silly pets!!


----------



## canelita (Nov 20, 2005)

Poor thing !!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 20, 2005)

hmm, I didnt know those were illegal there. I figured you had to have a permit in a lot of places. I read in a magazine she really wants a toyger, I think it is toyger.org, there is no need to create a cat like that. Yeah, I have some different pets, but they are natural, people didnt inbreed over and over to make a cat look more like a lion.


----------



## sexycaliprinces (Nov 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* ...Paris is a law-abiding citizen. ILMAO @ that!


----------



## MACGoddess (Nov 27, 2005)

yeah uh huh...


----------



## tayliah (Nov 28, 2005)

that's so funny...what it must be like to be young rich and bored


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder what kind of "pet" it is???


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* hmm, I didnt know those were illegal there. I figured you had to have a permit in a lot of places. I read in a magazine she really wants a toyger, I think it is toyger.org, there is no need to create a cat like that. Yeah, I have some different pets, but they are natural, people didnt inbreed over and over to make a cat look more like a lion. My friend has a toyger, but to me a cat is a cat. I'm just not that into cats anymore. Dogs are another story. Noticeably different to me between breeds.


----------



## nydoll23 (Nov 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* My friend has a toyger, but to me a cat is a cat. I'm just not that into cats anymore. Dogs are another story. Noticeably different to me between breeds. I never even heard of a toyger,wierd,anything for publicity.


----------



## Marisol (Dec 11, 2005)

Mary-Kate Olsen is speaking up about dropping out.

The mini-mogul said in an interview with _W_ magazine that her split from Greek shipping heir Stavros Niarchos, and his subsequent coupling with Paris Hilton, was the primary reason for her recent leave of absence from New York University.

"I miss him and I love him, and I don't speak with him anymore," the 19-year-old told the fashion magazine. "It's a hurtful and painful subject. I've pretty much been with someone my whole life, so this is a hard time for me."

When asked by the magazine if there was a specific incident that made her want to take the temporary break from her studies, Olsen replied, "I think we can all guess."Olsen, who was previously linked with David Katzenberg, the son of DreamWorks partner Jeffrey Katzenberg, admits that she was the one who first introduced her ex to the hotel heiress, now an avowed nemesis.

"[Paris and I] always only had nice things to say about each other," Olsen said. "Now I guess you can tell we're not talking."

In terms of higher education, Olsen, and her reps, insist that the leave of absence is a purely temporary one, and that the former _Full House_ star will either return to NYU, where twin Ashley still attends, or transfer to a West Coast university.

"You know, [college] is easier for my sister and that's great, you know? I'm happy that I kind of realized that, okay, I just need to take care of myself right now," Olsen said. "I need to be able to go to yoga and work out and just read scripts and go on auditions, because that's what makes me happy...Like, papers don't really make me happy."

When Mary-Kate Olsen first announced she was taking an approved absence from NYU in October, there was no mention of the breakup. Instead, her rep, Michael Pagnotta, claimed Olsen was going "to devote more of her time and energy to her business."

The Olsens serve as copresidents of their billion-dollar enterprise, Dualstar Entertainment. Each twin is worth a reported $150 million.

In the meantime, although Mary-Kate is keeping busy with auditions in L.A., she has refuted reports that she will star as the late artist Brigid Berlin in the film _Factory Girl_, a biopic starring Sienna Miller as Andy Warhol protege Edie Sedgwick.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 11, 2005)

awww i feel bad for her, who needs a friend when you have friends like paris!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 11, 2005)

I know... Paris is such a witch - like she doesn't already have everything... now she resorts to stealing her friends' boyfriends. Real class act.


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2005)

Aw poor mary Kate.. Paris is a witch for doing that. Everyone knows that's a rule not to be broken. You just dont date your friends ex's..


----------



## tashbash (Dec 12, 2005)

I have three things to say in response to this:

1) I think we have all come to notice that Paris Hilton does not give a rats a$$ about anyone but herself.

2) I don't think it's that big of a deal if Mary Kate leaves college, I mean it's not like she really NEEDS that degree to get her far in life.

3) I love the Olsens, I really do, but maybe if she started dressing a little less like a homeless bag lady, she might have a little more success with the men.


----------



## Laura (Dec 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tashbash* I have three things to say in response to this:
1) I think we have all come to notice that Paris Hilton does not give a rats a$$ about anyone but herself.

2) I don't think it's that big of a deal if Mary Kate leaves college, I mean it's not like she really NEEDS that degree to get her far in life.

3) I love the Olsens, I really do, but maybe if she started dressing a little less like a homeless bag lady, she might have a little more success with the men.

OMG i was LMAO at that and someone walked in to my office at the same time and was like "what are you lauging at"!! Post of the month award goes to tashbash!!!


----------



## tashbash (Dec 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* OMG i was LMAO at that and someone walked in to my office at the same time and was like "what are you lauging at"!! Post of the month award goes to tashbash!!! Thank you, thank you! Just speakin my mind!


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 12, 2005)

I have to agree with you on that one, she really does dress like she doesnt have any money, and she is rich so she doesnt have to.


----------



## cottoncandy (Dec 13, 2005)

i actually like the way she dresses most of the time, i think its very unique and inspiring.


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 14, 2005)

LOL @ tasha

i do feel bad for her. also, the way paris talks about her sex life with him is GROSS. i would be so hurt if i were MK


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 16, 2005)

NEW BROOD

At Los Angeles boutique Kitson on Wednesday, Paris Hilton shows off two new puppies â€“ even though readers of _The New York Dog_ and _The Hollywood Dog_ magazines recently voted her the world's worst dog owner in an online poll. (The best? Joss Stone.)


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 16, 2005)

oh god, shes got more dogs? she prob smells like a dog


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 16, 2005)

I just think she like to buy things,lol


----------



## bunni (Dec 16, 2005)

i just was at the store and saw some magazine with her on the cover or inside maybe she had a dog that lookes liked a koala bear.


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 16, 2005)

here


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 16, 2005)

Awww they are cute,lets just hope she dosent lose them and "her people" treat them well


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 16, 2005)

I feel sorry for the two souls..........if she's the worst dog owner...


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *crazi29* I feel sorry for the two souls..........if she's the worst dog owner...



Well maybe they will have diamond collars and get to ride around in her purse like the other ones, hehe.


----------



## Liz (Dec 16, 2005)

poor tinkerbell


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 16, 2005)

I like the Olsen girls too.. maybe it is because we're around the same age and I've seen them all my life. I get all defensive feeling when people talk about hating them.





Anyway, it seems like MaryKate has been through a lot and I feel sorry for them. Just another reason to not like Miss Hilton.


----------



## crazi29 (Dec 16, 2005)

LOL yea.true...well lets see...hope she doesn't suffocate them them by shoving them in her teeny weeny purse.......OK I'm being mean now...


----------



## tashbash (Dec 16, 2005)

Paris talks about their sex life?! Eeeewwww! What is wrong with her!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 3, 2006)

LONDON: Hotel heiress Paris Hilton, often considered as one of the biggest socialites in the Hollywood, has failed to make her presence felt in 2005, as a poll conducted by the News Writers has named the sexy actress the most hated celebrity of the year, while naming Oasis star Noel Gallagher as the most entertaining.

Seal and Heidi Klum won in the best couple category, while Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes were named the most disliked couple of 2005, reports Femalefirst.

Actor Jude Lawâ€™s ex-fiancee Sienna Miller won the maximum number of votes for the most stylish female celebrity, while in the male arena, English skipper David Beckham was voted as the most stylish male celebrity of 2005.

Movie Of The Year: Charlie And The Chocolate Factory

TV Show Of The Year: Desperate Housewives

Best Actor: Johnny Depp

Best Actress: Renee Zellweger

Best Male Artist: Robbie Williams

Best Female Artist: Madonna

Best Band: U2

Best Album: Kaiser Chiefs - Employment

Best Single: Franz Ferdinand - Do You Want To?

Best Celebrity Couple: Heidi Klum and Seal

Worst Celebrity Couple: Tom Cruise and Katie Holmes.

Source


----------



## Liz (Jan 3, 2006)

hahahahaha. i'm glad she is the most hated


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 3, 2006)

Ahaha. And Tom and Katie are the most hated couple.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 3, 2006)

LMAO! Soooo glad Paris and Tom and Katie were the most hated... I can't stand them all!

And I totally agree with Seal and Heidi, Franz Ferdinand, Robbie Williams, Johnny Depp, and Charlie and....


----------



## Eva121 (Jan 3, 2006)

That's definitely my opinion as well. But Madonna, best female? I don't think so...


----------



## greeneyedangel (Jan 4, 2006)

johnny depp :icon_love

I actually like Paris Hilton- I think she's adorable!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jan 4, 2006)

lol I dont like Paris Hilton , cool!


----------



## sweetface18 (Jan 4, 2006)

I don't like Paris either. Obviously money doesn't buy class.


----------



## AnitaNa (Jan 4, 2006)

i can care less about paris hilton..i mean cmon she wears blue contacts all the freakn time..shes convinced her brown eyes r blue. johnny depp i totally agree i dono bout robbie williams maybe hes real good dont listen 2 him...and seal and heidi klum? i can disagree on that . def agree wit tom and katie tho!


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 4, 2006)

lol,tee hee for Paris.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 4, 2006)

I am not surprised about Paris since for some reason I can't stand her either.


----------



## littleliverbird (Jan 4, 2006)

Personally, I cant stand her for the simple reason that I dislike anyone who can treat living creatures as fashion accessories and change them whenever she feels like it. She should not be allowed to have animals as she has shown many times that she is too irresponsible to care for them properly and something should be done about it.





Fashion wise, she is a prime example that money can't buy you class. She looks awful in a lot of photos and is trying to much to be a human barbie doll.


----------



## Maja (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm glad Paris is the most hated celebrity - she deserves it!

And I totally agree about Johnny Depp and Charlie :icon_love


----------



## canelita (Jan 5, 2006)

I just can't stand Paris but I like Tom and Katie as a couple


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 9, 2006)

My opinion about that whole situation is that I think Paris Hilton is now jealous of Nicole Richie because some of that spot light is now taken off of Paris and is shared with Nicole since she now looks so amazing after losing so much weight and have a couple of contracts under her belt. Just think about it........they have been best friends ever since they were little. Paris has always been shinny and Nicole was the chubby one. Now all of a sudden, when Nicole sheds those pounds finally....now Paris and her are nolonger talking....bull crap ! All I have to say now is, Paris stop hating, Nicole is tired of walking behind your shadow, just share the spot light, it's room for both of yall....and get over it !!!


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 10, 2006)

haha Id say lindays lohan first, but i can see it.


----------



## Thumbelina (Jan 11, 2006)

You know, for a "socialite", she seems quite crass and common, doesn't she?

The people have spoken!




thumbelina


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 11, 2006)

Johnny Depp yummm that got that one right too!:icon_love


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 11, 2006)

I can't stand Paris Hilton and i'm not surprised she's the most hated.


----------



## Leony (Jan 11, 2006)

LOL, not a surprise for me either, since I don't really like her.


----------



## KittyM (Jan 11, 2006)

Ugh can`t stand Paris!Spoiled brat!All she can do is pose pose pose!!!


----------



## Alyosha (Jan 14, 2006)

hmm....I....wonder...why....? I can't stand when celebrities are just that...without any talent or positive contribution to the world. Paris is famous for all the wrong reasons, so it is no surprise not many people like her.


----------



## Thumbelina (Jan 14, 2006)

Yes! This is just what I mean! See, fame is something to be respected, in a lot of cases, because there was some spark, some drive to let their creative or intellectual sides out. There are a number of celebrities (not all, mind you!) who were just bursting with talent and had the drive and determination to get to where they are. People enjoy them, enjoy talking about them and watching or listening to them. Or reading them, etc.

And Paris hasn't done any of this. She just woke up one day and decided that she had to be a celebrity, she's just that important, you see. She comes from a world where celebrity status is very important and, in her opinion, so is she. Only problem is, she doesn't really do anything. But no worries, she'll just buy her way in. Why bother to create something for the world to enjoy, to use your talents and hard work to entertain and enlighten the world? Why try to make anything better when you can just buy your way there? That's what bothers me the most.

Now to be fair, Simple Life was on for quite some time and a lot of people enjoyed it. So yes, she successfully marketed herself. But as what? Women have enough trouble shaking the dumb, spoiled princess stereotypes without some spoiled princess protraying women (especially women of privlidge) as stupid, useless ornaments! It's not cool for us to continue to be thought of, and to think of ourselves, as just empty headed guy accessories. She didn't make things better with her show, she didn't enlighten.

I'm sorry. This sounds like a feminist rant and I certainly don't see myself as anything more than a believer of equality. Men and women are different, but both genders are intelligent and useful to the world. We need to stop encouraging role models that will just lower our dignity as girls.

~thumbelina


----------



## lovesboxers (Jan 14, 2006)

^ well spoken thank you


----------



## tann (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, I bought the first season dvd. Glad. Nicole makes the show anyway. The new girl would've been stupid.

Tann


----------



## Marisol (Feb 8, 2006)

LOS ANGELES (Reuters) - A judge on Tuesday ordered Paris Hilton to stay away from a Los Angeles party planner who accused the celebrity heiress of bombarding him with angry phone calls, shoving him and threatening his life.

Brian Quintana won a restraining order in Los Angeles Superior Court against the 24-year-old socialite best known for her television reality show "The Simple Life" and for a sex video that showed up on the Internet.

Quintana, who claims to have introduced Hilton to her current boyfriend, Greek shipping heir Stavros Niarchos, said problems began after she started dating Niarchos.

He said she accused him of trying to get Niarchos to ditch her for Niarchos' former girlfriend, starlet Mary-Kate Olsen.

Quintana, who admitted under cross-examination that he committed perjury in a court case about a decade ago, said Hilton shoved him three times and made numerous phone calls threatening his life.

Hilton was not in court. Her spokesman, Elliot Mintz, told reporters after the hearing: "I've known Paris and worked with her, and the kind of person that was described on the stand this afternoon doesn't resemble the woman that I know."

Los Angeles Superior Court Judge Tim Murphy sided with Quintana, finding that despite his history of perjury, he had provided some evidence, and Hilton had not refuted it.

Hilton's lawyer Howard Weitzman said the ruling was also a victory for Hilton because she wants nothing to do with Quintana.

"This individual is meaningless in her life, and from her perspective ... he's continued to harass her and insinuate himself into her life. And she'd like him out of it, so we offered to do that," he said.

Source: Yahoo


----------



## Mitsuko (Feb 8, 2006)

im sure he just want some publicity or money..


----------



## Liz (Feb 8, 2006)

hahahha. i wonder if it's true


----------



## Laura (Feb 8, 2006)

Way to go Brian Quintana!!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 8, 2006)

lol thats funny


----------



## Ley (Feb 8, 2006)

I keep wondering how Paris Hilton ever got famous





That story is kinda funny tho


----------



## LipglossQueen (Feb 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ley* I keep wondering how Paris Hilton ever got famous




That story is kinda funny tho





I know it's like one day she appeared out of nowhere and it was as if she had always been there!
I think it's funny, I wonder if it's true?!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Ley* I keep wondering how Paris Hilton ever got famous




That story is kinda funny tho





Paris Hilton got famous for being rich. Theres no talent there, no intelligence, no nothing. People started finding out about her cuz of her name. Hilton. Her inheritance money and just money. lol. People look up to money and will worship people who have money. Even if theyve done NOTHING. If thats innacurate, then why is she famous? She hasnt given us anything. She hasnt done anything talented or a reason to be looked up to. Write an amazing intellectual book. Acted in a great film with an outstanding performance. Given us a great song with amazing vocal talent. NOTHING! Shes just rich and people love her for it cuz people love money and people with money. lol. Its that simple. lol.





The reality of it all is that Paris Hilton and her sis ARE very lucky. Theyre living a great life with money and will never have to work hard for it like 90some% of hard working Americans do. Exept for her stupid show "The simple life", but thats only to get more rich.



... Shes one of the rich people. But let me tell you that even if shes lucky to have been born into the Hilton family, its well undeserved. We can tell by her actions, that she doesnt appreciate what she has, only wants more.



More money, more, more, more.



and people love her for it. So she get more rich. lol. What a cycle. Its sad.


----------



## dragueur (Feb 10, 2006)

funny article


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Hahaha someone won a restraining order against Paris? LOL! Now, that's funny.LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2006)

hahaha,



, i am just stunned it's not the other way around.....not that i like her....i have enough of her gossips already......


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2006)

Paris Hilton has been attacked by anti-fur protesters at London Fashion Week.

The heiress had opened fur-using designer Julien Macdonald's show on the first night wearing Â£2m worth of diamonds. Animal rights campaigners showered flour over Hilton and MacDonald as they went to his after-show party.

Peta Europe's Yvonne Taylor explained: "There is nothing remotely fashionable about the torture and death of animals killed for fur. Julien Macdonald may have been able to ignore images of bloody skinned animals gasping for breath in the past, but hopefully a dash of flour will help him rise to the occasion and forsake fur once and for all."

There has been no response from Macdonald's spokesperson as of yet.

*Source*

***************

I would LOVE to see a pic of this one!


----------



## peekaboo (Feb 16, 2006)

Here you go Laura! Enjoy!


----------



## Laura (Feb 16, 2006)

Hehehe! Thanks peekaboo


----------



## cottoncandy (Feb 16, 2006)

well at least they made their point peacefully.


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 16, 2006)

i saw it happen on tv! i was lmao! so funny!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 17, 2006)

ahahahaha!


----------



## Liz (Feb 17, 2006)

Lol!!!!!


----------



## FrillyChimps47 (Feb 17, 2006)

Bwahhhhh, that hoe again. Always causing chaos.


----------



## Laura (Feb 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* i saw it happen on tv! i was lmao! so funny!



No way! How cool


----------



## SqueeKee (Feb 17, 2006)

That's hilarious. She's such a flake, maybe someone decided to make a pastry out of her.


----------



## Leony (Feb 17, 2006)

LMAO!!

Thanks for the pic peekaboo!


----------



## Ley (Feb 17, 2006)

eh, is that the _first _time she's been hit?

I ask again, why the heck is she famous?


----------



## littleliverbird (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm glad it happened. It is disgusting to wear the fur of a murdered animal in the name of 'fashion'





There is nothing fashionable about inflicting enormous cruelty upon innocent animals and the sooner people realise this, the better.

And before anyone screams 'what about freedom of choice?' then all I will say to that is; Think of the animals who have NO choice about being trapped, skinned alive and then turned into a garment for people to show how much money they have. Dispicable.

*REAL FUR IS WORN BY BEAUTIFUL ANIMALS AND UGLY PEOPLE*


----------



## MACGoddess (Feb 17, 2006)

Lmao!


----------



## AngelaMH (Feb 19, 2006)

LMAO!!


----------



## kaylagirl (Feb 19, 2006)

that is too funny!!! hehehe! I can not stand her!! Too bad they didn't dump water on her first then the flour-- would've been a real sticky mess!!!


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 19, 2006)

They should have mixed it with some animal diarreah


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Feb 22, 2006)

Okay, so I am with the whole "No Fur" thing (I do not believe in killing animals to make a fashion statement-that is just sick), but has it occured to anyone that throwing anything at anybody is assault? Just because you don't like something or find the actions of others disgusting, you can't just haul off and assault them without provocation.

I am very interested in this thread because I had a serious problem with a PETA fruitcake a couple of years back. I was going out to an important event one Saturday night so I bought this darling *FAKE FUR* wrap to go over my dress. As my date and I were walking to the deck to share a drink, this whackjob came at me out of nowhere and threw her bloody mary drink all over me. It hit my face, my dress, and my expensive *FAKE FUR* wrap! The person screamed like a banshee at me as I ran from the hall. I was ruined and had to go home.

If I had been thinking I would have taken a different approach to the situation...and it would not have been pretty...

Where do people get off physically abusing another person just because that person does not share their views?

Would you tell an eskimo to freeze too death instead of wearing a fur pelt coat?


----------



## jasminonline (Mar 3, 2006)

This is one date *Paris Hilton* doesn't want.

A Sept. 18 trial date was set Thursday in Los Angeles in the slander case brought against Hilton by diamond heiress Zeta Graff. Graff, who used to date Hilton's former fiance, Paris Latsis, is seeking $10 million in damages, or, as it's more commonly known in the heiress circle, a year's allowance.

Per the lawsuit, Hilton fed "vicious lies" about Graff to the press--specifically an item in the _New York Post_ last July claiming Graff went "berserk" from jealousy at a London dance club and tried to rip a diamond necklace from Hilton's neck.

Upping the indignity quotient, the _Post_ quoted an anonymous source calling Graff an "older" woman who is "losing her looks." The story was eventually picked up by the London press, furthering the extent of the damage, as perceived on Graff's side. In her lawsuit, Graff also states that Hilton said, "I'm going to destroy you," after club managers refused to kick Graff out of their London establishment that fateful night.

During a December deposition, Hilton's former publicist, Rob Shuter, admitted that he planted the item on Hilton's orders.

In her own deposition in November, the _Simple Life_ star admitted to making the story up, yet denied responsibility for leaking it to the media. "Whatever I write in email, it doesn't mean anything. It is just words I write," Hilton said, according to a transcript published by TMZ.com.

In light of that heartfelt confession, Graff tacked on a perjury claim, saying that Hilton repeatedly lied during the session about her involvement in the leak and was just trying to save face.

The November Q&amp;A with Graff's lawyers was hardly Hilton's shining moment. Not only could she not recall who she was partying with ("I meet so many people. I don't even know some of my friends' names," she said at one point, and when asked the last name of another companion, she responded, "It is like a weird Greek name. Like, Douglas."), but she also showed an iffy grasp of geography. When asked if she was aware that the planted item made its way into "U.K. publications," Hilton responded, "No. There is stuff in London." She also claimed that she was afraid Graff would "perform voodoo" on her. "And I kind of do believe in that stuff a little bit, so I was a little bit scared about that," Hilton said.

The feuding parties will have a chance to settle the dispute out of court by May 15, according to Graff's attorney, Paul Berra. He says that while a settlement is preferable, his client is ready to go to trial. "You don't know if the other side is going to play fair," Berra said.

There was no immediate comment from camp Hilton, which has quite the legal docket. Aside from the Graff case, Hilton was on the receiving end of a restraining order last month, after a party planner claimed he was shoved by the celebutante.

Meanwhile, Graff has expressed confidence that she will win if there's a trial. "Hilton will learn a valuable lesson about what happens when you try to ruin another person's reputation," Graff told the _New York Post_. "I look forward to her explaining all of this to the jury."

Doesn't everybody.


----------



## tashbash (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh could I possibly hate Paris Hilton anymore? I don't think so but that story definately added to it. She is famous for what? And she thinks she can do whatever she wants and get away with it? I know it would never happen but I would love to see her get locked up just to prove a point to her that she isn't God!


----------



## SqueeKee (Mar 3, 2006)

Both girls are full of doggy doodoo. Seriously!!! 10 Million because someone said something bad about you???

I better call up a lawyer then, because I've got about a billion dollars owed to me.





Every woman on the face of the earth has had another woman talk sh*t about her, it's life, get over it Zeta!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 9, 2006)

LOS ANGELES (March 8) - A court commissioner has signed off on an unusual restraining order against celebutante Paris Hilton, ordering her to stay at least 100 yards away from an event producer who claimed she threatened him - unless they're at a party together.

Brian Quintana was granted the three-year restraining order against Hilton last month after he testified that the celebutante harassed and threatened him after their friendship soured.

Because Quintana, 37, and Hilton, 25, occasionally attend the same social events, their attorneys drafted an untraditional restraining order that was approved by Superior Court Commissioner Tim Murphy on Monday.

The agreement stipulates that when they attend the same parties, "the stay-away distance may be shortened to 25 feet," according to court papers.

Hilton spokesman Elliot Mintz has said his client wants nothing to do with Quintana and is happy to keep her distance from him.

Quintana testified that he met Hilton on the party circuit a few years ago and later introduced her to future boyfriend Stavros Niarchos III.

Quintana said their relationship soured after he urged Niarchos to reconsider dating Hilton.

03/08/06 02:44 EST





Copyright 2006 The Associated Press.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 10, 2006)

Good. Hopefully she gets more. lol.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 15, 2006)

Paris Hilton was spotted at the Modern Institute of Plastic Surgery over the weekend. It doesn't look like she got any work done, but it's gotten harder to see through clothes ever since I lost my mail order X-Ray glasses. Plus consultations and making appointments usually don't leave any visible scars anyway.

Some more suspicious pictures after the jump.
















Well, what can I say about Miss Paris. Shes crazy! lol.


----------



## cottoncandy (Mar 15, 2006)

its not like its a surprise. i bet shes had some done already. plastic surgery has become like buying groceries in hollywood anyway, its standard procedure and we expect no less.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 15, 2006)

the pictures aren't showing up for me






i don't condone plastic surgery but, the first thing that came to mind was '' ABOUT TIME!!! ''.. if i had millions of dollars and a nose like that i think i would have gone under the knife a long time ago, but.. i did respect her for embracing it. wonder what she's having done.. probably boobs.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 15, 2006)

she's had LOADS already...

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com

search for paris hilton--a lot comes up. make sure you look at her pics from like 5 years ago to now; also how her nose has become "hooked" from the surgery.

**Note to mods; i'm not spamming for that particular site--its just where i read about this/saw the pics and didnt want to take them and post them here w/out consent--just a head's up.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SexxyKitten* she's had LOADS already...
http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com

search for paris hilton--a lot comes up. make sure you look at her pics from like 5 years ago to now; also how her nose has become "hooked" from the surgery.

**Note to mods; i'm not spamming for that particular site--its just where i read about this/saw the pics and didnt want to take them and post them here w/out consent--just a head's up.

I was just about to post that, lol, b/c her nose is completely different than it was when she had brown hair and eyes.


----------



## lainey (Mar 17, 2006)

Actually in Korea...not just stars, even the common people get it since it's so common  here it isn't as normal, but there and in asia, if you're a star, you're expected to get it!


----------



## MAC_Dollfacex (Mar 19, 2006)

Why bother? She already looks like a barbie doll


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Mar 19, 2006)

Hollywood stars have so many options accesible to them so they just run around doing everything.. even if it's horrendous *cough* michael jackson *uncough*.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Mar 19, 2006)

Mail order xray glasses.....shame.


----------



## feedxmexglamour (Mar 19, 2006)

she's..odd. i didnt know she used to have brown eyes! ok she is 100% fake...before i just thought she was about 75%..but im sure i have come to the conclusion she is a WANNABE barbie.


----------



## ILoveLola (Mar 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *feedxmexglamour* she's..odd. i didnt know she used to have brown eyes! ok she is 100% fake...before i just thought she was about 75%..but im sure i have come to the conclusion she is a WANNABE barbie. Maybe she has eye transplant surgery. lol.






....


----------



## lglala84 (Mar 19, 2006)

She is soooo fake I don't understand why she would even say she's against breast implants


----------



## Blue15 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Oh yes, the nose definitely needs some work.



*


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 25, 2006)

Butt wait folks....there's more...I think Paris should get a little more boobage and forget about the droopy booty.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 25, 2006)

if she's gonna get anything done, she should get that lazy eye of her's fixed. i see a pic of her and it drives me crazy. then again, i'd just poke it out myself if people would let me.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 29, 2006)

She's gonna need some cosmetic surgery...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG!! I can TOTALLY see that in 60 years!!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* OMG!! I can TOTALLY see that in 60 years!!



Walking nightmare isn't it?


----------



## MACGoddess (Mar 29, 2006)

Lmao!!


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 29, 2006)

It looks like she's been beaten by an ugly stick. In fact, I think she has been beaten by an ugly forest. lol!


----------



## eightthirty (Mar 29, 2006)

Ya know....that could be exactly how she looks right now. I've never seen her in person........hello Photoshop? Is this the real Paris?


----------



## kellianne76 (Mar 29, 2006)

You have a good point eightthirty, She could very well look like like that as we speak.


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 29, 2006)

i think shes going to look worse! i can still see her partying and making sex tapes


----------



## screeema (Mar 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* She's gonna need some cosmetic surgery... that is sooo funny!!


----------



## Becka (Mar 29, 2006)

OMG that is hilarious, reminds me of that ol' lady in Something about Mary


----------



## Marisol (Mar 29, 2006)

Lmao!


----------



## LVA (Mar 29, 2006)

hehe ... i 've seen this b4


----------



## Eva121 (Mar 29, 2006)

Lol, omg


----------



## posterofagirl (Mar 29, 2006)

lol.... I hope to god she isn't still famous by then, I don't think I could handle seeing her in the media for another 60 years.


----------



## Maja (Mar 29, 2006)

omg LMAO!


----------



## redrocks (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## phoenix461 (Mar 29, 2006)

Yikes!


----------



## cuddles (Mar 29, 2006)

So true, so true lmao


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Mar 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Becka* OMG that is hilarious, reminds me of that ol' lady in Something about Mary LMAO!!!


----------



## pj03079 (Mar 29, 2006)

Good One--you made my day.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Mar 29, 2006)

hahahahah


----------



## Anyah_Green (Mar 29, 2006)

and this too shall HOPEFULLY pass soon! lol! I'm scared of Paris sometimes! lol! That really is her at 50! lol! It's like someone went ahead a few years snapped a pic of her then came on back to the yr 2006. lol! kinda of "back to the Future"ish to me....but for Beauty lol!

Maybe I need to have more coffee? lol!

Luv AM


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Mar 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *posterofagirl* lol.... I hope to god she isn't still famous by then, I don't think I could handle seeing her in the media for another 60 years.



This is off topic, but that avatar has got to be one of the cutest freaking things I have ever seen!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2006)

MEMPHIS, Tenn. - Oscar-winning rappers Three 6 Mafia say they are producing and recording tracks with Paris Hilton.

â€œWe ran into her at a William Morris Agency party and she said she liked our song â€˜Stay Flyâ€™ and asked could we work with her,â€ said Jordan â€œJuicy Jâ€ Houston, a member of the Memphis hip-hop group.

Houston said the group was in a Los Angeles recording studio Tuesday with the hotel heiress and reality TV star. â€œWe let her listen to a dance track and she really liked it and plans to record it tonight,â€ Houston told The Commercial Appeal newspaper by phone Tuesday.

He said that since the group won the Oscar for best original song for â€œItâ€™s Hard out Here for a Pimpâ€ from the film â€œHustle &amp; Flow,â€ they have been swamped with all sort of requests.

The trio will be back in Memphis to receive a key to the city Saturday, deemed Three 6 Mafia Day.

Source


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh I can't wait to just rush out and buy this one! lmao


----------



## jennycateyez (Mar 30, 2006)

lmao!!!! wow i will have jokes for days!!!!!!


----------



## brownubia (Mar 30, 2006)

Oh my



...this is sad and hilarious to me. I am very curious to hear this!


----------



## Sofia (Mar 30, 2006)

Can this chick even sing? I can't see it. Kills me how the rich keep getting richer from nonsense.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 30, 2006)

wow, this world is just going downhill.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 30, 2006)

HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!

that just cracked me up quite a bit.


----------



## Nox (Mar 31, 2006)

That "album" of hers that is supposedly is about to drop has been leaked out, and it's baaaaaddd! A few nightclubs out here on the West Coast sampled the tracks and all it got were boos. I seriously doubt that any good will come of this. It's so sad because I like Three 6 Mafia.


----------



## mariefrancesca (Mar 31, 2006)

no offense to paris hilton fans but i dont see a big career coming in the music industry! wahhhhhhhhhhh oh my oh my!!!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Mar 31, 2006)

Hahaha! OMG, what a joke!


----------



## Leony (Mar 31, 2006)

Interesting, I wonder if she can sing though.


----------



## peekaboo (Mar 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Oh I can't wait to just rush out and buy this one! lmao Me too Janelle! lol


----------



## Andi (Mar 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* lmao!!!! wow i will have jokes for days!!!!!! haha, canÂ´t wait to hear them!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Interesting, I wonder if she can sing though. Probably not, but they can alter voice so well that it sounds really good even if the singer sucks in real life. I actually heard one of her songs "I'm screwed" and I like it a lot




all my friends loved it, we loved to dance around to it



it was a cover though, she didn't compose it, she did not write the lyrics.


----------



## claudia (Mar 31, 2006)

paris is a bad actress, bad singer, and a terrible book writter. she should stick to what she does the best: xxx movie....


----------



## Satin (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## eightthirty (Mar 31, 2006)

Well at least I'm not the first to admit I liked the I'm Screwed song!! I was actually quite suprised!!


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 31, 2006)




----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Well at least I'm not the first to admit I liked the I'm Screwed song!! I was actually quite suprised!! hehe, I am relieved! This song was well produced, well mixed and I am sure they altered her voice with "voice photoshop"


----------



## Marisol (Apr 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *eightthirty* Well at least I'm not the first to admit I liked the I'm Screwed song!! I was actually quite suprised!! I haven't heard it. Was it released after her sex video came out?


----------



## Scarlette (Apr 2, 2006)

That "Screwed" song was horrible. She can't sing whatsoever. ::sigh:: Music sucks right now.. I am still listening to 80s music.. waiting for something good to come out.


----------



## xsteph (Apr 17, 2006)

ahh just the subject of this thread made me cringe ;/


----------



## SexxyKitten (Apr 17, 2006)

whaaaaaaat??

next thing you know it will be paris hilton and kevin federline teaming up.

i'm scared


----------



## kaeisme (Apr 17, 2006)

Just when you think it can't get any worse...


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Apr 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sofia* Can this chick even sing? I can't see it. Kills me how the rich keep getting richer from nonsense. She has it down.


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 18, 2006)

Quote:
Paris and Brandon Davis -- The Incredible Hatred Toward LindsayShocking video is filled with obscenities and venom

By TMZ.COM STAFF

(May 17, 12:00PM ET) -- To say Paris Hilton and ne'er-do-well pal Brandon Davis hate Lindsay Lohan is one of the great Hollywood understatements of 2006. Last night, as the pair club-hopped in LA, Davis unleashed a filthy torrent as Paris laughed with approval. Davis makes numerous sexual and hygenic comments, the likes of which you probably have never heard.

Davis, best known for his drunk driving arrest, at one point hurls a racial invective toward Lindsay's former boyfriend, Wilmer Valderrama, asking, "Is he in a mariachi band?"

The grandson of the late billionaire Marvin Davis at one point says of Lohan: "I think she's worth about seven million (dollars), which means she's really poor. It's disgusting. She lives in a motel."

As for everything else Davis said, TMZ cannot print it; we lost count of the number of bleeps.

By the end, it appears Paris prompts Davis' invectives by whispering something in his ear.

During the rant, Paris' publicist, Elliot Mintz, walks by her side, helpless and grim-faced. Paris seemed to enjoy Brandon's comments so much, she wanted to share them with her friends. You can see her hold up her cell phone as Mr. Filthymouth does his thing.

Update: 12:15PM ET: Mintz gave the following statement to TMZ. "The only thing I want to underscore is the person making the statements was not Paris Hilton," he says, "It is unfair to characterize Brandon's statements as being reflective of Paris' feelings about Lindsay. We're dealing with two different people. It was Brandon who was speaking, of course there are moments when Paris was laughing, but she never said anything. Brandon was speaking for himself not for her. Personally," he adds, "I found the incident unnecessary."

As for Paris egging Brandon on and holding up her cell phone, Mintz says: "Paris uses her cell phone as a defensive tool. Many times when you see her photographed in a crowd situation, she puts it up to her ear so she doesn't have to speak. In the cacophony and din of screaming, nobody could have had a telephone conversation. Reporters were asking her questions about Lindsay that she did not want to answer, so she put her cell phone up to her ear. Brandon was not speaking for Paris. Period."

source: http://tmz.aol.com/article2/_a/paris...17111709990001more here:

http://www.defamer.com/hollywood/lin...ers-174507.php


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 18, 2006)

god i hate people who have too much money. most of them act so so so stupid.


----------



## Eva121 (May 18, 2006)

Video

Could someone please kick Paris Hilton's stupid ugly ass?









Honestly, she's such a baby....

and who the tell is that guy, he looks a little high


----------



## pinkbundles (May 18, 2006)

i'm not a big fan of lindsay lohan but that's mean


----------



## kaeisme (May 18, 2006)

Rich toads allowing their mouths to overload ..cause the figure they can buy their way through anything...and really don't have to answer to much...


----------



## karrieann (May 19, 2006)

Davis, best known for his drunk driving arrest

I love this line! hahahaha


----------



## peekaboo (May 19, 2006)

I feel so enlightened by watching that. I should sue both eggheads for the 2 minutes of my life i wasted watching it lol And i guess I must live in a shoe box Lohan makes 7 million and lives in a motel lol(right Brandon she is poor) Brandon Davis I think your dealer is seriously ripping you off because those cheap drugs are starting to affect your mind! Paris is just a skeeze.


----------



## KellyB (May 19, 2006)

It never ceases to amaze me how stupid people really can be. What an ass.


----------



## Anyah_Green (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* i'm not a big fan of lindsay lohan but that's mean What a jerk! And Paris just allowing it ALL that time! no class!


----------



## Marisol (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* VideoCould someone please kick Paris Hilton's stupid ugly ass?








Me! Me! Me!


----------



## Eva121 (May 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Me! Me! Me!



Thank you!


----------



## anne7 (May 19, 2006)

You go Mari! She is just so ugly, she looks like a chihuahua, but her personality makes her uglier than anything else. And Brandon Davis? Doesn't his dad own some big oil business that is worth billions? I'm sure he's never worked a day in his life.


----------



## jennycateyez (May 19, 2006)

i hate when rich people act stupid. damn i wish i was "poor" like lindasy is.. damn i want 7 million! at least she worked for her money unlike him!


----------



## michko970 (May 19, 2006)

wow, how old are they again? it is personalities like those that make me greatful to have been born poor.


----------



## VenusGoddess (May 19, 2006)

*sigh*

I love the "not responsible" line.

She's hanging out with him, laughing at all his antics, egging him on...but she never actually said anything.

Doesn't 'GUILTY BY ASSOCIATION' mean anything to any of these twits?


----------



## chocobon (May 20, 2006)

Stupid rich ppl


----------



## emily_3383 (May 20, 2006)

I dont even know who Brandon Davis is.


----------



## Lindabear (May 20, 2006)

i dont really like lindsay but dont hate her, paris is sooooo rude.


----------



## christinexo (May 20, 2006)

and paris whispering to him to say other stuff.. paris you are 25 stop acting like you're in middle school .. i actually like lindsay--she's more mature then that, you dont hear her giggling and talking shit on camera


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 21, 2006)

Ok, I hope I don't offend anybody here.............but ...................My boyfriend and I were chatting about Paris and he thinks she's just dead sexy and beautiful. I don't, I think she's akward looking..........

So, I asked him, what is she famous for? Honestly, besides being the daughter of someone famous?

I think its sad that these girls put so much weight on being a celebrity just because your parents are uber- rich!

I mean besides that, what is so amazing about her?


----------



## karrieann (May 21, 2006)

i think she is beautiful on the outside but ugly as all get out on the inside. waht's that saying, pretty is as pretty does.

as far as being famous for what, i heard that her and Nicky were famous in japan way before they were known here, for what, i don't know. Then Paris got famous here for her sex tape being released just before the simple life came out (coincidence?).

I think she just set out to be famous and look at her now. perfume, jewlery, tv, cd. I don't understand the hype over her either. Frankly, she makes me want to retch.


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *karrieann* i think she is beautiful on the outside but ugly as all get out on the inside. waht's that saying, pretty is as pretty does. 

as far as being famous for what, i heard that her and Nicky were famous in japan way before they were known here, for what, i don't know. Then Paris got famous here for her sex tape being released just before the simple life came out (coincidence?).

I think she just set out to be famous and look at her now. perfume, jewlery, tv, cd. I don't understand the hype over her either. Frankly, she makes me want to retch.

Smart girl! She makes me want to retch also!


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2006)

She isn't famous for being talented. I mean, if I was her, I would use this opportunity to change the world and do something positive. You don't hear of her donating money/time to helping others. I don't think she is that pretty. There are other girls who aren't as obnoxious as her that are.


----------



## Eva121 (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* She isn't famous for being talented. I mean, if I was her, I would use this opportunity to change the world and do something positive. You don't hear of her donating money/time to helping others. I don't think she is that pretty. There are other girls who aren't as obnoxious as her that are. Couldn't agree more!


----------



## Aquilah (May 21, 2006)

I don't find her extremely attractive, but I don't find her dog butt ugly either. Aside from that, I say no more because I'll look/feel like an idiot *lol* My humble opinion is staying in my pretty little head *lmao*


----------



## Liz (May 21, 2006)

ditto to what mar said about how she's not famous for being talented. and ditto about her not being butt ugly, but not being pretty


----------



## Jennifer (May 21, 2006)

she is the dumbest human being alive. that girl talks like she's high all the time.

oh, and nicky was famous for her handbags in japan, i believe.


----------



## lglala84 (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Liz* ditto to what mar said about how she's not famous for being talented. and ditto about her not being butt ugly, but not being pretty I agree with all the girls. I mean what I really honestly think is her money makes her look prettier then what she actually is. And she started becoming known for partying a lot like all the hot spots, dancing on tables and wearing risque clothing. She's not drop dead gorgeous, but she is good looking.


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* she is the dumbest human being alive. that girl talks like she's high all the time. Then she would be the perfect campaign for anti drug commercial. Forget my brain frying like an egg... I would so not want to be like her! Yikes!


----------



## anne7 (May 21, 2006)

I agree, her voice is so fake and high pitced-little girl, it's annoying to hear. She's famous because of her last name and being a party sl*t, not for any accomplishments she did on her own. I don't find her pretty either, she looks like her chihuahua, IMO.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (May 21, 2006)

Hello all-

I am not a Paris Hilton fan,although I do remember her in a Vanity Fair article when her and Nicky were teenagers and they were vacuous then. She reminds me of McDonald's "Over one Billion served" or whatever it is now. My boy finds her attractive,although he doesn't know if she's attractive cuz she's hot,a slut or doesn't wear underwear. Her voice is very contrived and you can tell when she is trying to manipulate a situation,cuz her voice goes really child-like then. Okay,getting off the soapbox,now,lol...


----------



## Mirtilla (May 21, 2006)

I think she's a fake person: fake long hair, fake blue eyes, fake voice...


----------



## canelita (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *anne7* I agree, her voice is so fake and high pitced-little girl, it's annoying to hear. She's famous because of her last name and being a party sl*t, not for any accomplishments she did on her own. I don't find her pretty either, she looks like her chihuahua, IMO. I know! and is ridiculous that people follow her just because she likes to party and says stupid things. Is just so wrong !!


----------



## chocobon (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* I think she's a fake person: fake long hair, fake blue eyes, fake voice...



I agree


----------



## emily_3383 (May 21, 2006)

Before I knew her name all i knew is that she was at every party. When I used to see those entertainment shows she was at everything and then after the sex tape everyone knew her name.


----------



## KellyB (May 21, 2006)

Did yall know she is coming out with a CD? I heard this on E! news. I just can't imagine who the hell would buy it.


----------



## canelita (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kelly1965rn* Did yall know she is coming out with a CD? I heard this on E! news. I just can't imagine who the hell would buy it. oh don't be surprised, there are plenty of stupid girls out there.


----------



## mac-whore (May 21, 2006)

I don't like or dislike her. I think she has a great fashion sense and I don't think she ever claimed to be the most beautiful girl in the world.. but, she does get alot of critisizm over what she looks like because she is in the spotlight. I don't think she takes her fame seriously. She dosen't seem like a bad person to me but, I'm not really too keen on judging her considering that I don't know anything about her other than what I see on TV. If someone else thinks she's over the top attractive I'd have to disagree but, to each his own..


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *schlemmerm3779* Ok, I hope I don't offend anybody here.............but ...................My boyfriend and I were chatting about Paris and he thinks she's just dead sexy and beautiful. I don't, I think she's akward looking..........
So, I asked him, what is she famous for? Honestly, besides being the daughter of someone famous?

I think its sad that these girls put so much weight on being a celebrity just because your parents are uber- rich!

I mean besides that, what is so amazing about her?





My thoughts exactly.... She's famous because she comes from a rich family. Whoop-di-do. She hasn't done anything to deserve all the praise IMO --- and personally I think she's ugly. Maybe its that beak nose or just the general 'package' of looks, personality, &amp; (lack of) brains that just make her gross in my book... lol My bf thinks shes an idiot... and doesnt know why people think she's so good looking... lol


----------



## bluebird26 (May 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mirtilla* I think she's a fake person: fake long hair, fake blue eyes, fake voice...




I think her HUGE feet are real though


----------



## schlemmerm3779 (May 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My thoughts exactly.... She's famous because she comes from a rich family. Whoop-di-do. She hasn't done anything to deserve all the praise IMO --- and personally I think she's ugly. Maybe its that beak nose or just the general 'package' of looks, personality, &amp; (lack of) brains that just make her gross in my book... lol My bf thinks shes an idiot... and doesnt know why people think she's so good looking... lol LOL! Your boyfriend is a smart guy!


----------



## karrieann (May 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* I think her HUGE feet are real though



lmao!!!


----------



## eightthirty (May 22, 2006)

I think she's very pretty.....until she opens her mouth.


----------



## gemgirl (May 22, 2006)

maybe she's famous for being tacky and ditsy


----------



## Marisol (May 23, 2006)

Here is some crazy fan defending Lindsay. Its pretty freaking funny.


----------



## Eva121 (May 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is some crazy fan defending Lindsay. Its pretty freaking funny. Lol, she has a point though



And he looks scared without Paris by his side


----------



## christinexo (May 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* I' m not a big fan of Lindsay but I think this kind of behavior is just



.... *I mean how old are they???!!!* Paris is just famous bc she has money and she is the Hilton heiress, she has no talent in anything!!!! Same thing for Davis... "There are some things money can't buy, for everything else there' s mastercard









!!! " paris hilton is 25


----------



## hissycat (May 30, 2006)

I think she's hideous. She's overdone and cheap looking. All that money and she looks like she's straight out of the trailer! Probably she could be attractive if she had some style, class and a massive makeover but she just looks horrible to me as is.


----------



## Kelly (May 30, 2006)

Oh my goodness....honestly this morning I was wondering the same thing. why was I even thinking about her? I just thought, why is she famous, what has she done....all she is, is a rich kid with Daddy's money....ARGGGG.

Yep, not butt ugly, but not drop dead either. She's well known for her ditsy, stupid comments and sluttiness IMO....ok see I should be done now too, before I sound stupid.


----------



## 4getmeNot (May 31, 2006)

i think she's such a fake..i hate it when people fall into these trends or whatever, and cannot be true to themselves. what i would like to see is real, raw people.

here's a pic i found of the old and new paris.





show that to your bf..haha


----------



## vanilla_sky (May 31, 2006)

My boyfriend thinks she is horrible looking, and I do not know any guy that said she was attractive. i think she looks ok but only because she has tons of time to do her makeup, hair, and all that. I think anybody could look ok if not beautiful with so many specialists working on our look.

I personally don't find her attractive though, she is akward, her poses are not graceful, her feet are really big, and her face is not pleasant to look at, for me. and she is extremely unsexy to me, even though she wants to be perceived as a person oozing sexuality. maybe she forces it too much.


----------



## Lia (Jun 1, 2006)

What you have against big feet? I have big feet tooo... LOL

But seriously, i think she's ugly and cheap looking... I was watching project runway 2 and her sister nicky appeared... She's so cuter than Paris (not drop dead gorgeous, but still nice looking), even though their faces look lot alike (like me and my sisters - there's no way you can't say we're sisters). Why? Because Nicky wears a nice brown hair color, beautiful makeup and clothes (not slutty).


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 1, 2006)

hehehe, I have big feet too! it just looks funny on HER cause she makes these funny poses and often keeps her feet pointing each other, plus she sometimes wear shoes that emphasize them not in a flattering way, i guess this is why she looks a bit awkward to me


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

honestly, she's only famous because she's the grand or great

grand child of the guy who started the hilton hotel chains. i know that she's done modeling, wrote a book abt being an heiress, and stars in that tv show, "the simple life". i think she has her own perfume too. thats all i know.

she's mainly a young socialite.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 1, 2006)

i think she's pretty funny haha

i don't really have anything against her.. she's pretty and happened to be born in the spotlight..

She's young and likes to be nuts sometimes lol.. like lots of us at her age.. except she's caught on camera..

but some of the things that come out of her mouth



LOL


----------



## Ricci (Jun 1, 2006)

Paris *used *to be goodlooking,she's Ms.Plastic

She had plastic surgery very young age

Originally Posted by *kam_621* i think she's such a fake..i hate it when people fall into these trends or whatever, and cannot be true to themselves. what i would like to see is real, raw people.
here's a pic i found of the old and new paris.





show that to your bf..haha


----------



## CzarownicaGosia (Jun 1, 2006)

I think Paris is just giant, ugly Barbi



I don't like her ( her personality - the way she acts in public, or the way she looks) and I don't know anybody who does


----------



## pieced (Jun 1, 2006)

But then again, *who is actually worthy of being famous these days*?



People who are just on TV gets a celebrity status these days, without even having desrved it a least bit. Now a days nobody is trying to make a difference in this world for the better and getting that much attention, so you would have to be "Paris" to get the attention of the world



. For example, WHo is giving _Ang San Sui Kyi_ the credit and attention she so desperatly trying to get, to shine attention on the government of her country Myanmar, but I'm sure if she was blond with tons of money, the world would be at her feet...


----------



## vanilla_sky (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *CzarownicaGosia* I don't like her ( her personality - the way she acts in public, or the way she looks) and I don't know anybody who does



hehe, I have friend that is obsessed with Paris Hilton... but she is a girl



and I think it more for laughs, than for real, although who knows...


----------



## Jules123 (Jun 1, 2006)

*i don't want to be too mean here.....but i think she looks like the old man who started perdue (perdue chicken)...*


----------



## 4getmeNot (Jun 1, 2006)

that's rediclous. i have read before that the red carpet is just like highschool. drama, cat fights, rumors, etc. too much $$ can really change a person entirely.


----------



## ivette (Jun 1, 2006)

sounds like he's a real idiot


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Here is some crazy fan defending Lindsay. Its pretty freaking funny. lol that was so funny!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 1, 2006)

the weird thing is brandon davis was with that girl misha from the oc and they overheard paris using the "n" word and he called her a moron!!! but now hes her boyfriend?!!! and what does he have against lindsay lohan did they used to be together? and what the heck does poor wilmer valderrama have to do with all this drama?!! what an ass!!!


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 2, 2006)

further proof that money DOESN'T buy class...


----------



## jayleelah (Jun 2, 2006)

see what I got when I tried to watch fan's reaction : ALL YOUR VIDEO ARE BELONG TO US.

UPDATE: No, we haven't been hacked. Get a sense of humor.

UPDATE 2: Apparently we can't spel.

UPDATE 3: Please stop calling the office, we're trying to work in here.

seems like youtube has sense of humor.
I really don't know who the hell this Brandon is.

Every year, Paris is in St Tropez tanning her skinny ass. My aunt lives and works there in a little boutique and she sees a lot of famous people. She said : no one cares for her, she just hangs around in the village with her big sunglasses and phone and always looks stupid


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 6, 2006)

ooo i'm going to get a lot of sh*t for saying this i think but i really think she's kind of pretty...and she's famous for partying, but so are so many other "celebrities" (um, tara reid for example--has she done ANYTHING lately). i'm not saying she's a great person or deserves the attention she gets but she's moderately attractive and if i woke up one morning looking like her i wouldn't complain.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 7, 2006)

Stars are blind.. what do you think?






I actually really like it! lol, i didn't know what to expect.. but it made driving in the harsh slow traffic more enjoyable yesterday


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 7, 2006)

i was surprised she actually pulled this off, it's not really great but neither is most music being made nowadays. i wouldn't seek this out as a favorite song but i'm not going to cover my ears every time it comes on (until it becomes ridiculously overplayed).


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2006)

I think its catchy and im sure ill know all the words by the end of the summer. lol


----------



## semantje (Jun 7, 2006)

i never heard it... yet... can i listen to it somewhere online??


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *semantje* i never heard it... yet... can i listen to it somewhere online?? ditto!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jun 7, 2006)

havnt heard it, gonna see if i can hear it on napster. do i dare?


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 7, 2006)

ok, just heard it...she sounds like someone, but i can't think who!


----------



## LilDee (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* ok, just heard it...she sounds like someone, but i can't think who! i thought she sounded a little like gwen stephanie


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Haven't heard it and now i'm curious to. I'll come back and vote after i've listened to it.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 7, 2006)

i tried downloading it yesterday, im just like oh my god, this has to be bad (like the k-fed one where i sent it to a lot of my friends as a big joke).


----------



## mac-whore (Jun 7, 2006)

I just downloaded it, and it's really cute.. i like it!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 7, 2006)

It's actually not half-bad, though not really the kind of music I listen to.


----------



## Maude (Jun 7, 2006)

I didn't know she had a single coming out... Probably not here yet. I'm gonna check if I can download it somewhere.

EDIT : I like it !!! It's cute and catchy !


----------



## karrieann (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh geez! I don't think so. I haven't heard it. Don't want to hear it. Thank goodness I don't listen to radio stations that will play that drivel. If it is music and it is 'sung' by Paris Hilton, I don't believe it is her. There is no way she really can sing. If she could, it certainly wouldn't have taken her this long to come out with a cd. Hell, she has written a book a year or so ago... She makes me wanna retch!


----------



## SwtValina (Jun 7, 2006)

I agree, she sounds a little like Gwen Stepanie from No Doubt but I wouldn't be suprised if I found out her voice was digitally enhanced.


----------



## Gloss Gal (Jun 8, 2006)

Didn't like it. The video looked so much like Chris Issac's "Wicked Game". I thought the song was boring.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Gloss Gal* Didn't like it. The video looked so much like Chris Issac's "Wicked Game". I thought the song was boring. Agreed. It did nothing for me.


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello all-

Just saw the video..she has great chemistry with the palm tree...I think she sounds generic,and the beginning sounds alot like the Supermodel song from Clueless...


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 8, 2006)

LOL I haven't seen the video but heard the song and it's ok.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *tinypinkbubbles* Hello all-Just saw the video..she has great chemistry with the palm tree...I think she sounds generic,and the beginning sounds alot like the Supermodel song from Clueless...


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 9, 2006)

it has a UB40 rythm too


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jun 9, 2006)

No luck on hearing it. I"ll have to look around! ;0)


----------



## MacIsMyCrack (Jun 9, 2006)

Quote:
i thought she sounded a little like gwen stephanie *I completely agree!!! I think she tried way too hard to sound like her complete with the reggaeish beat in the background. There's nothing special about her voice...anyone can sing like that but bc she's Paris Hilton she can pull it off and make records. I bet the only people who buy this are young girls. I will admit that it isn't completely bad though and just a tad catchy but I wouldn't buy it. *


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2006)

i haven't heard it yet.


----------



## Nox (Jun 9, 2006)

Her music video is like one giant Calvin Klein commercial. She really does know how to rub her breasts and play with her hair though (some chicks call this dancing, LOL!), I'll give her that.

And what's with the male model? It wouldn't surprise me to hear he was paid $100 to go make out with this girl on the beach for 15 minutes. His mind was totally not there, IMO.


----------



## karrieann (Jun 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* She really does know how to rub her breasts and play with her hair though (some chicks call this dancing, LOL!), I'll give her that.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 9, 2006)

i heard it on the RADIO and i thought it was gwen stefani, like someone said. she was horrible, though. you could tell it was enhanced or something. she needs to get a life. she annoys me!


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 9, 2006)

...It could have been worse.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 9, 2006)

I watched the video on aol last night, I had to turn it off, I couldnt stand it anymore. It wasnt as bad as I thought, but I dont like it. The video was horrible though, I dont even know what she was doing.


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 9, 2006)

Where can I hear it? I found a link, but for some reason it didn't work.....


----------



## pieced (Jun 9, 2006)

Some said about the Calvin Klein ad, that is so true...

But here it is. It'f from a Swedish site...

http://www.aftonbladet.se/atv/player.html?catID=2672 click on Paris Hilton's pic and press "SPELA" (play)...


----------



## Kelly (Jun 9, 2006)

Ok, first the title "Paris Hiltons single"....messed me up...thinking she's SINGLE? Then I saw â€œStars Are Blindâ€ and thoughtâ€¦ok so sheâ€™s blind to love and sheâ€™s SINGLE. Took me a few posts to figure out it was a songâ€¦..

Got it nowâ€¦.now Iâ€™m gonna have to see if I can find the song or video and listen/watch.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 9, 2006)

http://www.thesuperficial.com/2006/0...e_blind_m.html

I found a link, its a youtube video


----------



## Nox (Jun 10, 2006)

Ahh, Dixiewolf,

You are a fellow superficial reader, I see. Good stuff.


----------



## KaiT (Jun 10, 2006)

It is okay...not bad and not good...it's..well interesting. Yeah that is safe..its interesting!! LOL


----------



## lglala84 (Jun 10, 2006)

Its better than I expected coming from her. Her music video is really boring though. I say it's ok.


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 10, 2006)

it sucks.....imho


----------



## Aniger86 (Jun 11, 2006)

Well, to be honest, I think Paris looks quite good. But then again, I think she looks as good as she does because she knows how to pakage herself and has tons of money to do so. If you compare her 'original look', when she had her REAL brown hair and brown eyes, she looked kind of ordinary really. But since she had her hair that brillant blonde shade and blue contacts, she looks a lot different, like a much more improved and attractive person..but then, that's only my view



I know one guy who thinks she's trying to hard to be sexy, like she squins too much in pixs to achieve that sexy look ..


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 11, 2006)

I really dont have much of an opinion on her. I get tired of all the gossip on her, b/c it isnt even interesting. And she is a terrible actress. The funniest thing is my mom's best friend saw her recently in London, really close up, just walking around, and she told my mom "I saw Paris Hilton on my trip! That slut!" We died laughing.


----------



## badgal (Jun 12, 2006)

I watched the E true hollywood story for Paris and it said in there that she is famous for being rich. That's it. It went on to say after she figured that out she started trying to do movies so she would have something else to be famous for. It also said she had wanted to model when she was younger but her mom wouldn't allow it. It was really interesting.


----------



## AnitaNa (Jun 12, 2006)

Shes useless and i dont know why girls look up to her or like her so much. Ive seen her and she looks like a rat to me. There isnt a thing about her i like..especially her style which shouldnt even be considered that. Someone i know has done her make up a few times and has told me

that girl is just not pretty and is totally different when you see her before everything including her blue contacts which i gues she has convinced herself are real.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 12, 2006)

i guess nothing is that special about her. the good thing though is that she's making money for herself and not just spending her parents' money (which will eventually be hers anyway).


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 12, 2006)

i just saw the video right now (click here ) and i think its horrible, and that's def not her voice. she sucks!


----------



## Lil_Claude (Jun 12, 2006)

I only saw the beginning since i am at work but I kinda liked it, she sounds a little like gwen stefani.


----------



## zombies8myheart (Jun 13, 2006)

ehhh she should sitck with her sex tapes haha


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 14, 2006)

I finally heard this and I have to say it's just ok. I don't hate it, but I don't love it.


----------



## PinkRibbons (Jun 15, 2006)

I should be punished for liking this song as much as I do LoL

Damn you, Paris!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 17, 2006)

I actually liked it! John said it's a rip-off of UB40 though... Apparently a local station here started to play the UB40 song, and went right into Paris' single... No one even noticed! Anywho! I liked it... Can't say I'll flock to the store to get it, but I liked it...


----------



## karrieann (Jun 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *zombies8myheart* ehhh she should sitck with her sex tapes haha ROFL!!!!!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm not a big fan of Paris, but when I tuned on the radio this evening I thought Gwen Stefani had a new single...turned out it was Paris Hilton's song. Ugh! lol, i admit the beat is a bit catchy, but it's an ok song. Don't hate it, but don't love it either.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Jun 19, 2006)

I actually like this song &gt;.&lt; I havent seen the video yet though, but in some parts of the song, she reminds me of Gwen alot.


----------



## Liz (Jun 19, 2006)

i like it too


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 26, 2006)

*Wild Paris blames zodiac*

2006-06-25 09:50:02





Paris Hilton blames her wild lifestyle on the zodiac.

The 'Pledge This!' actress - famed for her love of late nights and clubs - insists her star sign is the reason she is such a party animal.

She explained: "I don't know how I keep going to all these parties. I think it's because I am an Aquarius. We Aquarians have a lot of energy."

Meanwhile, Paris has confessed she loves the single life.

The 'House of Wax' star, who recently split from her Greek shipping heir fiance Paris Latsis, says being on her own makes her feel like "a strong woman."

She revealed: "I always have a boyfriend all the time, so I've never really got to know me and have time for myself because I spend all my energy on the boyfriend.

** Article Continues Below **

** Wild Paris blames zodiac Article Now Continues **

"I'm a very strong woman. I don't need a man. I can be on my own."

source


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Paris. Paris. Paris.


----------



## Deception (Jun 26, 2006)

Its a shame, it seems like she doesnt think before speaking, not only now... EVER. This post now has me even more convinced that she does not posess a brain.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 26, 2006)

that has got to be one of the stupidest excuses ive heard.

i should use that for school.

"im sorry prof. i cant take the final because of my sign"


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

This picture of Paris is etched in my memory, forevermore. It's not pleasant, so please don't say I didn't warn you.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* This picture of Paris is etched in my memory forevermore. It's not pleasant, so please don't say I didn't warn you. Gross!! Lol!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *fickledpink* Gross!! Lol! I know! What is she doing?


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* that has got to be one of the stupidest excuses ive heard. i should use that for school.

"im sorry prof. i cant take the final because of my sign"

HAHA THAT MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH!



I dont like Paris, period. She is stupid and, just,stupid. LOL!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* HAHA THAT MADE ME LAUGH SO MUCH!



I dont like Paris, period. She is stupid and, just,stupid. LOL! I prefer her over Nicole. Nicole is pure rudeness. Maybe that's her thing, though, and I just don't get it.


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 26, 2006)

Very interesting... I predict she'll have a new man within a month! Especially considering her lifestyle! Although, it can be quite liberating when you're not involved (at times that is... I can be lonely too)! *lmao @ the pic*


----------



## Leta112 (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *KathrynNicole* I prefer her over Nicole. Nicole is pure rudeness. Maybe that's her thing, though, and I just don't get it. True, but I like Nicole more because Paris is a liar..not saying that Nicole doesn`t lie but...I dont know..there`s just something about Paris I hate..A LOT!


----------



## lovesboxers (Jun 26, 2006)




----------



## VenusGoddess (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* True, but I like Nicole more because Paris is a liar..not saying that Nicole doesn`t lie but...I dont know..there`s just something about Paris I hate..A LOT! It must just be your incompatibility of your star sign to hers. LOL
But, I'm Taurus, and can deal with just about anybody...and she annoys even me (and I'm even Aquarius moon).

Her problem isn't her star sign...LOL...but whatever helps her sleep at night, or not.


----------



## charish (Jun 26, 2006)

I don't know I kinda like her . She seems sweet, maybe a little ditsy but I definitely like her better than nicole. I also like her song, I think she sounds pretty good too.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 26, 2006)

i think she likes opening her mouth and proving how stupid she is all the time.


----------



## charish (Jun 26, 2006)

you guys are so mean. shame on you.(just kidding)


----------



## jennycateyez (Jun 26, 2006)

she talks alot of $hit


----------



## KathrynNicole (Jun 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leta112* True, but I like Nicole more because Paris is a liar..not saying that Nicole doesn`t lie but...I dont know..there`s just something about Paris I hate..A LOT! What has she lied about?


----------



## charish (Jun 26, 2006)

yeah what did she lie about? mayb i heard but i don't remember.


----------



## charish (Jun 27, 2006)

Hey i don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but have you heard of paris hilton's song stars are blind? i've heard it and i thought it souded pretty good. i always wondered what she souded like. the video makes me want to get on a boat and go to a nice beach on the keys or somewhere.


----------



## Min (Jun 27, 2006)

Im not sure how I feel about it yet part of me feels its kinda generic then again I feel like that about Jessica Simpsons new song too.


----------



## blueangel1023 (Jun 27, 2006)

Yea, there was a prev thread on this and a vote on what u think of the song. In my opinion, I'm not a Paris fan. The songs ok, the beat is nice since it reminds me of Gwen Stefani's songs.


----------



## fickledpink (Jun 27, 2006)

I don't totally hate it, but its very unoriginal. I'm not a fan of Paris Hilton, but her fragrance is nice.


----------



## hollyxann (Jun 27, 2006)

i havent heard the new paris song but i have heard the jessica simpson song and it sounds like madonnas holiday


----------



## Min (Jun 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* i have heard the jessica simpson song and it sounds like madonnas holiday All most exactly like it. The radio station I listen to spliced the 2 together &amp; they sound like pretty much the same song.
The same radio station also brought to my attention that Paris's song is very similar to Blondie's The tide is high (or whatever its called)


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2006)

I like it... its my new ringtone.

:runs away in shame:


----------



## LVA (Jun 28, 2006)

LoL Marisol! I think it's corny, but it's catchy .....


----------



## KellyB (Jun 28, 2006)

I can't bring myself to listen to it. I just think she is so overexposed and if I hear "that's hot" one more time, I might blow an artery!!!-------------but, on the other hand, more power to her. She must have a fabulous publicist.


----------



## charish (Jun 28, 2006)

I thought it had a nice beat but it kind of reminded me of an old song and video of shania twain "What made you say that". And jessica simpson, i haven't heard her new song, but I heard she was coming out with one.


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 29, 2006)

well..alrighty then...


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't like it, I feel like she's stolen one of Gwen's songs, had it actually been sung by Gwen I may have loved it!


----------



## charish (Jun 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I like it... its my new ringtone.
:runs away in shame:

lol funny


----------



## Ireth (Jun 30, 2006)

Well... I watched the video for the first time, and I was like "What the....?" I thought Paris' voice is not that singer types. ^^; But then my friend said this after I told her, "Well, it's normal when somebody couldn't really sing, they made a good one (song) for the singer."

LOLS.

But actually the song is really not bad. BUt I still doubt Paris  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LilDee (Jun 30, 2006)

haha omg.. i should go hide under a floor board right now.. but i really like both Paris Hilton's and Jessica Simpson's songs!


----------



## charish (Jun 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LilDee* haha omg.. i should go hide under a floor board right now.. but i really like both Paris Hilton's and Jessica Simpson's songs!



funny. i heard jessica simpson's song.lt sounds fun,but sort of 80's style. i like them both. they both sound sort of similar i thought, that soft voice.


----------



## kaeisme (Jul 2, 2006)

I have to say that I wasn't impressed


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 2, 2006)

yeah, she sounds like lindsay lohan!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* I like it... its my new ringtone.
:runs away in shame:

You're so cute! lol! I haven't heard it. I still am scared of it! lol!


----------



## michal_cohen (Jul 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *charish* Hey i don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but have you heard of paris hilton's song stars are blind? i've heard it and i thought it souded pretty good. i always wondered what she souded like. the video makes me want to get on a boat and go to a nice beach on the keys or somewhere. at first it was wierd to me but as long as i heard it i love it


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 3, 2006)

I used to hate both of those songs, but I must admit that both of them have grown on me.


----------



## Nox (Jul 3, 2006)

ugh. KathryNicole. That pic was gross, but that's nothing. Take a look at this pic.


----------



## nexusangel (Jul 3, 2006)

Have not heard either... Still too afraid to! My colleague was commenting this morning that Paris's song was really worth a listen.. though i'm still seriously doubtful!


----------



## Nox (Jul 3, 2006)

It's funny because her family is not _that_ rich in comparison to other dynastic families in the U.S. It think it's just because they are flamboyant and garish in their public behavior that they get so much attention. Any other person would be embarassed to go to a night club with their mother scantily clad, top that with the mother wearing a completely see-through shirt with no bra and her boobies clearly visible. Yuck.


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 7, 2006)

FRIDAY AUGUST 04, 2006 01:30PM EST

By Stephen M. Silverman

Paris Hilton, who has been linked to a string of rich and famous men, wants to set the record straight about her sexy image.

"People think I sleep with everyone, but I'm not like that," the _Simple Life_ star and hotel heiress tells British _GQ_ in its September issue. "Kissing is all I do."

In fact, Hilton, 25, says, "I'm not having sex for a year. I've decided. â€¦ I'll kiss, but nothing else."

For that matter, the star reveals that she's only ever had sex with two men in her entire life. "The reason so many of my relationships don't work is guys are like, 'Hey what's going on? It's been like four months and I'm only getting a kiss here,' " she says.

When it comes to chastity, says Hilton, "I feel good about it. I like the way guys go crazy when they can't have sex with you."

Expanding upon that philosophy, she theorizes, "If he can't have you, he stays interested, the moment he has you he's gone. Unless he is really in love with you."

As for the subject of guys, specifically the ones who have been in her life, Hilton says of her first love, Jason Shaw: "He's amazing. We are very close and he lives next door to me."

Of former fiancÃ© Paris Latsis: "I won't get back with him."

Of former USC football star Matt Leinart: "We're good friends, we just hang out together. He's a good guy."

Hilton also says that she thinks she'll only be married once, and when it comes to going out on a date, she likes to be treated "like a princess."

source: People.com


----------



## vickih (Aug 7, 2006)

ok.. so she says that she only slept with 2 men. It's clear that the sex tape guy is one of them, and her first love should be the other. Does that mean that she hasn't slept with Paris Latsis? and that she hasn't slept with Stavros?

uh-huh.. sure...





oh oh what about Nick Carter???


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

She said this like... many months ago. But whatever, in the course of a few months, do you see how she lies? I like how the media never mentions her age anymore, she going on 27 now. If they do mention her age, many girls might just snapped out of that trance she has them by. I mean, she is almost thirty years old, and she still tries to pass for a teenager, once you think about that, it reallly isn't that cute anymore. Nor, are the lies she tells to attract attention.


----------



## Saja (Aug 7, 2006)

Imdb says she was born in 81...so shes not 27, but still.......SHE IS EVIL AND ANNOYING...MAKE THE BAD LADY STOP....ehehhehehhe


----------



## Andi (Aug 7, 2006)

I read this in the newspaper today. The comment on it was so funny. it was kinda like this

"Hotel heiress and singer Paris Hilton canÂ´t possibly know EVERYBODY. But she has commented on that Princess Diana is one of her idols"





me and my brother cracked up for like 10min about this. Even if you donÂ´t ever read the newspaper or watch the news you should know who Tony Blair is.


----------



## Andi (Aug 7, 2006)

YEAH RIGHT!!!





If I canÂ´t swear off sex for a year then she canÂ´t either LOL. LMAO at only having slept with 2 guys in her life, I think that was her weekly rate LOL

I mean of course it can be true (but I highly doubt it) but itÂ´s yet again so obvious she says things like that for publicity


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 7, 2006)

Why am I not surprised..LOL


----------



## linda46125 (Aug 7, 2006)

yeah i think she thought he was our president!


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 7, 2006)

She is just so ughhhhh!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 7, 2006)

im suprised she even knows who princess di is.......


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 7, 2006)

ha ha ha ha ha ha! wonder if she had her fingers crossed when she stated that one.

paris, dont tell promises you obviously cant even keep for 5 hours.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 7, 2006)

Yeah right!! I seriously doubt she will be able to pull that one off!!


----------



## Lafawnduh (Aug 7, 2006)

Heh... if that article is true, then I have natural double D's (I'm a 34B).





She's full of crap. She's a whore. She's annoying. And she's just downright homely looking.

(Is it obvious that I can't stand her?)

"Daddy, I want a record deal!"


----------



## momof2gr8kids (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I'm hoping it's true that she's taken an oath of celibacy....that would mean no chance of any little Paris's running around for a while at least.......



...What a piece of work!


----------



## han (Aug 7, 2006)

shes to self absorb and stuck on herself


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 7, 2006)

if it's so easy for her not to do it, why would she make this promise, as if it's a big deal?


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 7, 2006)

oh, my god. she is soooooo weird!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 7, 2006)

There is no way she has only slept with two guys!! Why would she say that none of her relationships work because the guys like, all I get is a kiss and then she says if she doesn't sleep with them, it keeps them interested!! Didn't she just say that's why they leave??? Nice try, Paris!!


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* Imdb says she was born in 81...so shes not 27, but still.......SHE IS EVIL AND ANNOYING...MAKE THE BAD LADY STOP....ehehhehehhe Thanks for taking the time to look that up (I was too careless there)





Anyway, she's too old to be acting that naive (read: stupid)

It is just like you said...ANNOYING!


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

I am coming to the conclusion that she is a fake idiot. Notice how all of these public statements are timed just so? Right around the time of her album debut? Coincidence? probably not. She is practically her own idiotic statement factory. Really, I think she is truly a professional idiot.


----------



## Andi (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Really, I think she is truly a professional idiot. yup. and she makes good money from that. what a weird world weÂ´re living in where you can become even more filthy ritch than you already are just by having a famous last name and making big bucks out of it


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

Actually, her immediate family is not so rich, they don't even own the hotel chain anymore. That $300 million everybody was talking about is not even $270 million now (bad investment deals, I guess). _And_, she has to split it four ways among her siblings. It really isn't alot when yout think about it. I bet her parents advised her and Nicky to start cashing in on their fame to pull in some more bucks. She's been doing okay on that, she earned more than $7 million all by herself last year. With her $100,000+ daily shopping habit, she's going to need at least that kind of income generated.


----------



## Saja (Aug 7, 2006)

There is away shes only slept with two guys....maybe shes had sex with many many stupid men, but only let two of the them sleep in bed with her afterwards. Heheheh, sure paris, sure


----------



## JewelZz (Aug 7, 2006)

lol this just makes me laugh...i think shes crazy and easily been with more then 2 guys...i wouldnt believe her ever!! lol she doesnt seem the type to change her old ways maybe it would work for a couple of months but i doubt for a year....


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Yet another stunt publicity maybe? Does it even matter how many people she's slept with to us? I mean, honestly, we haven't even heard of that many relationships... Have we?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

LMAO! Ah well!


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 7, 2006)

The responses posted are funnier than the article, lol. I had to post it b/c I almost died laughing when reading the article.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 8, 2006)

yawn... she makes me sleepy


----------



## Marisol (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *kaeisme* Why am I not surprised..LOL Ditto!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 8, 2006)

What a dork


----------



## Annia (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* ha ha ha ha ha ha! wonder if she had her fingers crossed when she stated that one.paris, *dont tell promises you obviously cant even keep for 5 hours*.

LOL!
Great post... I don't hold very high regard for this woman.


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't believe a word she says


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 8, 2006)

Hahaha, what a joke. Sometimes, I think she's just being rediculously sarcstic.. and when she reads the article for herself.. she dies laughing @ the prank she's playing on us. I can't believe she even said that.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* if it's so easy for her not to do it, why would she make this promise, as if it's a big deal? ^^^SO TRUE!!!

Off topic, the Paris look-a-like was in Playboy this month. It's really too bad, if she wasn't trying to look like Paris, she'd look really pretty!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't believe that she's only been with 2 guys!


----------



## sugarquayn (Aug 8, 2006)

Maybe she means she's only slept through the night with two guys and not counting all of the other guys she just screwed and got up afterwards or the guys she did standing or sitting. LOL! Who does she think she's kidding.


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 8, 2006)

Admittedly big Paris fan here. She is 25 - she was born the same year as me, just earlier in the year. I know she's made some mistakes - but who hasn't? The only reason anyone gives a hoot is because she's famous. Maybe she'll stick by her promise - and maybe she won't, but I don't think people should bad-mouth her if she doesn't imho. I just think she's young and likes to have a good time.


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Aug 8, 2006)

LOL, maybe she meant to say shes only slept with two people shes actually loved


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 8, 2006)

She should be a politician, making promises she won't/can't keep






I don't even know what to say anymore about all this Paris Hilton





She's just an attention whore, first she gets attention by making a sex tape, then by saying she won't have sex for a year, sure





Maybe next month she'll jump around like this






if that's what it takes to get some more attention. (but those smileys are way cuter than Paris)


----------



## Nox (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* Yet another stunt publicity maybe? Does it even matter how many people she's slept with to us? I mean, honestly, we haven't even heard of that many relationships... Have we? She's Paris Hilton... she doesn't _need_ a relationship to have sex with somebody. She's friendly right from the get-go!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 8, 2006)

Enough time for her to find a cure for them nasty ass crabs she has.


----------



## macuphead (Aug 8, 2006)

why is everyone so mean to paris? i used to dislike her, but lately i have started to feel really bad for her. what has she really done to make everyone hate her? make a sex tape with her boyfriend that she was clearly ga-ga over, saying 'i love you, you're my boyfriend' throughout the whole thing, she obviously never fathomed it would ever get outside of them...mind you she was young when she did it. i think paris is misunderstood and she only acts dumb so people have something to talk about.


----------



## Guenevere (Aug 8, 2006)

^^^Why should anyone have to act dumb to get attention. If acting dumb is the only way you know to get attention then, IMHO, you are dumb!


----------



## ivette (Aug 8, 2006)

i don't know abt that. i find it hard to believe she would give up sex. too many temptations out there, ya know


----------



## SumtingSweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* yawn... she makes me sleepy Hmmph....exactly!!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 8, 2006)

I personally do not care for her. She makes me nauseous!


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *macuphead* i think paris is misunderstood and she only acts dumb so people have something to talk about. When you feel the need to act dumb... there's something wrong with you/your life/your friends. She's "pretty" (not my kinda pretty, but ok, she's not afwul) and rich, she could get attention with being herself as well. But maybe she really is this dumb, we'll never know!


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 9, 2006)

Good luck, Paris.


----------



## Simone (Aug 9, 2006)

Yeah, I'm skeptical of the whole thing...it could be she think she's done it with only two guys that really "count".

And this abstinence pledge is all over the news, I don't see why it's that earth-shattering, but Paris Hilton does know how to garner publicity.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 9, 2006)

I don't believe a stinking word that comes out of that bimbo's mouth. Honestly...Paris Hilton celibate? What, until her next porno? Or does it not count if you get paid?


----------



## KathrynNicole (Aug 10, 2006)




----------



## lovesboxers (Aug 10, 2006)

what planet does she come from?


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 10, 2006)

I so cannot wait until the "dumb, ditzy, blonde act" goes out of style.


----------



## Anyah_Green (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I so cannot wait until the "dumb, ditzy, blonde act" goes out of style.



That will be a while!


----------



## CarolAZ (Aug 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* I so cannot wait until the "dumb, ditzy, blonde act" goes out of style.



Bingo!!
CarolAZ


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 11, 2006)

Very annoying, she has always new dumb stories reported in newspapers





Anyway, I've found this article:

*Paris: I like to pretend I'm stupid*

BANG Showbiz

Jul. 20, 2006 09:45 AM



Paris Hilton has revealed what she and Jessica Simpson have in common - they both like to pretend they're stupid.

The 'Pledge This!' actress - who is about to star in another season of 'The Simple Life' with former best friend Nicole Richie - says in real life she, and Jessica, are very different from their public personas.

She told Britain's Style magazine "Nobody seems to get that how I am on 'The Simple Life' is a character.

"I play dumb, just like Jessica Simpson plays dumb. But we know exactly what we're doing. We're smart blondes."

The 25-year-old party girl also says she's fed up with reports about her seemingly wild party antics.

She said: "I read these stories about me starting fights and saying stupid stuff. I've become a cartoon. All those stories are made up."

Source: http://www.azcentral.com/ent/celeb/a...720hilton.html


----------



## ivette (Aug 11, 2006)

i'm not suprised.


----------



## Harlot (Aug 11, 2006)

Oh well, she cant possibly know everyone. She a human being not a matyr. She said it herself "I try to do things wrong so that I wont be asked to do it again". I dont like her, but I dont hate her. I really dont care. She is famous and rich so she can do whatever the hell she wants. If she wants to be an idiot, by all means. Same goes for that Lindsey thing.


----------



## linda46125 (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* I am coming to the conclusion that she is a fake idiot. Notice how all of these public statements are timed just so? Right around the time of her album debut? Coincidence? probably not. She is practically her own idiotic statement factory. Really, I think she is truly a professional idiot. agreed!


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Aug 11, 2006)

Leave it to a bimbo who has made a living being a weird, giggly, fashion plate, airhead do do and say hairbrained things.

In my city she opened "Club Paris" about two months ago. It was a big toodo. Made the newspapers. VIP tickets this, if you aren't cool you can't come in that. There was a very important dress code as well...in order to gain entry one must dress in expensive clothes, be hip, trendy, and young, and be ultra getto fabulous. 

They hyped the fact she would be there at the club on opening weekend. They spent millions on this stupid club. They advertised it until we all thought we'd puke. Then guess what? SHE NEVER SHOWED!

Then the next day in the papers they plastered a picture of the line of clubbgoers outside and guess what? THEY WERE ALL DRESSED LIKE HOOCHIES AND PIMPS STRAIGHT OFF MAIN STREET. We are talking really stupid, dishelved, scummy looking people. I laughed my behind off.


----------



## VenusGoddess (Aug 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Harlot* Oh well, she cant possibly know everyone. She a human being not a matyr. She said it herself "I try to do things wrong so that I wont be asked to do it again". I dont like her, but I dont hate her. I really dont care. She is famous and rich so she can do whatever the hell she wants. If she wants to be an idiot, by all means. Same goes for that Lindsey thing. Didn't she compare herself to Princess Di? In what way would one expect that she's like Di? Money? Blonde? Other than that, you would never have heard Princess Di not knowing who Tony Blair was...


----------



## Mirtilla (Aug 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *VenusGoddess* Other than that, you would never have heard Princess Di not knowing who Tony Blair was...


----------



## x_nicole_x (Aug 12, 2006)

that girl seizes to amaze me haha only she can get away with it

xxx


----------



## Geek (Aug 12, 2006)

Lmao!


----------



## aninatolosa (Aug 14, 2006)

GOSH what a dumb girl!


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 15, 2006)

I am cool with being cute and all hot and stuff but she is possining our young girls


----------



## JewelZz (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree that you cant expect her to knw who everyone is...but Tony Blair isnt an everybody...its general knowledge...which Paris obviously doesnt have.


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2006)




----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 16, 2006)

the way the shadow looks in the fifth picture it looks like she has hairy arm pits! sorry im in a "duh" mood LOL!!!! yes paris we "already" know your gorgeous but im still sick of you! LOL!!!!


----------



## Lia (Aug 16, 2006)

I don't know what people see in her , really. She is not that pretty... And i don't know how they managed to make her look like she has a big tummy on 2 photos.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 16, 2006)

I almost couldn't tell that was her really... You know too though, Blender hasn't made sense with a lot of the "Top 100" lists, or select other things they say...


----------



## SwtValina (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you friggin serious??? I so don't think she even belongs in the top 100. I think Maxim's list is wayyy better. (Eva Longoria was number last year)


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 16, 2006)

no comment


----------



## LaDolceVita (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG! No comment either!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

that's pretty dumb. i agree with nicole's comment- only paris could get away with that!


----------



## Marisol (Aug 16, 2006)

Heiress had to go to the ER for a tetanus shot

The Associated Press

LOS ANGELES - Paris Hilton got no love this week from her pet kinkajou Baby Luv â€” in fact, the racoon-like animal bit her.

The heiress was not badly hurt but did visit a hospital emergency room to receive a tetanus shot, her publicist, Elliot Mintz, told The Associated Press on Friday.

Hilton was frolicking with her exotic pet early Tuesday morning â€œthe way some people play with their cats and dogsâ€ when the animal became excited, Mintz said.

â€œBaby luv bit her. Itâ€™s a superficial bite on her left arm,â€ he said.

Hilton, concerned that she was bleeding, called Mintz at 3 a.m., and he took her to the hospital.

â€œShe was seen by a doctor, who treated the wound, gave her a tetanus shot, cleaned the wound and applied something to it,â€ Mintz said.

The 25-year-old â€œSimple Lifeâ€ star and her publicist left the hospital around 5:30 a.m.

Mintz said Hiltonâ€™s arm did not appear to be swollen the next day.

She also felt well enough to continue promotions for her debut album, â€œParis,â€ set for release Aug. 22.

Hiltonâ€™s breathy single â€œStars Are Blindâ€ has already jumped up Billboardâ€™s dance music charts.

â€œYesterday she did two photo shoots and two magazine covers,â€ Mintz said. â€œSheâ€™s OK, sheâ€™s fine. Anyone in this situation would do well to have the wound looked at.â€

Baby Luv was checked out by a veterinarian on Wednesday.

â€œI donâ€™t view kinkajous as aggressive animals. The same kind of thing could have occurred with a German Shepherd,â€ Mintz said.

_Â© 2006 The Associated Press._


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 16, 2006)

Team Baby Luv!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* Haha! They should give the poor animal a shot instead. ha ha ha ha ha ha ha! thats awsome!


----------



## Jennifer (Aug 16, 2006)

ha. *****.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, she's pretty and all, but I wouldn't put her at the top of a Hot 100 list, but what do I know? bleh.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 17, 2006)

She hasn't had great luck with animals! Has she?


----------



## Eva121 (Aug 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* She hasn't had great luck with animals! Has she? And the animals haven't had great luck with her either


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 17, 2006)

Poor animals


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 17, 2006)

poor little animal


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 17, 2006)

lmao!



x


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 17, 2006)




----------



## jessiee (Aug 17, 2006)

heh they should have SHOT PAris and not given her a shot.


----------



## Nox (Aug 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* Haha! They should give the poor animal a shot instead. Haha, that's what I was thinking too when I first read the topic. Do they have a shot for herpes out yet?


----------



## mabelwan (Aug 18, 2006)

hahaha....good bites....hahaha


----------



## Kash (Aug 18, 2006)

poor animal indeed!


----------



## beautynista (Aug 18, 2006)

She deserves it, she's so damn obnoxious!


----------



## princess120502 (Aug 18, 2006)

poor little thing... didnt know what she bit! hahaha


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 18, 2006)

I thought when Paris first got the kinkajou she had to get rid of it because they're not legal to keep as pets. Why does she still have it then? It's soooo cute - anyone seen it?


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 21, 2006)

poor little thing!!


----------



## ivette (Aug 21, 2006)

i was wondering what a kinkajou was


----------



## luxotika (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* Team Baby Luv!



Agreed! I am sure rabbies will just be one more disease she has to add to the list!


----------



## CamaroChick (Aug 21, 2006)

Is it evil of me to find that hilarious?





You can't blame the kinkajou. If I were a kinkajou being kept by that girl, I'd have probably attacked her, too.





I just had to look this creature up. Here's a little about kinkajous from wikipedia.com:

"Kinkajous are sometimes kept as pets. Their personality tends to be playful and curious, and they are generally tame. However, some owners report unpredictable, vicious attacks by their kinkajous even after several years of non-aggression.

Kinkajous do not like to be awake during the day, and dislike noise or sudden movements. If they are agitated too much, they may emit a scream and attack, usually clawing their victim and biting deeply. Their bites are particularly dangerous as their saliva contains a tenacious, species-specific bacterium - _Kingella potus_."


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* I thought when Paris first got the kinkajou she had to get rid of it because they're not legal to keep as pets. Why does she still have it then? It's soooo cute - anyone seen it? They are illegal in some states, including CA, which is where she is a lot. I dont know why she can still have it. They are threatened in the wild. I was reading about them a few minutes ago, and they can live from 24 to almost 30 years old, sometimes up to 36 years. Yeah, I am sure she will keep it that long and not get tired of it, like she does all her other animals.


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 24, 2006)

What does everyone think of the new Paris music video? It wasn't as hot and edgy as I expected. I like the song and love her, but I expected more out of her video. It kind of reminded me of Mariah Carrie's old video, I don't remember the song.

Isn't it a little repetitive?


----------



## Marisol (Aug 24, 2006)

Which video?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 24, 2006)

Do you mean "Stars are Blind?" I saw it, and it was okay... Nothing spectacular IMHO!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 24, 2006)

Sorry to inform you all, but this girl (paris) is an idiot. I didn't capatilize her name because she is not important. She was quoted as saying that she is better than Beethoven. I read that and threw up in my mouth a little bit!


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 24, 2006)

it looked like a long Guess commercial.


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Aug 24, 2006)

I agree with Sadhunni.


----------



## mehrunissa (Aug 24, 2006)

I was really kind of sickened by it. I am not a fan of hers.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 31, 2006)

She ruined her face IMHO

Why would she try to *fix* a already pretty face?


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 31, 2006)

Where did you get that photo? The 'now' hilton doesn't look like Paris Hilton.


----------



## Ricci (Aug 31, 2006)

awfulplasticsurgery.com

The now Hilton??

Originally Posted by *Jessica81* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Where did you get that photo? The 'now' hilton doesn't look like Paris Hilton.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Aug 31, 2006)

Did she have much face work done? I thought she just bleaches her hair, spray tans, and wears contacts. One of her eyes looks bigger now than it did when she was younger so maybe she did have something done there but you're right....why!?


----------



## dixiewolf (Aug 31, 2006)

Her nose looks different today than in the before pictures I have seen

Heres another before and after from that site

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/p...lton_rhino.htm


----------



## Jessica81 (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh WOW! When you go to the site you really see a difference. Although it looks like her eyes were always two different sizes.LOL

It seems no one is as beautiful up close. AND w/o make up - I would love to see a close up of Paris w/o any make-up on!

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif awfulplasticsurgery.com
The now Hilton??

I mean the second picture. Before (Then) After (Now).

The second pic doesn't really look like the Paris Hilton I see in Simply Life.


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 31, 2006)

oooo i LOVE that site! anytime i need a self esteem boost - i go there


----------



## Kimmi201 (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did she have much face work done? I thought she just bleaches her hair, spray tans, and wears contacts. One of her eyes looks bigger now than it did when she was younger so maybe she did have something done there but you're right....why!? ya i dont think it looks like she had plastic surgery its just that she does all that bleaching etc. and she parties and drinks like every night, prob has done some drugs..so when she was young im sure she was alot healthier...her nose looks a lil diff but it looks bigger so i think its just the pic angles...idk but she does look alotttt better before more natural


----------



## Ricci (Aug 31, 2006)

She def had her lips done.. her eyes fur sure..


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 31, 2006)

hmmm...i think she looked better pre-surgery!


----------



## Princess6828 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I think she has had some nose work done, but I think other than that she's just grown up. Geez if someone compared a picture of me from when I was like 12 to now they'd think I had MAJOR work done (I haven't had any). People's faces just change over time. But yeah, I've definitely heard she had her nose done.


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm...i think she looked better pre-surgery! Ditto!!! x


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2006)

Just from looking at it, it seems that both her and Nicky have had the same things done:

1) Blepheroplasty

2) Rhinoplasty

3) Lip Augmentation

I dunno, I kind of liked Paris back when she was sixteen (pre-blepheroplasty) with the butterscotch blonde hair and natural dark eyes. It was such a stiking contrast that I thought was beautiful. I guess she sometimes looks hot now, but it's so ho-hum because it's an easily manufactured look.


----------



## han (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, I think she has had some nose work done, but I think other than that she's just grown up. Geez if someone compared a picture of me from when I was like 12 to now they'd think I had MAJOR work done (I haven't had any). People's faces just change over time. But yeah, I've definitely heard she had her nose done. dito


----------



## mehrunissa (Sep 1, 2006)

If she got her nose done, she sure got gypped! But seriously, I don't see much difference, other than the blonde hair and the supertan. Sometimes I look at those plastic surgery sites, and it's like they pull stuff out of their a**es. I saw a "before &amp; after" of Nelly Furtado, and there was no difference except in her expression.

If I was famous, they'd say I had gotten sh*it done too, because I look SOOOOO much more different now.

edit: I found another Paris link: before &amp; after's


----------



## sadhunni (Sep 1, 2006)

i'm not surprised... it's paris hilton!


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If she got her nose done, she sure got gypped! But seriously, I don't see much difference, other than the blonde hair and the supertan. Sometimes I look at those plastic surgery sites, and it's like they pull stuff out of their a**es. I saw a "before &amp; after" of Nelly Furtado, and there was no difference except in her expression.
If I was famous, they'd say I had gotten sh*it done too, because I look SOOOOO much more different now.

edit: I found another Paris link: before &amp; after's

Thanks for the link. Like I said before, see how gorgeous she looks with her brown eyes? At least I think so.


----------



## Ricci (Sep 1, 2006)

OMG All I gotta say is wow


----------



## Nox (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif OMG All I gotta say is wow I curious, "Wow" to what?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 1, 2006)

The links *mehrunissa* posted .. Paris used to be so beautiful

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I curious, "Wow" to what?


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If she got her nose done, she sure got gypped! But seriously, I don't see much difference, other than the blonde hair and the supertan. Sometimes I look at those plastic surgery sites, and it's like they pull stuff out of their a**es. I saw a "before &amp; after" of Nelly Furtado, and there was no difference except in her expression.
If I was famous, they'd say I had gotten sh*it done too, because I look SOOOOO much more different now.

I found another Paris link: before &amp; after's

i agree..thats excactley why i didnt think she got a nose job cause it look maybe a tiny tiny bit diff. and is still hooked???
haha ya that nelly furtado pic was ridiculous


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 1, 2006)

She is cute. But,I would like to see her with no makeup on and her extensions out! I saw a picture in a magazine of her getting her hair highlighted, she had no make up on and she looked pretty scary. She has people who do her hair, makeup, her clothing, her nails, her skin, her everything.

I actually think that her sister Nicki is much prettier, and more "natural" than Paris.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Sep 1, 2006)

I don't see much difference. But as long as she is happy then who really cares right?


----------



## anneh89 (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *janetsbreeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oooo i LOVE that site! anytime i need a self esteem boost - i go there



ha ha, sooo true ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
works for me


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her nose looks different today than in the before pictures I have seen
Heres another before and after from that site

http://www.awfulplasticsurgery.com/p...lton_rhino.htm

Ew. i prefered her without any plastic surgery. what the hell did she do to her nose? in 1999 it was so good now its too sharp. Wow. she looked better back in the day. 2001 she just looked a hot mess.


----------



## KristieTX (Sep 2, 2006)

She did look much better pre-surgery if those pics are accurate.


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 2, 2006)

wow never knew she had surgury lol


----------



## Kandia (Sep 3, 2006)

I think she is very pretty


----------



## bad cat (Sep 3, 2006)

Wow what a difference. I think she was already very pretty. I like her original face.


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 4, 2006)

Quote:
Well, I think she has had some nose work done, but I think other than that she's just grown up. Geez if someone compared a picture of me from when I was like 12 to now they'd think I had MAJOR work done (I haven't had any). People's faces just change over time. But yeah, I've definitely heard she had her nose done. I agree!!


----------



## Ricci (Sep 4, 2006)

The before and after pics arent that much in years difference how old is Paris? the teen pics looks like she was around 19

Her face does look a little different from when she was young.. it cant be age,, maybe the drugs ,parties? as well?

Originally Posted by *marshall1704* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree!!


----------



## Annia (Sep 4, 2006)

I, too, think she looked better prior going under the knife. But I am going to have to say if it makes her happy she can do what ever she wants as long as she feels good about.


----------



## poca_ini (Sep 4, 2006)

I think shes very, very pretty as a teen and now. _If_ she did get anything done, it's her money and face.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 5, 2006)

*I think she killed off some poor servant and stole her entire face. What a freak. Then again, her sister looks alot like her. Did she go under the knife too?*


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2006)

*Taken from E! Online News*

Paris wasn't looking too hot the other day. Some might say she had gone to the dogs. 

_Not caring whether stars are blind, a British graffiti artist messed with 500 copies of Paris Hilton's debut album, replacing the disc inside with Danger Mouse remixes and doctoring the sexy sleeve to show the heiress topless and with a dog's head, BBC News and Spin.com reported. _

"He switched the CDs in store, so he took the old ones out and put his version in," said Jo Brooks, a spokeswoman for Banksy, the Bristol-based artist famous for sneaking his own paintings onto the walls of world-renowned museums such as London's Tate Britain and New York's Metropolitan Museum of Art. 

Banksy's redesigned versions of Paris ended up in 48 HMV, Virgin Megastore and indie record stores across England. A sticker placed on the covers promises that you'll hear all of Hilton's hit songs, including "Why Am I Famous?", "What Have I Done?" and "What Am I For?" Each page of the liner notes contains a cheeky phrase, as well--"Every CD you buy puts me even further out of your league" being one of them. 

Spin magazine's Website reported that it was Gnarls Barkley and Gorillaz producer Danger Mouse (also the mind behind the Beatles-Jay-Z mash-up Grey Album) who was the cryptic "DM" listed as the credit responsible for each remixed song. 

"It's hard to improve on perfection, but we had to try," Danger Mouse and Banksy said in a joint statement. The two met in London while shopping for disguises, according to an email from Danger Mouse's management company obtained by Spin.com. 

HMV said that it started pulling Banksy's mini works of art off of shelves Sunday and plans to auction them off for charity. As of yet, a spokesman told the BBC, no one had tried to return a copy or called to complain. 

"It's not the type of behavior you'd want to see happening very often," the HMV rep admitted, but "I guess you can give an individual such as Banksy a little bit of leeway for his own particular brand of artistic engagement. 

"Often people might have a view on something but feel they can't always express it, but it's down to the likes of Banksy to say often what people think about things. And it might be that there will be some people who agree with his views on the Paris Hilton album." 

Well, well--first stop HMV, next stop the Supreme Court. 

"I have to take my hat off--it's a very good stunt," a Virgin store spokesman added. 

"We wanted it to stay underground as long as possible," Brooks told the U.K.'s Guardian newspaper. "But it's gone a little bit Charlie and the Chocolate Factory now. Everyone wants one." 

Paris--the regular, wannabe-pop princess version--debuted at number six on the Billboard 200 last week.


----------



## han (Sep 6, 2006)

thats funny!!! i must admit


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 6, 2006)

That is pretty clever, I'm actually surprised it debuted at #6 though.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Sep 6, 2006)

Intersting


----------



## littletingoddes (Sep 7, 2006)

http://www.laist.com/archives/2006/0...in_minutes.php


----------



## Nox (Sep 7, 2006)

Hmm. I'm hearing rumors circulating already about how she didn't really take the whole thing seriously. She'll do it again. That time I hope both her publicist _and_ Nicholi are out on vacation.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Entertainment news stated that she'd left a charity affair after having one drink on an empty stomach.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 8, 2006)

Tsk tsk.


----------



## dentaldee (Sep 8, 2006)

what does it matter......she'll just buy $ her way out of it!


----------



## han (Sep 8, 2006)

those kinky cops just wanted to hand cuff her and put her in there car


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 8, 2006)

She is so dumb!


----------



## luxotika (Sep 8, 2006)

Drinking and driving is STUPID no matter who does it. Hopefully she won't find out the hard way by killing someone because she thinks she's an f$%^&amp;*g princess.


----------



## Marisol (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif what does it matter......she'll just buy $ her way out of it! I know and that sucks!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 8, 2006)

im sure it was one drink. if you count a keg as 1 drink.


----------



## missshappyasss (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im sure it was one drink. if you count a keg as 1 drink. That was funny. Im so sick and tired of her.


----------



## BrazenBrunhilda (Sep 8, 2006)

She was popped with .08. That equals one drink with dinner. She was not inebriated...this is just a good way for the press to use her as headline fodder. I am totally against drinking and driving, but to make a big deal out of .08 is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Sep 8, 2006)

What a loser!


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She was popped with .08. That equals one drink with dinner. She was not inebriated...this is just a good way for the press to use her as headline fodder. I am totally against drinking and driving, but to make a big deal out of .08 is absolutely ridiculous. True, .08 is not that high, but it is grounds for arrest. If you get caught with .08 or higher here, you automatically sit in a jail cell for 9 hours at the least, have to be bonded out, lose your license for a few months, get on probation, and spend around 8 grand on fines and legal fees. Paris got to leave after 90 minutes, and did not have to be bonded out. The special treatment really irks me.


----------



## CharH (Sep 9, 2006)

Originally Posted by *missshappyasss* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That was funny. Im so sick and tired of her.





She's such a loser...


----------



## shockn (Sep 9, 2006)

Wether its low or not its STILL illegal and shes STILL a total moron X.x


----------



## marshall1704 (Sep 9, 2006)

She will never learn her lesson!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 9, 2006)

Hopefully she becomes someone's ***** in jail [if at all she went to jail].


----------



## JessM (Sep 11, 2006)

I still say she looks like the muppet girl off "Dark Crystal".


----------



## 4getmeNot (Sep 11, 2006)

I've saw this pic before...it's hard to believe isn't it? I actually think that she looked better before the makeover. I loved the dark hair and eyes. Now she just seems like a superficial blonde bimbo, but that is what makes Paris, Paris.


----------



## ivette (Sep 11, 2006)

i didn't even know she had plastic surgery


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Sep 12, 2006)

Wow, she looks totally different now!! She was such a beautiful girl!! (I would've NEVER known...)


----------



## Nox (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *BrazenBrunhilda* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *I think she killed off some poor servant and stole her entire face. What a freak. Then again, her sister looks alot like her. Did she go under the knife too?* Yeah, both sisters and the mother all look alike because of similar bone structure. Even after all the minor surgeries all added up, they all still look alike because they've had some of the same things done (Kathy and Paris had rhinoplasty, Paris and Nicky had blepheroplasty, etc).


----------



## korina981 (Sep 12, 2006)

why is it that whenever some people get their noses done they get them done to be soooo ridiclously thin.. is it like overcompensating for a lifetime of happiness for a nose they think is too big?


----------



## Nox (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *korina981* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why is it that whenever some people get their noses done they get them done to be soooo ridiclously thin.. is it like overcompensating for a lifetime of happiness for a nose they think is too big? I think it is sometimes the over-zealousness of the plastic surgeon as well. Some of them go way overboard and lop off way too much. I tend to see the same nose over and over again in a lot of post rhinoplasty patients, so I guess many surgeons lack imaginition when it come to giving people a "one-of-a-kind" nose and opt to give them a cookie-cutter.


----------



## Leony (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm...i think she looked better pre-surgery! Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow, she looks totally different now!! She was such a beautiful girl!! (I would've NEVER known...) Agree!


----------



## bond_girl (Sep 12, 2006)

i agree too!


----------



## Marisol (Sep 13, 2006)

_*Shanna 'Betrayed' by Travis &amp; Paris*_





Just a day after reports that Travis Barker and Paris Hilton made out in front of clubgoers in New York, Barker's estranged wife Shanna Moakler tells PEOPLE that she feels "betrayed" by the news.





Hilton and Barker were spotted at New York hot spot Butter Monday night at a party hosted by Kanye West. Hilton's rep told PEOPLE Tuesday: "They like each other. Paris really likes him. Beyond that I cannot comment."

Moakler's response? "When I first heard of the situation I felt betrayed, but in order to maintain a positive atmosphere for my children I've decided that not to exacerbate the situation by commenting on each new aspect of Travis Barker's personal life," she said in an exclusive statement to PEOPLE.

As for Hilton and Barker's night out, the pair snuggled and whispered in a corner banquette in the back of the club. When West's song "Diamonds from Sierra Leone" began playing, Hilton stood up and started dancing near Barker.

Hilton's rep added: "Paris is single right now. You may in the future see her in the company of other men."

Source: People.com


----------



## luxotika (Sep 13, 2006)

Paris gives women a bad name.


----------



## han (Sep 13, 2006)

wow! he didnt waste no time


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 13, 2006)

Paris is linked to more guys than Jessica Simpson these days. They just look plain weird together though.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 13, 2006)

What a slut. jesus. her mother must be ashamed of her.


----------



## bianca_hall (Sep 13, 2006)

Hmm wonder what Paris would do if travis squeezed _her_ "boob" in front of the paparazzi on the red carpet. Shanna is much better off without him.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Sep 13, 2006)

why are people still talking about travis and his wife. i didnt know they were ever this popular.


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif why are people still talking about travis and his wife. i didnt know they were ever this popular. only because they had a show, i think.
anyway, i'd feel betrayed, too, unless it was some "legit", not paris. she's so weird.


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 13, 2006)

I like Travis, he seems like a nice guy, good dad, but honestly.... His taste in women is just plain awful!


----------



## Nox (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Eva121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I like Travis, he seems like a nice guy, good dad, but honestly.... His taste in women is just plain awful! Mmm Hmm!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 13, 2006)

Hilton &amp; Barker Suck Face &lt;~ the video.


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilton &amp; Barker Suck Face &lt;~ the video. Ewww, she was just doing it for attention though. You could totally tell.


----------



## Teresamachado (Sep 13, 2006)

That is so wrong in so many different levels OMG


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Sep 14, 2006)

Travis and Paris? Wow, didn't see that coming.


----------



## bianca_hall (Sep 14, 2006)

"he seems like a nice guy"

Ok, so was I the only person that saw him lift his embaressed wife's skirt in front of photographers, and squeeze her breasts in public? what a sweetie.


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 14, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bianca_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "he seems like a nice guy"
Ok, so was I the only person that saw him lift his embaressed wife's skirt in front of photographers, and squeeze her breasts in public? what a sweetie.

Yeah actually... I've never seen that,so can't really say anything about it. I've only seen that she was always sleeping and he was playing with the kids, working and buying her presents. So my conclusion was that he seems like a nice guy


----------



## macuphead (Sep 14, 2006)

paris is so hot...way too hot for him! i have decided after a long time of disliking her for really no reason, that i love her and she can do what she wants...well other than drink and drive, i dont care who does that i would kick my own mother in the ass for it! blah, paris needs to hook up with someone really smashing.... like hmmm omg idea for a thread!!!! hehe


----------



## bianca_hall (Sep 15, 2006)

"I've only seen that she was always sleeping and he was playing with the kids, working and buying her presents. So my conclusion was that he seems like a nice guy"

Its funny cause I can imagine how easy it would be to splice vidoe of my life to look the same way LOL!!! Good thing there is no editor with an agenda following me around!


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bianca_hall* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its funny cause I can imagine how easy it would be to splice vidoe of my life to look the same way LOL!!! Good thing there is no editor with an agenda following me around!  Sure, but they probably had the right to see the episodes before it aired and to change things if they weren't true,etc... It's probably an exaggerated version of their life, but their must be some truth in it.


----------



## dixiewolf (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hilton &amp; Barker Suck Face &lt;~ the video. Gross. It wont be long before Paris has hooked up with every male in Hollywood. I thought she was living with that Brandon guy. I am sure this Travis/Paris thing was just a weird one night makeout thing. Who is next week I wonder? But of couse, she took that vow of celibacy recently, and I totally believe her b/c I believe everything Paris says


----------



## blackmettalic (Sep 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gross. It wont be long before Paris has hooked up with every male in Hollywood. I thought she was living with that Brandon guy. I am sure this Travis/Paris thing was just a weird one night makeout thing. Who is next week I wonder? But of couse, she took that vow of celibacy recently, and I totally believe her b/c I believe everything Paris says



LOL

Seriously, the only thing to believe about Paris is that you can never believe her!


----------



## kaeisme (Sep 15, 2006)

Is there any man Paris won't suck face with...LOL


----------



## monniej (Sep 18, 2006)

this whole thing is disturbing on so many levels....


----------



## viola (Sep 20, 2006)

i think paris hilton cant sing at all...


----------



## luxotika (Sep 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Which video? Good God! Does she really have more than one?


----------



## viola (Sep 20, 2006)

poor little thing....


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Sep 20, 2006)

I dont like it.


----------



## Leony (Sep 25, 2006)

Lol. Get well soon.


----------



## mandy_ (Sep 25, 2006)

Poor Paris ...


----------



## Elisabeth (Sep 26, 2006)

Marisol,thanks for posting!! If I may, a totally



story. I know, I never do that..LOL.

Last Sunday, we were having Brunch at our Airport Hilton...when all of sudden my boyfriend goes "ohmyGod!" like he bit down on a cockroach or found out Santa Claus wasn't real or something. I said "What? What..what is it?" in a loud whisper..he says.."this is a Hilton? Like Paris Hilton?".."uh, yes, honey. Of course. Why?"...."we're not coming back here. I'm not staying at a Hilton again, either, no way am I going to support that bulls**t." I think he might have just been kidding, but I'm not positive..


----------



## AngelaGM (Sep 26, 2006)

LOL... You ladies are a riot.


----------



## bond_girl (Sep 28, 2006)

interesting!


----------



## jennycateyez (Sep 29, 2006)

W

hen it comes to Paris Hilton, what you see is what you get. But what about what you hear?

What if that sweet little girl sound that comes from her lips isn't her real voice at all? TMZ has been looking at tape we found in our vast library, and we think *Paris Hilton* may be a better actress than previously suspected.

David Bowie created the character Ziggy Stardust, and *Garth Brooks* created the character Chris Gaines - but we knew those guys were faking. Could Paris be right in front of our eyes creating a character?

If so, she sure is committed. We went through a lot of tape and found only a few examples of the lower, throaty voice we suspect might be her "real" self. Click the video and decide for yourself.


----------



## Eva121 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can never watch those aol-videos, some error. Oh well, it's just Paris


----------



## Jennifer (Sep 29, 2006)

she is just so weird.


----------



## Eragirl (Sep 29, 2006)

I could have sworn I've heard her talk lower more often than that.


----------



## Harlot (Sep 30, 2006)

Thats hott........jk, she sounds better with her normal voice of course.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Sep 30, 2006)

Maybe she is a man...


----------



## Lindabear (Sep 30, 2006)

oo


----------



## dianaleigh1218 (Sep 30, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I cracked up so much when i saw this video. I showed my hubby and he thought it was hilarious! I'm sending it to my friends, haha.





Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Whttp://www.blogsmithmedia.com/www.tmz.com/media/2006/09/0926_hilton_voice.jpghen it comes to Paris Hilton, what you see is what you get. But what about what you hear?
What if that sweet little girl sound that comes from her lips isn't her real voice at all? TMZ has been looking at tape we found in our vast library, and we think *Paris Hilton* may be a better actress than previously suspected.

David Bowie created the character Ziggy Stardust, and *Garth Brooks* created the character Chris Gaines - but we knew those guys were faking. Could Paris be right in front of our eyes creating a character?

If so, she sure is committed. We went through a lot of tape and found only a few examples of the lower, throaty voice we suspect might be her "real" self. Click the video and decide for yourself.


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Sep 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe she is a man... she looks like one!!!


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 30, 2006)

lol. I have noticed that.

I actually like her normal voice better than that low, "innocent" tone of voice she always seems to use.


----------



## bebexkhmergrl (Sep 30, 2006)

She had natural beauty as a teen!

I was never a fan of her thin nose she has now. eww


----------



## michal_cohen (Oct 1, 2006)

nothing in this world

the song is great but the clip.....

Paris Hilton - Nothing In This World | VideoCodes4U - 16,000+ Music Video Codes


----------



## Marisol (Oct 2, 2006)

When *Nick Carter* made headlines in July 2004, it wasnâ€™t because of his band's latest hit single (the Backstreet Boys have sold more than 78 million albums worldwide to date) but rather it had more to do with accusations that he had abused his then girlfriend *Paris Hilton*, who showed up at a Hollywood club with bruises on her arms and a fat lip.

Two years later, the 26-year-old singer, who makes his reality show debut on October 2 with a no-holds-barred peek into his troubled family life on E!â€™s _House of Carters_ series, is finally ready to talk about his rocky romance with Hilton, now 25.

â€œI thought the fact that she had money and was famous meant I wouldn't have to worry about somebody using me,â€ he says. â€œI thought that. Wrong. I kind of fell head over heels for this girl. And I probably shouldn't have.â€

Indeed, while the _Simple L__ife_ star was shooting her thriller _House of Wax_ in Australia that summer, Carter heard through the grapevine that his girlfriend was getting too friendly with costar *Chad Michael Murray*, now 25, who was then on the verge of engagement to *Sophia Bush*, now 24. The singer says he was so hurt that he retaliated with a little cheating of his own. Shortly after their infidelity showdown, the bruises appeared.

"I would never lay a hand on a woman," Carter insists. A source close to Hilton disputes this claim: "This is a lie. Nick has a well-known problem with his temper."

Source


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Oct 2, 2006)

Who isn't Paris trying to destroy?


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 2, 2006)

he does have a bad temper, it seems.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 2, 2006)

i dont know about this one.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 2, 2006)

I saw the previews for The House of Carters, which debuts on E! and it showed him fighting with his bro Aaron. I think he does have a temper! But Paris sure is a flirty girl.


----------



## missrobertaw (Oct 3, 2006)

Started out so cute and now....let's just say, less cute


----------



## chelseyroo (Oct 3, 2006)

i dont think she had surgery...its prolly just different looks throughout aging and the help of a makeup artist, hairstylist, skin treatments, tanning, etc. paris is gorgeous, i dont understand why she gets so much shit from the media. i love that girl.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

Call me crazy, but I'm not noticing any real changes that scream at me... I know over the years my nose has slightly changed in shape... Not to mention, her fake n' bake tan night be doing a hell of a good job at contouring her on its own... I dunno...


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

He also claimed (as per previews since I didn't watch the show) on the reality show "House of Carters" that Aaron tried stepping in on her as soon as they broke up... I think he's just desperate for attention! LOL!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 4, 2006)

Lol. first he had sex with a female sexual predator now paris hilton is trying to ruin him. How come he uses chicks as a way to put himself out there? someone is a major has been attention whore and he is blonde.


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing Michal!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Oct 4, 2006)

I have to say - Paris can make some cute songs!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 4, 2006)

That kid is so weird looking to me. lol


----------



## Leony (Oct 4, 2006)

Cute song but the video clip kinda reminded me with "The Girl Next Door" movie.


----------



## Teresamachado (Oct 4, 2006)

Cute video!

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bond_girl (Oct 4, 2006)

i agree!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 4, 2006)

I really like the song, the video...well...its not that bad, but not super good either


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 4, 2006)

Again, he is just trying to grab attention for his new show at the cost of others.


----------



## Nox (Oct 4, 2006)




----------



## LilDee (Oct 5, 2006)

i like it, i think it's cute





Originally Posted by *Leony* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cute song but the video clip kinda reminded me with "The Girl Next Door" movie. i really liked that movie!! it was adorable... it was a typical movie i could watch with my boyfriend! hot girls for the guys and yet a bit of chickflickness for the girls


----------



## Leony (Oct 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/pylus_pink/yawn.jpg Lol.


----------



## dixiewolf (Oct 5, 2006)

The video looks like a movie trailer to me. The part with the 2 dogs is cute. She isnt a terrible singer which I expected, but I wonder what she would be live? (I wouldnt ever see her though, dont get me wrong). The thing that annoys me is that she always tries to be so sultry, always, in videos, interviews, photos, everything. For once can she she not do all the posing? She just gets on my nerves


----------



## sadhunni (Oct 5, 2006)

thanks for sharing


----------



## LeynaBanana (Oct 5, 2006)

I think its cute. The video is funny, the song is good.


----------



## jennycateyez (Oct 9, 2006)

The feud between "The Simple Life" co-stars Paris Hilton and Nicole Richie appears to be over.

TMZ cameras were there as *Paris and Nicole broke bread (or beef) at Dan Tana's Steakhouse* in West Hollywood last night. The pair arrived together in Paris' Range Rover and caused a frenzy at the front door not seen since Mikhail Gorbachev and Ronald Reagan met in Geneva in 1985. And after their meal, the newly reunited pair shared a little tender text-messaging time on a bench at the valet stand before zooming off into the night.

The co-stars have been in a very public feud for some time now, some say triggered when Nicole Richie had a party and showed Paris' infamous sex tape to her guests. The spat spilled out onto their show and onto the social scene -- but whispers of a detente between the two celebutantes have been circulating. Still, this is the first time the pair have been seen out together in months. And, as TMZ observed, the two seemed to enjoy each other's company and to be glad to put their feud to rest.

The question now is -- will Paris shake with Shanna Moakler?


----------



## Marisol (Oct 10, 2006)

Interesting... thanks for posting.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2006)

definitely interesting. thanks for posting.


----------



## rdenee (Oct 10, 2006)

Whew, I can sleep well tonight! LOL I guess you have to be careful when you make a sex tape, you never know who will watch it!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Oct 10, 2006)

do you guys think maybe it was all a publicity stunt? like they REALLY needed more!!


----------



## han (Oct 10, 2006)

awww how sweet


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm debating between a publicity stunt or the real deal... Paris seemed a little more pleased w/ the cameras than Nicole... Nicole looked odd too! That red lippie just didn't help with like no/that eye makeup (IMHO)!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad they worked out their issues I guess. I agree- that red lipstick isn't working for Nicole!


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Oct 10, 2006)

i heard it was because they were gonna shoot the new simple life on a desserted island and the girls said theyd rather makeup than do that.


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm glad - even though I do think it was all a publicity stunt. You're gonna think I'm ridiculous, but you know how everyone has their "comfort" thing - well mine is watching the Simple Life. So when they stopped talking I was upset. I just hope it's for real. Yeah and Nicole looks like hell.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Oct 10, 2006)

Um...why is this not surprising.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 10, 2006)

sigh


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 11, 2006)

Its really crazy how they enjoy having cameras follow them everywhere.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Again, he is just trying to grab attention for his new show at the cost of others. yup i agree!


----------



## WhitneyF (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol. first he had sex with a female sexual predator now paris hilton is trying to ruin him. How come he uses chicks as a way to put himself out there? someone is a major has been attention whore and he is blonde. lol...you're so right


----------



## lynnda (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Again, he is just trying to grab attention for his new show at the cost of others. He has to boost those ratings! Why else bring up the past?????


----------



## lynnda (Oct 11, 2006)

Whatever.................They probably hadn't seen their names in the papers for like 24 hours so they were out for some publicity!!!!!


----------



## Nox (Oct 11, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm debating between a publicity stunt or the real deal... Paris seemed a little more pleased w/ the cameras than Nicole... Nicole looked odd too! That red lippie just didn't help with like no/that eye makeup (IMHO)! Originally Posted by *kam_621* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad they worked out their issues I guess. I agree- that red lipstick isn't working for Nicole! Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm glad - even though I do think it was all a publicity stunt. You're gonna think I'm ridiculous, but you know how everyone has their "comfort" thing - well mine is watching the Simple Life. So when they stopped talking I was upset. I just hope it's for real. Yeah and Nicole looks like hell. Yeah, I also think Nicole looks like Gollum with lipstick on (and an Olsen Twin). If they want to be BFF then by all means they should do so. That is the best friend Paris will probably ever have with her current personality.


----------



## pinkbundles (Oct 11, 2006)

wha-wha-wha-wha...LOL


----------



## Kathy (Oct 12, 2006)

Corny as this sounds...I'm glad too. I mean, they had been friends since they were like 2 years old or something like that. But...they both need help. Nicole especially, before she becomes the next Karen Carpenter. It's sad to see what she is doing to herself in front of the whole world!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Oct 12, 2006)

wow. What happened, they gave a guy a ******* together and decided that they had the same interests? interesting.


----------



## carmento (Oct 12, 2006)

lol


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks for post


----------



## Lindabear (Oct 13, 2006)

he does have a bad temper, who knows.


----------



## Ireth (Oct 14, 2006)

i always thought what's between paris and nicole is actually a publicity stunt. well, celebrities do that often.


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks, i think it actually sounds cool.


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 15, 2006)

It's not bad but it's also not really her, lol!! They do so much studio work on her vocals in her music.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Oct 15, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif http://i38.photobucket.com/albums/e113/pylus_pink/yawn.jpg agree


----------



## charish (Oct 15, 2006)

it kind of reminds my of the stacy's mom video.

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The video looks like a movie trailer to me. The part with the 2 dogs is cute. She isnt a terrible singer which I expected, but I wonder what she would be live? (I wouldnt ever see her though, dont get me wrong). The thing that annoys me is that she always tries to be so sultry, always, in videos, interviews, photos, everything. For once can she she not do all the posing? She just gets on my nerves funny, yeah she does do that a lot. with her eyes and hair and her hands on her hips. but whatever i know what you're talking a bout.


----------



## xkatiex (Oct 15, 2006)

Quote:
it kind of reminds my of the stacy's mom video. ditto! x


----------



## -Liz- (Oct 15, 2006)

i think it's just weird and stupid an us just an excuse for her to show off...andwhats with the weird words across the screen...i have NO idea what they were going for lol buttt i do like the song!


----------



## mrom (Oct 17, 2006)

i kinda liked it


----------



## rainbowholism (Oct 17, 2006)

I agree lol. The surprising thing is that her album isn't That bad!


----------



## michal_cohen (Nov 9, 2006)

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91049&amp;d=1162908291

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91050&amp;d=1162908018

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91051&amp;d=1162908018

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=91052&amp;d=1162908018

Edited:

Here's the website

Paris &amp; Nicky Spend Some Quality Time Together (X17 Online)


----------



## Mesha.Dub. (Nov 10, 2006)

L0l


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 10, 2006)

Hehe


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 10, 2006)

I think she looks cute actually. What's the big deal that she went out in pajamas? She doesn't have to be dressed up all the time


----------



## han (Nov 10, 2006)

those are some cute pjs


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 10, 2006)

I like those jammies! I want some too! LOL! She is human after all!


----------



## Annia (Nov 10, 2006)

I have shopped in my jammies!






But I dare not post those pics.. lol.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 10, 2006)

When I think of "Paris" and "Pj's" I think of revealing lingerie. I was shocked to see her in this - interesting.


----------



## LVA (Nov 10, 2006)

am i the onli one who can't see the links? I get the msg " must be logged in" and i'm not realli a member of any other forum than mut


----------



## Annia (Nov 10, 2006)

No, you're not the only one. I can't see them.


----------



## LVA (Nov 10, 2006)

o ... good ..lol, i kept scrolling down and no1 was saying anything was wrong w/the links .. so i was thinking .. what's wrong w/my comp ?

Originally Posted by *Annia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif No, you're not the only one. I can't see them.


----------



## Grace (Nov 10, 2006)

it doesnt work...it says i have to be logged in or register...how does everyone else see it lol :s


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

Yeah, I think the owner of the board turned off the directlink, so it required the guest to register to view the pics.

Michal, you shouldn't linked it from another forum, better upload the pics to MUT.


----------



## Grace (Nov 10, 2006)

Ok..its fine i just googled it now, and saw



her pjs are cutee!


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

Thanks Grace. I've googled it and I found the website

Paris &amp; Nicky Spend Some Quality Time Together (X17 Online)


----------



## semantje (Nov 10, 2006)

thats definetly a cute pj!!


----------



## Annia (Nov 10, 2006)

Cool, thanks for fixing it!


----------



## Leony (Nov 10, 2006)

No problem.


----------



## katrosier (Nov 10, 2006)

oh I want pjs like hers


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 10, 2006)

why girls do this is beyond me!


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 10, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure about the bruises, but I'm sure rumors are going to start flying again that she's being beaten - although if anyone ever saw my legs, they'd probably think the same thing. I'm always walking into things/ bumping into things...I'm like the biggest klutz ever. The worst is when I'm stumbling to the bathroom in the middle of the night and I wail my hip bone on the door frame! Owwww


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 10, 2006)

Here are the PJs if any of y'all are really wanting to buy them. They're pretty expensive!

Tank Top

Pants

Hoodie


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 17, 2006)

Not exactly!

ImageShack - Hosting :: 000354286fy6.jpg


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 17, 2006)

well, whose skin would look poreless and completely line free in such EXTREME close up?





I still think she has really good skin (probably the only thing i find pretty in her) - better than many girls her age. although if she continues tanning as much, it probably will age faster.


----------



## semantje (Nov 17, 2006)

doesnt look too bad


----------



## cerridwin (Nov 17, 2006)

It's not that bad.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 17, 2006)

I guess cum facials dont work that well.

::cancels it out of my To Do list::


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 17, 2006)

Doesn't look bad to me... Proves she's human if nothing else LOL!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah her skin definitely isn't bad at all... not flawless but no one really can be...

are those blue colored contacts?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess cum facials dont work that well.
::cancels it out of my To Do list::

ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!thats awsome!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Nov 18, 2006)

It's not terrible.

Yeah, they're contacts. Her eyes are actually brown.


----------



## bluebird26 (Nov 18, 2006)

Is that really her?


----------



## han (Nov 18, 2006)

i didnt see anything wrong either


----------



## Princess6828 (Nov 18, 2006)

I think her skin looks fine - a lot better than I would up close lol. I think Paris is beautiful and I think I'm one of the few people in this world that still likes her.


----------



## momidoll (Nov 18, 2006)

it's not that bad.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess cum facials dont work that well.
::cancels it out of my To Do list::

LmaoooooOOOOO!!! 
I would say that all the cum facials and the tanning aren't doing her body good, either! ROFL!!!

I've been waiting to see a close up of those contacts...

Gee, she's got the be the fakest human being on the face of planet - yuck.


----------



## Jessica81 (Nov 18, 2006)

cum facials LMAO

I thinks she is pretty, but not beautiful. She kind of has a weird look. But I think her skin is nice -- good to see a close up and know it isn't PERFECT.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 18, 2006)

She looks like a NORMAL person for once. It's not that she looks bad, it just shows that closeup, her skin has creases and pores just like the rest of us


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 18, 2006)

Her skin looks pretty good to me. I think that is kinda weird lighting but, overall her skin looks fine. Not flawless but, that dosen't make me feel any better about my skin lol


----------



## katrosier (Nov 18, 2006)

Her skin looks ok if a bit dry but no one is really flawless


----------



## pieced (Nov 18, 2006)

Her skin looks good. I didn't know she wear lenses...





for the cum facial...


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Nov 18, 2006)

I think she has a lot of lines and wrinkles around her eyes...other than that,not too bad...


----------



## littletingoddes (Nov 18, 2006)

Don't like how there's foundation caked around her eyebrows. I agree with tinypinkbubbles... she has more wrinkles around her eyes than I do, and I'm 10 years older. I do love her eye color though, whether it's real or contacts.


----------



## tadzio79 (Nov 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess cum facials dont work that well.
::cancels it out of my To Do list::

LMAO!!!




I thought about this too, albeit jokingly when i watched Nip/Tuck (god, was it season 3?)

the pic is way too close up, so I would think probably everyone's skin would look as bad or worse.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Who wouldn't?

Here's the interview on Howard Stern

Quote:
*Howard Stern:* What is Paris Hilton like?*Tina Fey:* She's a piece of shit. The people at SNL were like maybe she'll be fun, maybe she won't take herself so seriously. She takes herself so seriously! She's unbelievably dumb and so proud of how dumb she is. She looks like a tranny up close.

*Howard Stern:* Was she bad on SNL, was she hard to deal with?

*Tina Fey:* She was awful. People never come in and say "I'm not doing that." So, this guy Jim Downey wrote a really really funny sketch, it was supposed to be Lorne Michaels just finding out that she had a sex tape and telling her she couldn't host the show because SNL has standards... So she was like "I'm not doing it!" and refused to come out of her dressing room. Also, you would walk down the hall and find what just looked like nasty wads of Barbie hair on the stairs... Her hair is like a Fraggle.

*Howard Stern:* Did she give you ideas for sketches?

*Tina Fey:* Yeah, she wanted to make fun of all the girls she hates. She was like "I want to play Jessica Simpson, I hate her." She would come in the room and say "you should do a show about Jessica Simpson because she's fat."

*Howard Stern:* What was the bet you guys had going about her?

*Tina Fey:* The cast had a bet if she would ask anyone on the cast anything about themselves, you know like how are you? where are you from? anything. I think Seth Meyers won because at one point, she asked him if Maya Rudolf was Italian.

I don't know what it means to be a hero. If it's saving children's lives and pulling dogs out of burning buildings then yeah, I guess I am a hero. But if it means calling Paris Hilton a tranvestite on national radio then by golly Tina Fey is a hero. Some might even say the greatest hero ever to have lived.

Tina Fey speaks the truth - The Superficial - www.thesuperficial.com


----------



## empericalbeauty (Nov 19, 2006)

ahahah. Classic.


----------



## Marisol (Nov 19, 2006)

This makes me like Tina Fey even more.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

I'm building a small shrine to her as we speak, lololol!

Oh yes, and for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 19, 2006)

LMAO! Wow! That's something I wouldn't have expected!


----------



## emily_3383 (Nov 19, 2006)

lol that was really good.


----------



## Eva121 (Nov 19, 2006)

Lol, I was right all along


----------



## janetsbreeze (Nov 19, 2006)

she's not the only one who hates paris ...


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 19, 2006)

Many people have voiced their hatred of her. Heck, even Prince walked out of a club when he found out that she was there, lmao!


----------



## WhitneyF (Nov 19, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This makes me like Tina Fey even more. Ditto. I love it when people are uninhibited...especially in the entertainment world. Sometime's you just wanna hear some mean truth!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 19, 2006)

The lighting is horrible in that pic!

Hmm...looks a lot like my skin, though. I'm really self-conscious about it.


----------



## _withoutYou (Nov 19, 2006)

Looks like mine. LOL.


----------



## Dragonfly (Nov 19, 2006)

I can't stand Paris. Thanks to Tina for speaking the truth.


----------



## AngelaGM (Nov 19, 2006)

LMAO!!! I really do not care for her either, BUT I think hate is too strong a word........


----------



## dizzy_lizzy (Nov 19, 2006)

I never *hated* her...but obviously I've never met her in person. This is too funny! LOL


----------



## lynnda (Nov 20, 2006)

Soo funny!


----------



## pinkbundles (Nov 20, 2006)

LMAO! finally! someone speaks the truth!


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Many people have voiced their hatred of her. Heck, even Prince walked out of a club when he found out that she was there, lmao! lol I love Prince that much more now hehe


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha, go Tina!


----------



## Nox (Nov 20, 2006)

It's coming up soon, Paris will no longer have her age to hide behind whenever she wants to 'play' stupid. In a little over four short years she will over that milestone of 30 years old, and then EVERYONE with any sense is going to look at her and think, "Why does she continue to act, dress, and sound like a teenager?" The jig is almost up.

Oh yeah... Go Tina Fey! You know we all love your funny ass!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's coming up soon, Paris will no longer have her age to hide behind whenever she wants to 'play' stupid. In a little over four short years she will over that milestone of 30 years old, and then EVERYONE with any sense is going to look at her and think, "Why does she continue to act, dress, and sound like a teenager?" The jig is almost up.
Oh yeah... Go Tina Fey! You know we all love your funny ass!!!

Very, very true. She thinks it's cute now, she can just wait until later - I'm pretty sure that people are going to be absolutely SICK of her by then. To be perfectly honest though, I don't think she plays stupid - I think she is naturally that stupid. I think if you stood near her while a breeze was blowing, you would hear a whistling sound. That sound would be the empty space between her ears.

And oh yeah, I'm definitely loving Tina Fey that much more, lol!


----------



## jessica9 (Nov 20, 2006)

> To be perfectly honest though, I don't think she plays stupid - I think she is naturally that stupid. I think if you stood near her while a breeze was blowing, you would hear a whistling sound. That sound would be the empty space between her ears.
> yes! haha! i think that was tina fey's point...that her persona may be one of vapidness, snobbiness, and stupidity, but that in actuality she embodies her persona and there is nothing else behind it. i mean, with all that money she could have gone to a top notch college after her fancy private school education and bettered herself, but instead she became famous for wasting her life away partying and accomplishing nothing because her parents had a lot of money. it was obnoxiously intriguing when she and her sister were in their teens and early 20's, but now she is 26 and is STILL partying like she is 18! I mean, I am the same age as her, and i was sick of doing that when i was 20...like most people I think. There is a difference between working hard and playing hard, and playing hard and not working. Her younger sister strikes me as far more mature and grounded. she seems to try to disassociate herself from her sister as much as possible.


----------



## jeansguyokc (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess cum facials dont work that well.
::cancels it out of my To Do list::

ROFLOL


----------



## Teresamachado (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I guess cum facials dont work that well.
::cancels it out of my To Do list::


HAHAHAHAHA Love it!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Nov 20, 2006)

LMAO, StrangernMist


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 20, 2006)

> Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif To be perfectly honest though, I don't think she plays stupid - I think she is naturally that stupid. I think if you stood near her while a breeze was blowing, you would hear a whistling sound. That sound would be the empty space between her ears.
> yes! haha! i think that was tina fey's point...that her persona may be one of vapidness, snobbiness, and stupidity, but that in actuality she embodies her persona and there is nothing else behind it. i mean, with all that money she could have gone to a top notch college after her fancy private school education and bettered herself, but instead she became famous for wasting her life away partying and accomplishing nothing because her parents had a lot of money. it was obnoxiously intriguing when she and her sister were in their teens and early 20's, but now she is 26 and is STILL partying like she is 18! I mean, I am the same age as her, and i was sick of doing that when i was 20...like most people I think. There is a difference between working hard and playing hard, and playing hard and not working. Her younger sister strikes me as far more mature and grounded. she seems to try to disassociate herself from her sister as much as possible.
> 
> I know, imagine all the things that a person with her kind of money could have done. And it's true that she hasn't done anything but party, party, party. If I were her parent, I know that I would be EMBARRASSED to call her my daughter!
> Nicky does seem to be the more mature of the two, and she does seem to be investing her half of the wealth doing something, at least. She does manage to stay out the spotlight quite well, although when she opens her mouth she sometimes says things that makes her look like a complete idiot. I can probably imagine that in some cases, that she is somewhat embarrassed to be Paris's sister, and who can blame her?


----------



## han (Nov 20, 2006)

omg im jeaolus of her she gets all the rich guys and the RocK star's and with all that money she dont need to work, party and shop and sex dam WHAT A LIFE


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 20, 2006)

With all the partying and the shopping, the money is eventually going to run out. And then what?


----------



## han (Nov 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif With all the partying and the shopping, the money is eventually going to run out. And then what? did you know that she get's paid to PartY a club that has an event going on will pay her to show up $100,000 yep


----------



## ymtheint (Nov 21, 2006)

nOT BAD


----------



## Mirtilla (Nov 21, 2006)

Well, not terrible at all, but her skin usually looks way better than it is.


----------



## mehrunissa (Nov 22, 2006)

I dunno, the quality of her skin is fine as far as blemishes and clarity goes. But it looks like tanning and partying hard as taken a toll around her eyes. Now I feel better about the little lines around mine that I've been obsessing about.





Oh, and the cum facials, lol! Actually, didn't she say that she was going to abstain from sex for a year? Maybe they were working!


----------



## vanilla_sky (Nov 23, 2006)

I think in such magnification and such lighting most people's tiny lines would look that way. that's why we hate those super magnifying mirrors, hehe.


----------



## Damia (Nov 23, 2006)

she's looks alright to me


----------



## halloween (Nov 23, 2006)

Doesn't look that bad


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 24, 2006)

that makes me feel better.


----------



## cynpat2000 (Nov 26, 2006)

Not too bad.But she does look older around her eyes than she should at her age.


----------



## RedKisses (Nov 26, 2006)

She has eyeliner eye boogers! Those contacts look really fake close up lol.


----------



## vickih (Nov 27, 2006)

loving Tina Fey even more.


----------



## jj27123 (Nov 27, 2006)

who likes paris?


----------



## Jennifer (Nov 27, 2006)

lmao! how funny. i love tina fey.


----------



## lainith (Nov 27, 2006)

*yawn* old news. Everyone around here shops in their pajamas! It's like it's bedtime all friggin' day long.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Nov 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif did you know that she get's paid to PartY a club that has an event going on will pay her to show up $100,000 yep Well, people are getting bored of her relatively fast, and before you know it, nobody is going to want her to come anyway.

By the way, her asking price to show up at events is around $500,000 plus other expenses.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 4, 2007)

*Paris Hilton 'Fired' By Namesake Nightclub*

THURSDAY JANUARY 04, 2007 09:45 AM EST

By Stephen M. Silverman and Steve Helling

It seemed like a perfect match: Paris Hilton and a pair of nightclubs.

But the two Florida establishments named after the heiress will no longer be associated with her, according to their owner, Fred Khalilian.

Khalilian "fired" Hilton, 25, because she didn't make scheduled appearances at the 2-year-old Club Paris in downtown Orlando, he tells the Associated Press. Another Club Paris opened in Jacksonville last year,

"Paris was a friend of mine, and I hoped that this would work out," Khalilian tells PEOPLE. "Unfortunately, she didn't hold up her end of the bargain, so I had to take action."

In April, Hilton told PEOPLE that she would like her own club "with great music and good-looking people."

But signs of trouble were apparent from the start, when Hilton arrived six hours late to the Orlando club's grand opening in January 2005.

"I was in the Swiss Alps skiing, and I got caught at the airport with all the holiday travel so I've been trying to travel for the past 24 hours," Hilton said at the time. "I'm so sorry I'm late."

Under the terms of her deal with Khalilian, who sank $3 million into the club, Hilton was required to make four appearances a year at the Orlando location. She herself had made no financial investment in the operation.

Khalilian says the last straw was when the club bought Hilton a $450,000 Mercedes SLR McLaren last year. "She didn't even say thank you," he says. "We gave her a lot of benefits, but she still didn't do what she needed to do. "

Khalilian says he doesn't plan to change the name of the clubs, but says Club Paris will now refer to the city, not the socialite. He also says he plans to hold a contest to find a new face for the hot spots.

"It'll be part _Apprentice,_ part _American Idol,_ and part _Miss USA_," he tells PEOPLE. "Club Paris will go on, even without Paris Hilton."

Hilton's rep, Elliot Mintz, tells the AP that neither he nor Hilton has heard from Khalilian. "I'm certainly disappointed to learn of Fred's unfortunate comments," says Mintz. "We shall address his statements at the appropriate time."

source: People.com : The #1 Celebrity Site on the Web


----------



## makeup_obsessed (Jan 5, 2007)

I never liked paris hilton. She is just a spoiled baby, who needs to gain weight! Also, i do not think she is attractive, she has nice features, but put together it looks like a mess.

Sorry if i have offended anyone, but i really dont like her, and the above article just shows that she is irresponsible.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 5, 2007)

I really do wonder what it's like to be that irresponsible and childish at age 25. I wouldn't wanna show my face if I was as pathetic as her.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 5, 2007)

I heard this on the radio this morning. I don't get how someone can be so irresponsible at this age, more specifically when you are getting paid to pretty much party.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 5, 2007)

Well, I will show up at a nightclub 4 times a year and get mega bucks. And I will say thank you when they give me a 450,000 car. But no one would know who I am at the club.


----------



## han (Jan 5, 2007)

i live in jacksonville and they just open club paris last year 2006, my friend had her bachelorett party there, heres a pic they have beds in the vip section( hope my friend dont kill me for posting pic of her on here) the hat she has on is cute, it has penis on it.. haha you can click on to make pic larger


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not really surprised. lol.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I really do wonder what it's like to be that irresponsible and childish at age 25. I wouldn't wanna show my face if I was as pathetic as her. yea she is


----------



## MissMissy (Jan 8, 2007)

i agree i dont like her either. she is nothing but trouble.. well i better stop now.. nothing nice to say...


----------



## summerxdreams (Jan 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeup_obsessed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never liked paris hilton. She is just a spoiled baby, who needs to gain weight! Also, i do not think she is attractive, she has nice features, but put together it looks like a mess. Sorry if i have offended anyone, but i really dont like her, and the above article just shows that she is irresponsible.

I agree!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 9, 2007)

shes useless.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 10, 2007)

Britney Spears and Paris Hilton tied for No. 1 on Mr. Blackwell's 47th annual "Worst Dressed Women List," the retired designer revealed Tuesday.

Calling them "two peas in an over-exposed pod" and "style-free and fashion deprived," Blackwell dubbed Spears and Hilton the "Screamgirls."

Blackwell didn't limit his nitpicking to young stars such as 20-year-old Lindsay Lohan (No. 3), who went, he claims "from adorable to deplorable" â€“ also targeted, in No. 10 spot, was 57-year-old Meryl Streep, even though she played a fashionista in _The Devil Wears Prada._

Escaping Blackwell's barbs are his "Fabulous Fashion Independents for 2006," including Kate Winslet, Angelina Jolie and Helen Mirren.

To see the complete list and add a comment, visit PEOPLE's style blog, Off the Rack.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 10, 2007)

Why did I see this coming?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 10, 2007)

lol. Well deserved!


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 10, 2007)

I think Paris dresses slightly better than Brit, but not too much better.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jan 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *WhitneyF* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think Paris dresses slightly better than Brit, but not too much better. at least she wears underwear!


----------



## LVA (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not surprised either . Thanx for the article Marisol


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 10, 2007)

shocking! LOL


----------



## ivette (Jan 10, 2007)

good response, amanda


----------



## katrosier (Jan 10, 2007)

I think its a bit unfair really. Fashion is after all a reflection of your personality.

Britney must be seriously lacking in personality though , just like underwear lol


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 10, 2007)

Yep, they both belong there. And Mariah DEFINATELY belongs there. She's been dressing either too skanky or too dowdy lately.


----------



## han (Jan 10, 2007)

i dont think paris dress bad at all.. i like her style ..now britney is another story


----------



## AprilRayne (Jan 10, 2007)

I'm not surprised at all!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jan 12, 2007)

_I read that in Kroger and laughed so hard. people looked at me like i was crazy!_


----------



## Sarah84 (Jan 12, 2007)

I dont think Paris dresses that awful, but well deserved for Britney


----------



## Andi (Jan 18, 2007)

The Vienna Opera Ball is coming up Feb 15th! Like every year the in Austria well known entrepeneur Richard Lugner (heÂ´s a totally wacky older man) invites (means pays! lol) an international female celebrity to be the star guest of the ball.

Whereas the celebrity guests were classier in the 90s (Sophia Lauren, Farah Fawcett, Joan Collins) in the past years stars like Pamela Anderson, Carmen Electra and this year Paris were invited.

I guess people here are getting pretty excited about this, especially cause the star guest is always required to do a press conference and autograph signing hour at LugnerÂ´s Shopping Mall. ThatÂ´s like the only time any celebs come to Austria so itÂ´s a huge deal here






Btw, they also host a "Viennese Opera Ball" at the Waldorf Astoria in NYC on January 26th, I thought this was pretty cool!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jan 18, 2007)

watch as this Ball is gonna turn into a very fancy/expensive strip club when paris shows up.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow! That is pretty cool.... Wonder if he's inviting younger, "less classy" women to get younger people interested?


----------



## Andi (Jan 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow! That is pretty cool.... Wonder if he's inviting younger, "less classy" women to get younger people interested? I think heÂ´s just after the publicity, cause itÂ´s not the Opera ballÂ´s star guest, itÂ´s "HIS" star guest since he payed for the guestÂ´s appearance. HeÂ´s all about publicity and so is Paris so theyÂ´re a good match lol


----------



## Marisol (Jan 25, 2007)

Think you've seen enough of Paris Hilton?

A new Web site called Parisexposed.com reveals there's so much you didn't know about _The Simple Life_ star.

Launched Tuesday, the site offers up everything from steamy videos of the hotel heiress in bed and the tub to bank statements and pictures of her dog.

Hilton had once kept all these items in a storage facility, but they were auctioned off after she failed to pay her bill. The belongings are now in possession of the Web site operator, who's making them available for $39.97 â€“ not so discreetly billed to Visa or MasterCard as "Online Exposed."

And although not happy to see her personal belongings paraded on the Internet, Hilton hasn't unleashed the lawyers â€“ yet.

"We are looking into it," says her rep Elliot Mintz, "and Paris is reserving all of her legal options."


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jan 25, 2007)

ha.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 25, 2007)

i actually saw the trailor. ew


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw that's sad. Her bank statements? People have no business looking at those.


----------



## WhitneyF (Jan 25, 2007)

I like a good Paris Hilton mocking just as much as the next person, but this is WAY out of bounds. No one should have the right to post her personal crap like that. But to tell you the truth, I bet she set this whole thing up as a publicity stunt. I mean, what heiress can't pay a simple storage unit fee?!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jan 25, 2007)

Interesting. I don't get why anyone would pay $40, I mean, everything is probably online somewhere available to see for free.


----------



## FeverDream (Jan 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Interesting. I don't get why anyone would pay $40, I mean, everything is probably online somewhere available to see for free. Indeed they are: RapidShare: 1-Click Webhosting


----------



## littletingoddes (Jan 26, 2007)

She has no problems showing her crotch to all the world - she should be upset about other things being exposed.


----------



## michal_cohen (Jan 26, 2007)

ha i will pass


----------



## tadzio79 (Jan 26, 2007)

yikes, you think she would pay the bills to prevent the auction of her stuff (or at least have her assistant do it or something).


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 26, 2007)

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She has no problems showing her crotch to all the world - she should be upset about other things being exposed. didn't you think she WAS upset i mean paris is a ditz and all but i give her credit for handling that situation pretty well

one thing i notice about her she always seems calm on camera

like she's not the loudmouth crazy type always angry and stuff


----------



## Leza1121 (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi,

Sometimes people just go too far. Fine she didn't pay her bill. Empty out her bin, return her belongings or shred and toss them.


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 29, 2007)

You know, I read she hasn't decided whether or not to take action against this guy. He supposedly paid close to $10 million for everything, and has it all stored in a facility in Switzerland. This should make for interesting.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jan 29, 2007)

after reading some articles there were some really private things that i really think no one should know about. I feel bad for her, no one deserves that.


----------



## Nox (Jan 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
Sometimes people just go too far. Fine she didn't pay her bill. Empty out her bin, return her belongings or shred and toss them.

Yeah, I agree. That's what they should have done, but you know, sometimes the pull of the cash cow is just too strong for some folks. I wonder if the illegality of it being pedaled in the U.S. has anything to do with its new storage offshore in Switzerland...


----------



## Ricci (Jan 30, 2007)

One of the things found in her stash is a medication receipt for herpes

Paris Hilton Has Herpes Medical Records Prove Â» Hollywood Grind - Celebrity Gossip


----------



## Sheikah (Jan 30, 2007)

It's amazing, she's got absolutely no private life!! Not that it's not her fault though!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 30, 2007)

I think she is behind this website.

This is a girl that just can't get enough attention,

even if she has to generate and fabricate.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Leza1121* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi,
Sometimes people just go too far. Fine she didn't pay her bill. Empty out her bin, return her belongings or shred and toss them.

actually if it was you or me someone buys it and goes through it, just that she is famous makes a difference


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 2, 2007)

As Paris Hilton makes headlines this week with her lawsuit against a website that published her personal business, new video footage of the socialite has surfaced on YouTube (scroll down to see it) that may do way more damage to her public image than that Web site ever could.

Perhaps one of her personal items exposed on the Internet is a video clip that clearly shows Paris using both the N-word and the F-word during a social function.

In the footage, Paris and her sister Nicky are at a house party dancing by themselves to the sounds of Notorious B.I.G.â€™s â€œHypnotize.â€ A male friend who dances in between them was referred to as a â€œfaggotâ€ by both Hilton sisters.

Then, at about 2 minutes and 45 seconds into the footage, Paris approaches the camera and laughs, â€œWeâ€™re like two ******s.â€

The â€œSimple Lifeâ€ star, who recently reunited with her black former best friend, Nicole Richie, steps to the camera again at about 3:55 to vent about a run-in with a woman at the party, whom she describes as a â€œf*ckinâ€™ hoodlum, broke, poor ***** from like, Compton â€“ public school *****.â€

To cap things off, the video ends with the videographer yelling, â€œToddâ€™s a thug nigga.â€

*i didn't get a chance to see the video. by the time i got a chance they already removed it (damn!) *

here is the link i got it from.


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 2, 2007)

She just keeps diggin' her hole!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Feb 2, 2007)

if you didnt catch it DONT WORRY you'll see it on the news and all the tabloid shows! lol!!!!


----------



## Nox (Feb 2, 2007)

The best thing to do is just let her self-destruct unassisted...she certainly doesn't need any help, she does it all just fine on her own. There is no amount of spin-doctoring that can turn her image into one of a sweet, innocent, girl anymore. For one thing, she is none of those three things, and I think people will finally get to see her as she really is. When people let their guard down around you, that's when their true selves show. Though, none of us should really be surprised with that one. I never held her in any sort of esteem anyway.


----------



## jessiej78 (Feb 3, 2007)

This really doesn't surprise me a bit


----------



## dime (Feb 3, 2007)

This only shows how ignorant she is in life , one day she will wake up to the real world hopefully


----------



## Marisol (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She just keeps diggin' her hole! I totally agree.


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 3, 2007)

shes probably gonna get her spoiled little a$$ kicked for this


----------



## empericalbeauty (Feb 3, 2007)

I saw this and frankly, i was repulsed. Ick. why wont someone snipe her ass?


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 3, 2007)

She is one ignorant *****.


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 3, 2007)

They should have the next simple life in compton,



,lets see how much she talk then


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 3, 2007)

She is a coke-head and in that same video she looks like a moron trying to dance sexy...she looks like a tranny with her man-legs...there's that other video too from parisexposed.com where one of her friends has pors coke all over his own chest...how classy..

oh, and not to mention that picture of her sitting on the toilet, barefoot in a publc restroom tryna pose sexy?!?!?!

She has no sense of reality and she probably wont ever have to get real because she has too much money. She is a true narcisist....

Here are alot of pics, etc. from parisexposed.com

Egotastic! - Paris Hilton Is Suing Those Guys Who Bought Her Crap and Put it on the Internet


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They should have the next simple life in compton,




,lets see how much she talk then



lmao, that would be extremely funny. I have never really cared for her to begin with, bleh


----------



## katrosier (Feb 3, 2007)

Money doesnt buy you class or brains


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Money doesnt buy you class or brains Well said.


----------



## han (Feb 3, 2007)

im sorry well not really but i like paris, i wonder though if she is the only person(includeing people here) that has used those two words.. i very seriously doubt it


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 3, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They should have the next simple life in compton,



,lets see how much she talk then



Hi,






Thank you for that!!


----------



## ivette (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## luxotika (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw this and frankly, i was repulsed. Ick. why wont someone snipe her ass? "Why won't someone snipe her ass", I could have about died laughing! Love it!





Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im sorry well not really but i like paris, i wonder though if she is the only person(includeing people here) that has used those two words.. i very seriously doubt it Yeah, but the majority of people that do stuff like that don't allow people to videotape them when they are doing. Not saying that makes it any better.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im sorry well not really but i like paris, i wonder though if she is the only person(includeing people here) that has used those two words.. i very seriously doubt it I have never said either of those words. Why is every celebrity saying these things recently? Obviously they are going to be all over the news about it.


----------



## Tinkerbella (Feb 6, 2007)

i do agree with you guyz !!!

i hate paris



...i know we all do lol ...


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Why won't someone snipe her ass", I could have about died laughing! Love it!






Yeah, but the majority of people that do stuff like that don't allow people to videotape them when they are doing. Not saying that makes it any better.

you know what i dont get about this so called bad word is that its suppose to be hurtful no ones suppose to use it and if they do there a racist, but black people use this word every single day and refer to each other as nigga, rappers use it very heavy in there music.. so if your trying to send a message to other race that you dont like it, then pratice what your preaching and dont use it your dam self and if not then stop whineing about it and playing the race card with it.. and as far as the above posters saying they wish paris would go into compton talking that , whats suppose to happen to her if she does??? im sure your not talking about violence


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 6, 2007)

Just because you're black doesn't mean you say that word...pretty stereotypical


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 6, 2007)

Some people should just not leave the house!

She is an idiot. Sorry Paris...


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im sorry well not really but i like paris, i wonder though if she is the only person(includeing people here) that has used those two words.. i very seriously doubt it I never have, and I'm repulsed by anyone one who does, famous or not.


----------



## Princess6828 (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif im sorry well not really but i like paris, i wonder though if she is the only person(includeing people here) that has used those two words.. i very seriously doubt it Agreed. I still love Paris. I saw some of the videos. There's some of her in some giant hot tub being filmed and she's definitely on something or another, and the guy filming was totally taking advantage of her. She was like a small child that was being coaxed into doing something...


----------



## han (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sarahgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Just because you're black doesn't mean you say that word...pretty stereotypical yes i may be stereotypical im not gonna lie but im not racist, i dated a black guy and was around his family and friends and to be honest they do say nigga ALOT and cracker too they refer to whites as crackers and themselves as nigga i have NEVER heard those two words so much in my life than i did when i was dateing himi belive everyone of every race has used some type or racial slur..

Originally Posted by *littletingoddes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never have, and I'm repulsed by anyone one who does, famous or not. why are you repulsed? that word is so water down


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you didnt catch it DONT WORRY you'll see it on the news and all the tabloid shows! lol!!!! LOL, I bet.


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 6, 2007)

Touchy, touchy subject, which will probably never get resolved. I'm really passionate about the 'n-word' issue, but I'll save everyone the trouble and stay off of my soapbox today!

But Paris, of all people, should know that what's done in the dark always comes to light. one way or another!!!


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes i may be stereotypical im not gonna lie but im not racist, i dated a black guy and was around his family and friends and to be honest they do say nigga ALOT and cracker too they refer to whites as crackers and themselves as nigga i have NEVER heard those two words so much in my life than i did when i was dateing himi belive everyone of every race has used some type or racial slur..

why are you repulsed? that word is so water down

Then im sorry but it seems to me that you weren't with a very smart or classy "man" it has nothing to do with his race, he just sounds ignorant and stupid...sure i've heard african americans use that word before but not all black people feel the need to use it...you also said that the word has been "watered" down...in a way i understand what you mean, but i dont agree with that...it's not the words itself anymore, it's who is saying it and the way they say it...to me it'll always be percieved in a negative way if it's comings from a racist...so no matter what you do a word cant be made insignificant, cause its not the words thats the problem in the first place...its the people who say them and the how they were intended...i'm married to an african american and he doesnt call white people or black people anything racist, if he doesnt like em he'll call em idiots or stupid because the way they behave doesnt neccesarily have something to do with their color of skin, but rather who they were brought up by...i understand that if you have had a relationship with an ignorant person that speaks like that then thats the impression you get...but it very much depends on what circles you are in...all im saying is that all black people dont use it...some actually have better things to do with their time.


----------



## alicia8406 (Feb 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sarahgr* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ...some actually have better things to do with their time.



AMEN!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 6, 2007)

As I said about Justin Timberlake--somebody needs to slap here till the "piss runs down her legs". If she is what we call classy--we have a problem. All that money should be used to send her for some lessons on how to treat other people.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Feb 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you know what i dont get about this so called bad word is that its suppose to be hurtful no ones suppose to use it and if they do there a racist, but black people use this word every single day and refer to each other as nigga, rappers use it very heavy in there music.. so if your trying to send a message to other race that you dont like it, then pratice what your preaching and dont use it your dam self and if not then stop whineing about it and playing the race card with it.. and as far as the above posters saying they wish paris would go into compton talking that , whats suppose to happen to her if she does??? im sure your not talking about violence Did you see/hear the context in which she said it? Her choice of wording is, quite frankly, meant to be DEROGATORY. She was in NO WAY using it as a term of endearment. 
The people of this board have a lot more maturity, class, and intellegence. I'm pretty sure that a majority of them do not make derogatory statements against other people of different racial backrounds, social status, etc. etc.

You're entitled to your opinion, but Parasite Hilton is a waste of space. I don't see anything about her that is particularly funny, endearing, witty, or sweet. If you want my honest opinion, she's a vapid idiot with a trust fund that she really doesn't deserve. She may be famous, but for what? What talent does she have, if I may ask, other than having random sex with various guys on camera - which includes Joe Francis who is a complete ******bag!

Her ride on the fame train is coming to a quick, and painful end...

THANK GOD!


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Feb 8, 2007)

I honestly dont see the big deal... Some people take things way to personal...and she didnt mean anything by it..she was just having fun!


----------



## tthonglor (Feb 8, 2007)

oooohhhh paris!!! what did u get urself into now!!!!

hahahah i cant wait for her publisit to let this one out!!!!!

thats too bad.. i dont understand y her Grandfather hasnt disowned her yet??!! shes totally butchering the "Hilton" name!!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes i may be stereotypical im not gonna lie but im not racist, i dated a black guy and was around his family and friends and to be honest they do say nigga ALOT and cracker too they refer to whites as crackers and themselves as nigga i have NEVER heard those two words so much in my life than i did when i was dateing himi belive everyone of every race has used some type or racial slur..

why are you repulsed? that word is so water down

I agree, that is a watered down word


----------



## krazykid90 (Feb 10, 2007)

Personally I never use that word. I'm not one to be all for being politically correct, but I have always found racial slurs to be in poor taste.

That being said my friends, family and myself have been accused of being racist on many ocassions because we won't use racial slurs. I still haven't quite figured that out, but whatever.

I don't think she is evil for using derogitory slurs about peoples race, or sexual orientation, but I do feel that she is truley showing that she isn't intelligent enough to realise why they are offensive.


----------



## monniej (Feb 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *katrosier* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Money doesnt buy you class or brains i couldn't have said it better myself!

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i couldn't have said it better myself! oh and btw, just because "everybody does it" doesn't make it right! jmho~


----------



## CandyApple (Feb 12, 2007)

She has no class!!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 26, 2007)

HOLLYWOOD â€” *Leo, Clint, Naomi* and* BeyoncÃ© *were among those who lent glamour to parties on Oscar eve. But if you were looking for celebrity mayhem, *Paris Hilton*'s birthday bash Saturday night was the place to find it.

The hotel heiress was reduced to tears after oily heir *Brandon Davi*s' lewd behavior drove *Courtney Love, Paula Abdul* and others from the dinner celebrating Paris' 26th year, according to witnesses.

Hilton's parents, *Rick* and *Kathy*, spared no expense in arranging a party at Prime Grill, the Rodeo Drive restaurant where *Madonna* is an investor.

"They must have spent $10,000 on the flowers alone," said one source.

At first, perfection reigned: Paris couldn't have looked happier with on-again boyfriend *Stavros Niarchos*. And she shared big hugs with former foe Nicole Richie, who came with rocker boyfriend *Joel Madden*.

But around 10 p.m., Davis started acting up. "He was hurling flowers at Paula Abdul," says a guest. "Then he began bombing her with Styrofoam flower-holders. He was shouting, 'Lick my [bLEEP], Paula!' He started mocking her ancestry by speaking gibberish in an Arabic accent.

"Stavros and Paris tried to stop him. Paris said, 'Shut up, you're wasted!'" But it was too late. Abdul, who was due to sing "Happy Birthday," made an early exit.

Davis then turned his dim beams on Love. "He lifted her up so that she was straddling his waist," says a witness. "Her Chanel dress was riding up. Brandon was saying, 'I want to squirt on you.' He was humping Courtney in front of her daughter, *Frances Bean*. When he put her down, Courtney grabbed Frances and they marched out of the restaurant through the kitchen."

It didn't stop there. "He was knocking over glasses and candles on the table," says a source. "Paris was crying to her mother, 'This is not my fault!'"

After Davis was encouraged to leave, Paris blew out the candles on her cake and everyone headed to an after-party at her house.

"Incredibly, Brandon showed up at Paris' place," says a source. "Security guided him downstairs. They were under orders to keep him away from Paris."

A Davis family spokesman declined to comment and Brandon, whose infamous nightclub antics include dubbing Lindsay Lohan "Firecrotch," could not be reached.

source:nydailynews.com


----------



## MissMissy (Feb 26, 2007)

that guy brandon davis is always saying obscene, desurbing things. He is not a likable person.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 26, 2007)

he is so oily, no wonders he's rude


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 26, 2007)

hehe fat greasy elvis...


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 26, 2007)

If i was Paris, I would've had him removed from the dinner after the fiasco w/ Paula!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so mean of him. I can't believe he still has friends after all the stuff he has done. He is just some rich spoiled brat who thinks money is everything. I remember this one time when he was yelling out of his car how Lindsay Lohan was worthless because she only had $6 mill in the bank!! I mean WTF!!! So I guess we are all worth less than nothing since few of us have even a million.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 26, 2007)

lol


----------



## ivette (Feb 26, 2007)

he's just bad news, that guy


----------



## Annia (Feb 26, 2007)

That is so stupid.. why even invite some one who will trash your party? AND why did they let him stick around?

The security guys are stupid, he wasn't bothering Paris as much as he was bothering her guests. Instead of keeping him away from birthday girl, he needed the boot.


----------



## han (Feb 27, 2007)

he needs to go back to rehab.. like forever


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 27, 2007)

serves her right for inviting him and having stupid stupid friends.


----------



## natalierb (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't stand him, he needs to get a life. He thinks he can do whatever he wants just because he has money. Money doesn't buy class!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 27, 2007)

omg he is so greasy its nasty.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif serves her right for inviting him and having stupid stupid friends. I so agree, shouldnt invite TRASH to your party if you donta want be trashed


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 27, 2007)

What a loser.


----------



## kaeisme (Feb 27, 2007)

awwww..it wasn't too funny this time to her...LOL


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Feb 27, 2007)

that boy need theraphy and a good astringent....lol


----------



## littletingoddes (Feb 27, 2007)

Yet another example of the fact that money can't buy you class.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *mebabygirl86* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that boy need theraphy *and a good astringent*....lol ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha that is very very true.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Paris Hilton lost her mirror in Vegas over the weekend and showed up on the red carpet for her 26th birthday party at The Hard Rock's Body English sporting weird blotches on her chest and a super messed up nose. I mean, Jesus, what is that? She looks like she powdered her nose with fingerpaints. And are those burn marks on her chest? It's like right before she showed up she decided to box a kangaroo using only her collarbone.
A bunch more of Paris Hilton looking like her body is falling apart after the jump.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 28, 2007)

thats what happens when you live your entire life in a druken state.


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 28, 2007)

Man, I wonder what happend to her.


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

I didn't know her nose was that long, lol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didn't know her nose was that long, lol Lmao!!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 28, 2007)

This lifestyle catches up with you.


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2007)

paris is NOT ugly.. are you sure you didnt photoshop the pics


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif paris is NOT ugly.. are you sure you didnt photoshop the pics Lol, im not THAT good


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

lol if Paris had a nicer nose and nice lips she be gorgeous

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, im not THAT good


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif paris is NOT ugly.. are you sure you didnt photoshop the pics Paris Hilton on Yahoo! News Photos


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol if Paris had a nicer nose and nice lips she be gorgeous I wouldn't mind ps'ing her, she needs some work done..lol


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Paris has good taste in dresses I love her clothes


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol if Paris had a nicer nose and nice lips she be gorgeous lol. she is gorgeous no one has perfect features that doesnt make them ugly.. just unique


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paris Hilton on Yahoo! News Photos I got these pics and the info from here:The Superficial | Page 4

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. she is gorgeous no one has pefect features that doesnt make them ugly.. just unique i dont think she is ugly either, her attitude is though..


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Han I seen a danicing video of her and omg she is so sexy there the best i seen her .. cute outfit too..

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. she is gorgeous no one has pefect features that doesnt make them ugly.. just unique


----------



## Jesskaa (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got these pics and the info from here:The Superficial | Page 4

Ohokay. I just wanted to show that they were out on the web.

And Personally I do not find paris to be attractive at all.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ohokay. I just wanted to show that they were out on the web.

And Personally I do not find paris to be attractive at all.

Yup, thanks for that lolthat would be a lot of ps work there


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 28, 2007)

oh gawd her nose, it looks like its disapearing


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Its the lips thta make her look not so great

Originally Posted by *Jesskaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif And Personally I do not find paris to be attractive at all.


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Sarah84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh gawd her nose, it looks like its disapearing lol

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Its the lips thta make her look not so great i think its her nose


----------



## bluebird26 (Feb 28, 2007)

or may be her lazy eye


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

both ..but I don't like her lips they had surgery done on them I prefer her lips when she was 19 before the plastic surgery

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol

i think its her nose


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif or may be her lazy eye hahaha


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

I vote her lips are worse her lazy eye is a result from a botched plastic sugery

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif or may be her lazy eye its not lazy its smaller .. they goofed workin on it


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I vote her lips are worse her lazy eye is a result from a botched plastic sugery its not lazy its smaller .. they goofed workin on it

Gosh, poor woman...[she had too many plastic surgeries i guess


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes I belive her first surgery was done when she was 21 or 20

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Gosh, poor woman...[she had too many plastic surgeries i guess


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yes I belive her first surgery was done when she was 21 or 20 I didnt know she wore contacts too?i thought her blue eyes were hers..


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

No clue about contacts lol

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I didnt know she wore contacts too?i thought her blue eyes were hers..


----------



## -Liz- (Feb 28, 2007)

i dont. understand. lolol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont. understand. lolol hahaha


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

understand what? why we r gossiping about paris or why she botched herself up?

Originally Posted by *alittlebit* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont. understand. lolol


----------



## daer0n (Feb 28, 2007)

Anonymous wrote:

hello all, does anyone know what lenses Paris Hilton wears in the Guess ads that she is always featured in? They are real lite blue i love the color, they look perfect, thank you for help

for the marciano guess ads which i own in huge posters of paris all over my bed room, she wears natural touch.(she also wears elegance in different photoshoots, for example in the ad with the snake and animal theme she wears dark blue) in the guess ad where she is putting her lip gloss and the one where she has her finger in her mouth with the butterfly ring she's wearing the baby blue by natural touch... caution these lenses, as blue eyes has said, look really fake because they have lightning bolt patterns to them and a small pupil hole. thus, they are fully more opaque but more unrealistic than elegance opaques. i would reccomend you to wear dark blue by elegance because it will appear to be your very own eyes. But if you have the platnum blond hair... get the one's in the guess ad (baby blue natural touch), which i love those ads . They are bad as hell!!! Hope i helped you out.

Oh and to all... in paris' book..confessions of and heiress. she has an array of photos that show the wide range of beautiful blue colored contacts she also wears ciba's baby blue by durasoft and recently i have found out that nicky wears enhancers to liven up her real light blue eyes. in aquamarine and ocean blue. my eyes(light/pale bluegreen) are the same as nikki

hilton, and when i wear enhancers it makes them more vibrant and vivid than normal. my mom hates it when i wear enhancers because she says they make my eyes look royal blue instead of ny natural pale bluegreen eyes. Oh well i use them so i can see the board in chem class.

peace out!!!

Guest

Sat May 07, 2005 6:20 pm Reply with quote

Mariuz! the Guess ads that I have, which are the ones I am posting in this message, she is not wearing Natural Touch mate, she is wearing Elegance Light Blue. I mean it and I'm 100% sure, I have the same lenses and they look exactly like that with sunlight. They are not natural touch, NT are not that light.











Some people may think they're NT because of the little pupil hole. It depends. My Elegance lenses in Light Blue and Gray have little pupil holes (im blessed with luck!) and it seems like Paris's have tight holes too.


----------



## Nox (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought Paris was gorgeous in the guess ads!!!

Paris Hilton, looks like Cathy Hilton (her mother), and her mother was/is considered beautiful. If anything, I think they narrowed her nose too much, and her wonky eye is the result of a blepheroplasty gone wrong (a cut ligament), I think her old lips were nice...wonder what made her think otherwise.

She is definitely not "ugly" IMO, however, I can vouch for some people that they are completely turned off by her rumored public antics.


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2007)

paris def wears contacts her eyes are brown..she wears elegance opaque by Ciba there solid opaque paint.. not the ones with the unatural lines she wears the light blue ones


----------



## Aprill (Feb 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *bluebird26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif or may be her lazy eye


----------



## MissMudPie (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought those were bruises on her chest at first! Glad it was just makeup.

I definitely don't think she's ugly, although I'd like to see her put on few pounds.


----------



## XkrissyX (Feb 28, 2007)

haahhah yeah all that money she inherited...i guess you cant have beauty at the same time..hahah hate her skinny ass!


----------



## jennycateyez (Feb 28, 2007)

ewwwwww


----------



## natalierb (Feb 28, 2007)

I don't think Paris is pretty at all. I don't see the big deal about her. She's not a role model, she's famous because of a freakin video, and it seems like all she does is party. There's more to life than that!


----------



## monniej (Feb 28, 2007)

those pics from the guess ad are gorgeous!


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 28, 2007)

I dont like her at all, but I personally do not think she is ugly. But yeah, she had a lot of changes in the past. Her eyes are brown, her hair is brown, and her nose looks totally different than it does now. I have seen a lot of pictures of her as a kid and she looks totally different.


----------



## Ricci (Feb 28, 2007)

I seen her younger pics too she was so beautiful

Originally Posted by *dixiewolf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont like her at all, but I personally do not think she is ugly. But yeah, she had a lot of changes in the past. Her eyes are brown, her hair is brown, and her nose looks totally different than it does now. I have seen a lot of pictures of her as a kid and she looks totally different.


----------



## dixiewolf (Feb 28, 2007)

WEDNESDAY FEBRUARY 28, 2007 03:40 PM EST

By Ken Lee and Stephen M. Silverman

people.com

Paris Hilton may face a maximum sentence of 90 days in jail if it's found she violated probation Tuesday for driving with a suspended license.

"She's potentially in violation of probation; we are taking steps to verify this," L.A. city attorney spokesman Frank Mateljan tells PEOPLE.

Hilton, 26, was stopped at around 11 p.m. Tuesday on Sunset Blvd. for speeding and driving without her headlights on, according to L.A. sheriff spokesman Deputy Oscar Butao.

After pulling over her 2007 Bentley Continental GTC convertible, deputies found she was driving with a suspended license and cited her with the misdemeanor violation.

She was on her way home from buying DVDs at the Virgin Megastore in West Hollywood, her rep, Elliot Mintz, told the Associated Press. Mintz said she wasn't aware that her headlights weren't on because she had just left a brightly lit parking structure.

"When she called me, she asked if her license was suspended," Mintz said. "If that's the case, she and I are unaware of it."

After the incident Hilton was picked up by a friend and her car was towed away.

"Ms. Hilton cannot and should not be driving at this time," Butao tells PEOPLE. "She can only be a passenger" until the license matter is resolved. She was not ticketed for speeding.

Her license was suspended on Nov. 30 for excessive blood-alcohol levels following her DUI arrest in September. (She pleaded guilty on Jan. 22 to a lesser charge of alcohol-related reckless driving and was placed on 36 months probation.)

According to the California DMV, she is not eligible to regain her license until she shows proof of financial responsibility on March 31 and completes the other requirements ordered by the court.

Hilton's lawyer, Howard Weitzman, was not immediately available for comment.

Butao says Hilton was cooperative during this latest traffic stop, and that her car will be automatically impounded for one month.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Feb 28, 2007)

some reason I find this mighty funny, at least SO FAR she is being treated like a normal citizen not a celebrity LOL


----------



## natalierb (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah right, she'll get off easy. Celebrities never end up going to jail.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 28, 2007)

So she didn't know her license was suspended



She should probably hire an assistant to keep track of that too


----------



## luxotika (Feb 28, 2007)

Yeah right, she would know whether or not her license was suspended. People like her shouldn't be driving on our streets.


----------



## han (Feb 28, 2007)

thank god for good attorneys..lol


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 28, 2007)

I think the hair looks okay, but thats about it.


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 1, 2007)

I love the lip color she has on!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 1, 2007)

she's not going to jail, she's just gonna get away with it cause mom and dad have tons of money.

she's just gonna go and party insted.


----------



## Saje (Mar 1, 2007)

I have a love hate relationship with her... I sometimes love how she looks and she cracks me up but I hate it that shes famous for doing nothing.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

What a moron



. You would think she had enough money to have someone drive her to pick up DVDs. I hope she goes to jail for 90 days. she needs to be taught that just because you have lots of money, you still have to follow the letter of the law.

But thats just my opinion. It might have something to do with the fact that I can't stand her.


----------



## Jessica (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a love hate relationship with her... I sometimes love how she looks and she cracks me up but I hate it that shes famous for doing nothing. You just wote exactly how I feel!!!!! Love how she some times looks (not all the time). I can't stand that she's famous for being a "socialite". Please!


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 1, 2007)

Yeah she probably wont go jail, but who doesnt know they take you license when you get a DUI? Oh Paris, what will we do with you?


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

I absolutely adore Nicole but i really wish she could've been as well dressed and glamorous in the first season as she is now because a lot of people are seeing her now and probably thinking that the only way they can look absolutely gorgeous and stylish is by being dangerously underweight, shes become like "thinspiration" now.

I think Nicole was always gorgeous, she just didn't dress to flatter her figure in earlier seasons of the show.


----------



## FeverDream (Mar 1, 2007)

It looks like she has concealer smeared on her nose and circles of bronzer on her chest. Wierd. Most of the time I think she looks really good though, at least she has a slammin body.


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 1, 2007)

I have no idea why anybody would find her remotely attractive.

I don't like her personality. I don't like her fashion sense.

She has more money than brains - that she never worked for.

I think she is a terrible role model - I am glad I do not have a daughter that might imitate her.

Other people are entitled their opinions, these are mine.


----------



## tann (Mar 1, 2007)

They're friends again.. Yea!!


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 1, 2007)

she is one odd looking person.


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 1, 2007)

I hate to disagree with people on here but i don't think she's either pretty or gorgeous.

She's quite unattractive really.

Noone would find her pretty without a tan and with more weight on her.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 1, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no idea why anybody would find her remotely attractive.I don't like her personality. I don't like her fashion sense.

She has more money than brains - that she never worked for.

I think she is a terrible role model - I am glad I do not have a daughter that might imitate her.

Other people are entitled their opinions, these are mine.

I agree.


----------



## Momo (Mar 1, 2007)

Wasn't that after her fight with her boyfriend or something? IDK much about her but I saw something about that on tv before


----------



## monniej (Mar 1, 2007)

this original post is from 2005!


----------



## ivette (Mar 1, 2007)

she looks a little stoned


----------



## Ricci (Mar 1, 2007)

I still cant believe no one likes her dresses!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Mar 2, 2007)

honeslty, appart from the freak chest and uneven makeup on her nose, I would think she loooked pretty good. Maybe loosing the fake lashes would add to her wow factor. I still dont like her attitude towards life/people and her personality


----------



## Marisol (Mar 2, 2007)

The _Associated Press_ has decided to go cold turkey with one of its major addictions: stories about* Paris Hilton*. In the year 2006, the hotel heirhead appeared on the wire an average of twice a week.

*Jesse Washington*, the wire service's entertainment editor, recently sent a memo to staffers that said, with the exception of major events, the _AP_ would not run any mention of Paris on the wire.

In an interview with the _New York Observer_, Jesse said, "There was a surprising amount of hand-wringing. A lot of people in the newsroom were saying this was tampering with the news." Jesse added that one editor's response was: "This is a great idea -- can we add North Korea?"

Despite a few slips where her name managed to find its way into a coulpe of stories, the _AP_ was largely successful in the experiment.


----------



## KatJ (Mar 2, 2007)

THANK GOODNESS. I'm sorry, but i dont need to know every time the chick steps out of her house.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 2, 2007)

I thought this happened with AP a long time ago?!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 2, 2007)

Wow


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 2, 2007)

Haha, GREAT idea!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Mar 2, 2007)

I dont like her but i think she is pretty well except her nose. And if that stuff on her nose was a bit whiter i would have thought she needs a boost before she went to the party


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 2, 2007)

yeah, about time they start reporting on the real news, lol


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Mar 2, 2007)

I just think its funny that while they're reporting news on Iraq on a channel like CNN for instance and at the bottom scrolling by you see something about Paris, is she really *that* important?


----------



## Retro-Violet (Mar 2, 2007)

oh my god, more reasons to love the AP.


----------



## natalierb (Mar 2, 2007)

Yay! It's about time.


----------



## michal_cohen (Mar 2, 2007)

haha


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have no idea why anybody would find her remotely attractive.I don't like her personality. I don't like her fashion sense.

She has more money than brains - that she never worked for.

I think she is a terrible role model - I am glad I do not have a daughter that might imitate her.

Other people are entitled their opinions, these are mine.

Ditto on that right there.

She most definitely is a terrible role model, and I'm not really fond of her "personality" either. She's superficial, shallow, and incredibly stupid.

(I bet you that when a breeze blows, people can hear a whistling sound when she's around because there's no solid matter in that thick cranium of hers.)

As far as her fashion choices go, I think they tread a thin line between "just okay" and "DOWNRIGHT TACKY"!

I feel sorry for the people that try to imitate her, and all I can do is shake my head in shame...


----------



## StrangerNMist (Mar 4, 2007)

I agree, it's about time someone started ignoring her ignorance!


----------



## Nox (Mar 5, 2007)

You know, I might start again to have a bit of respect for AP. Right on!


----------



## Kathy (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah, she's pretty annoying. She is famous for being rich and doing absolutely nothing.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Mar 5, 2007)

There is too much of interest in her personal life for this to last long.


----------



## han (Mar 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *jdepp_84* /img/forum/go_quote.gif There is too much of interest in her personal life for this to last long.


----------



## aisha087 (Mar 10, 2007)

poor thing needs help from EVERYONE on makeup talk! lol


----------



## earthtonez (Mar 10, 2007)

Wow she was having a bad day. Most of the time she looks cute.


----------



## Gvieve (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol. she is gorgeous no one has perfect features that doesnt make them ugly.. just unique I'm with you. Looks beautiful to me, just partying and not touched up.


----------



## MissMissy (Mar 10, 2007)

When does she not look like hell!She tries to hard to be sexy and fails miserably


----------



## daer0n (Mar 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissMissy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When does she not look like hell!She tries to hard to be sexy and fails miserably LOL!!


----------



## Leony (Mar 11, 2007)

LMAOoo


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2007)

i have been scratching my head trying to figure out if she got a boob job cause if she didnt that's the best pushup bra money can buy.... what do you think.


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 29, 2007)

in the past they've said that she uses those breast cutlet things to stuff her bras.

but I have no idea, lol!


----------



## Sonia_K (Mar 29, 2007)

They look like implants to me. Iv'e never seen a bra work that well.


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 29, 2007)

Damn, if thats a pushup bra someone better tell me where I can buy one!!!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2007)

even if that was a push up bra, they are waaaay too big, there is no way that stuffing her bras would make her boobs look like that!

these are implants i think


----------



## usersassychick0 (Mar 29, 2007)

hmmm, do you know how old the picture is????


----------



## han (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *usersassychick0* /img/forum/go_quote.gif hmmm, do you know how old the picture is???? no i dont know when the pic was taken, but all the pics of her recently that are out there have the same cleavage and the videos on x17.com and i notice on the videos she is almost always checking out her new rack




and the reason im curious is she once said that she didnt want implants cause all her friends that got them look weird... so it kinda left me


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Mar 29, 2007)

ok seriously, if she had a breast job, dont you guys think we would have known the day, the place , the doctor and even the time!!! LOL!!! c'mon tabloids are all over this girl like flies on shit, im suprised we dont know when she goes to the bathroom!! LOL!!! my cousin is a b cup and she uses those water filled bra thingys and pushes her little boobie together when she goes out and they look just like paris's in this pic.


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2007)

wonderbra


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Mar 29, 2007)

if she got a boob job it would be on every magazine!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif no i dont know when the pic was taken, but all the pics of her recently that are out there have the same cleavage and the videos on x17.com and i notice on the videos she is almost always checking out her new rack



and the reason im curious is she once said that she didnt want implants cause all her friends that got them look weird... so it kinda left me



I've seen her boobs looking super big a lot lately. Either she got a killer bra in one of every color, or she got implants. I'm leaning toward implants.



lol.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok seriously, if she had a breast job, dont you guys think we would have known the day, the place , the doctor and even the time!!! LOL!!! c'mon tabloids are all over this girl like flies on shit, im suprised we dont know when she goes to the bathroom!! LOL!!! my cousin is a b cup and she uses those water filled bra thingys and pushes her little boobie together when she goes out and they look just like paris's in this pic. Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wonderbra Originally Posted by *Blondeplaymate* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if she got a boob job it would be on every magazine! Ditto! My friend use to be in pagents, and she could push her little A-cups up to D-cups using two sets of those bra inserts/cutlets... Wonderbras and VS can do wonders too!


----------



## Aprill (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ditto! My friend use to be in pagents, and she could push her little A-cups up to D-cups using two sets of those bra inserts/cutlets... Wonderbras and VS can do wonders too! I agree, I have a bra that makes my c-cup breasts a DD.


----------



## Kimmi201 (Mar 29, 2007)

i say the cutlets


----------



## WhitneyF (Mar 29, 2007)

I say cutlets and one awesome bra.

She's always out on the town, wouldn't there have been some down time for her to recover if she had gotten implants? I don't think she would be partying it up every night after just having major surgery.


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 29, 2007)

i think it's just a really good bra too.. or maybe she's put on a tiny bit of weight and it went to her breasts.


----------



## luxotika (Mar 29, 2007)

I don't see why people think big boobs are fantastic. I have big boobs and all they do is get in the way!


----------



## mac-whore (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see why people think big boobs are fantastic. I have big boobs and all they do is get in the way! i have DD's and they're annoying! lol.. i'd trade with paris anyday.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ok seriously, if she had a breast job, dont you guys think we would have known the day, the place , the doctor and even the time!!! LOL!!! c'mon tabloids are all over this girl like flies on shit, im suprised we dont know when she goes to the bathroom!! LOL!!! my cousin is a b cup and she uses those water filled bra thingys and pushes her little boobie together when she goes out and they look just like paris's in this pic. I agree with you on this one. They look like they could be fake and if she did get a boob job, we'd know.


----------



## dixiewolf (Mar 29, 2007)

This morning I saw this on a website, saying she did, but who knows

Good Plastic Surgery


----------



## Princess6828 (Mar 29, 2007)

There's definitely bras combined with "cutlets" that can do that. I'm pretty sure she does not have implants.


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 29, 2007)

Hmm maybe it is true then.


----------



## daer0n (Mar 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see why people think big boobs are fantastic. I have big boobs and all they do is get in the way! I soooooooo agree with you !i miss my tiny boobs T_T


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

Photoshop?


----------



## Colorlicious (Mar 30, 2007)

well who knows, this one is a mind boggler lol


----------



## Aprill (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't see why people think big boobs are fantastic. I have big boobs and all they do is get in the way! and hurt my darn back


----------



## Marisol (Mar 30, 2007)

Paris Hilton has been found in violation of the terms of her probation and faces a maximum sentence of 90 days in jail, the Los Angeles City Attorney's Office announced Thursday.

Hilton, 26, was spotted Feb. 27 speeding down Sunset Boulevard around 11 p.m. without her headlights on, says L.A. Sheriff's spokesman Oscar Butao.

After pulling over her 2007 Bentley Continental GTC Convertible, officers found Hilton was driving with a suspended license â€“ the result of her DUI arrest last September.

In that case, she pleaded no contest to a lesser charge of alcohol-related reckless driving on Jan. 22, and was placed on 36 months probation.

Hilton's rep and attorney were not immediately available for comment.

Previously, Hilton's spokesman Elliot Mintz told the Associated Press that she was unaware that her license had been suspended.

"When Paris called me (after she was pulled over on Feb. 27), she asked if her license was suspended," Mintz said. "If that's the case, she and I are unaware of it."

But Nick Velasquez, spokesman for the City Attorney's Office, said Thursday: "We have sufficient evidence to prove that Hilton had knowledge of the suspension, and yet continued to drive."

A hearing was set for April 17.

****************




That's hot!


----------



## Jessica (Mar 30, 2007)

Can you picture her in jail????? LMAO. Seriously though I don't think it's likely. I'm sure she has the best lawyers money can buy.


----------



## anjanasadil (Mar 30, 2007)

i think its definetely a bra and cutlets. i'm a B and i have a wonderbra. let me tell you, it does some wonderFULL things to make my B's look like D's!!


----------



## tinktink22 (Mar 30, 2007)

i cant tell cuz her shirt is black but i dont think she got implants. it be waaaay to obvious on her


----------



## Maysie (Apr 10, 2007)

It looks like self tanner or bronzing lotion gone bad on her chest...


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 10, 2007)

i heard those marks are from the alternative therapy she's doing. It's called 'cupping.' I dunno if any of you have heard of it, so just a recap, it's like placing suction cups on your skin to (... help your blood circulate, stop energy disruptions, I have NO CLUE!) anyway. It's an alternative medicine, and it leaves those circular marks on your skin.

She's still a skanky ho-bag





I'm always surprised how her outer shell can be as pretty as it is, when the inside is so UNATTRACTIVE. How does that work?


----------



## daer0n (Apr 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i heard those marks are from the alternative therapy she's doing. It's called 'cupping.' I dunno if any of you have heard of it, so just a recap, it's like placing suction cups on your skin to (... help your blood circulate, stop energy disruptions, I have NO CLUE!) anyway. It's an alternative medicine, and it leaves those circular marks on your skin.
She's still a skanky ho-bag





I'm always surprised how her outer shell can be as pretty as it is, when the inside is so UNATTRACTIVE. How does that work?

Agree -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />psh, some girls are beautiful on the outside, but crap on the inside, which is Paris hilton's case


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 10, 2007)

Hey I have a lazy eye myself! That is why I do not do FOTD


----------



## han (Apr 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *AngelaGM* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hey I have a lazy eye myself! That is why I do not do FOTD isnt it ironic how people make fun of others and there flaws like they have none there self..lol so what if paris has a lazy eye or a diffrent looking nose or if she is thiner than you( should she feel bad or guilty about it) dont get me started... 
im sure you look beautiful and dont let one small flaw and others shallowness make you feel any diffrent im sure if they took off the makeup and clothes there would be flaws too.


----------



## spazbaby (Apr 10, 2007)

Her nose is awful and her eyes always look so droopy. I guess it's from drugs &amp; alcohol.


----------



## Saja (Apr 10, 2007)

I dont think shes ugly....I dont think she is gorgeous either. There are plenty of uglier, and prettier people out there. I dont think shes anything spectacular, but I dont think she should be banished to living under a bridge hahaha. The personality on the other hand, Im not fond of. Maybe thats not her real self, but the self she presents to the public is not somthing I am impressed by.


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 11, 2007)

Well, other than the bad makeup in weird places, she looks ok to me.


----------



## peruvianprinces (Apr 11, 2007)

if ppl took pictures of me 24/ 7 i bet i'll end up looking like hell 80% of the time *blushes *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

but i love the sparkly hairthing


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 12, 2007)

I have never found her to be attrative. I have never understood all the hype that surrounds her. I find her to be ugly, inside and out. I really don't like her.


----------



## yourleoqueen (Apr 15, 2007)

When does Paris Hilton not look like hell? She needs to put on some drawls and put down the booze.


----------



## Jessica81 (Apr 15, 2007)

I think she is normal -- I mean as far as looks go, she's not beautiful, she's not ugly - she's just average. We all have bad days - thankfully we are not being followed around by cameras to capture those ugly moments. ---- Oh and haven't you always wondered how beautiful you would look in an advertisement? The right lighting, make-up and photoshop and anyone can look perfect. =)


----------



## niksaki (Apr 17, 2007)

I think paris would be gorgeous if she looked a little less....fake? you know all themakeup, soooooo blonde hair and the barbie doll clothes not to mention her stinky attitude. oops that would leave nothing of her wouldnt it? lol i think her sis is a gorgeous lady paris should take a leaf outta her book.


----------



## Saje (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *niksaki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think paris would be gorgeous if she looked a little less....fake? you know all themakeup, soooooo blonde hair and the barbie doll clothes not to mention her stinky attitude. oops that would leave nothing of her wouldnt it? lol i think her sis is a gorgeous lady paris should take a leaf outta her book. Nikki Hilton is amazing! She is actually doing something with her life besides partying. She has balance. 
Her name rocks too!


----------



## mac-whore (Apr 17, 2007)

honestly, that looks like photoshop to me. looks like someone dragged the image out. i've seen those pics circulating on the net before so, lord knows who did it.. but if i had to bed i'd say those are photoshopped.


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

Some were wondering if she got breast implants, i found these photos on HollywoodTuna.com and, i am wondering, the guy says there that it is a bra? Can a bra really make your breasts look like that?? if so, i want one!!

_________________________



 


Okay, _*Paris Hilton*_ needs to embrace her *boob* envy and get fake *breasts* already. This is my reasoning: As much as I hate her, I get turned on every time she wears that _*miracle bra*_ â€¦ and it makes me forget all that is horribly wrong with her! 
But then she goes back to being flat chested and she morphs back into that spoiled, useless rich kid that no one likes. So *Paris*, itâ€™s your call. You want *Tuna* love or not? If so, you know what to do! I know youâ€™re smarter than what people give you credit for. 


 

 

 



SOURCE:Hollywoodtuna


----------



## Aprill (Apr 17, 2007)

that is a wonderbra


----------



## Jessica (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif that is a wonderbra If thats a wonderbra....I need one ASAP


----------



## angellove (Apr 17, 2007)

looks like a wonderbra to me too


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 17, 2007)

lol they look extra pushed, lol


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 17, 2007)

I saw on some show this women that had like one boob. She got breast implants and when they healed they kinda fused together. I kinda though it was funny. lol


----------



## daer0n (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I saw on some show this women that had like one boob. She got breast implants and when they healed they kinda fused together. I kinda though it was funny. lol



ROFL!!! fused together omg, that's odd! and funny


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 17, 2007)

It's probably a wonderbra AND cutlets. lol. I've seen pics of her back to her normal size recently, so apparently they're right...she didn't get a boob job.


----------



## ivette (Apr 17, 2007)

her breasts look unnatural to me


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's probably a wonderbra AND cutlets. lol. I've seen pics of her back to her normal size recently, so apparently they're right...she didn't get a boob job. yeah I read that she uses cutlets in the past, so that's what she probably did in addition to her wonderbra. anyhoos, I need that wonderbra, lol!


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 17, 2007)

YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND!!!

btw- all the club gogo dancers that i know who don't get the sili-boobies use this trick:

cutlets first (the nubra sili's), then a demi padded bra- one cup too small, and then another padded bra on top. so yes- three paddings worth of bra...

BUT if you don't want the double bra, then you go with the nubra, and the Frederick's Hollywood Extreme bra- NOT the wonderbra. they pretty much all swear by it.

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's probably a wonderbra AND cutlets. lol. I've seen pics of her back to her normal size recently, so apparently they're right...she didn't get a boob job.


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2007)

i think she had breast implants and this summer when she is in a bikini we will know forsure


----------



## bluebird26 (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ROFL!!! fused together omg, that's odd! and funny



Ahahahaha! that's exactly how I think when I see girls with small boobs but with very cheeky cleaveages, it's like their boobs get fused together. It's soooo obvious they want cleaveage so bad!


----------



## tadzio79 (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND!!!btw- all the club gogo dancers that i know who don't get the sili-boobies use this trick:

cutlets first (the nubra sili's), then a demi padded bra- one cup too small, and then another padded bra on top. so yes- three paddings worth of bra...

BUT if you don't want the double bra, then you go with the nubra, and the Frederick's Hollywood Extreme bra- NOT the wonderbra. they pretty much all swear by it.

wow, that sounds like a lot of work for enhancement, lol!wouldn't you be suffocated?


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 17, 2007)

if that's what the job takes, then that's what it takes!


----------



## Min (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive had wonder bras &amp; they never did that &amp; my chest is way bigger than hers. Thats a boob job. A wonder bra cant perform miracles &amp; for her boobs to look like that by wearing one it would be a miracle.


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 17, 2007)

It's not a boob job. Pictures keep coming out going back and forth between her having those things, and being her normal self. I don't think she's having daily surgery lol. Just keep checking out thesuperficial.com. Somedays there's pictures of her with the big ones, some days she's back to normal. It's the talk of all the celebrity gossip sites.


----------



## charish (Apr 17, 2007)

well i have small breasts like paris, i have a couple of miracle bras and have had wonder bras in the past plus extra padding, my breast never looked like that. so i think hers are fake and if not, i'd love to know her secret.


----------



## dixiewolf (Apr 17, 2007)

I have seen pictures of her with big boobies, then weeks later they look normal. So I think it is a bra, not enhanments. I tried on a wonderbra before (I am small chested), and it did nothing. I said "it's a wonder I have boobs" lol. I really dont care though.


----------



## Saje (Apr 17, 2007)

They have the new wonderbra with the gel things on them. Those are the best. Paired with cutlets they will be more amazing.

I know the Fredricks bra too



I love Fredricks!


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 17, 2007)

I thought that breast implants were put in place in front of the muscle wall.

The plastic surgeon places them where a natural breast would be - several inches apart.

Implants are not able to be pressed together, the way natural breasts can be pressed together.

Implants pressed together create at least a one inch space between them.

Therefore, she does not have implants.

But she does have money - she can get anyone to construct the best bras possible to make her look like her breasts are larger.


----------



## han (Apr 17, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I thought that breast implants were put in place in front of the muscle wall.The plastic surgeon places them where a natural breast would be - several inches apart.

Implants are not able to be pressed together, the way natural breasts can be pressed together.

Implants pressed together create at least a one inch space between them.

Therefore, she does not have implants.

But she does have money - she can get anyone to construct the best bras possible to make her look like her breasts are larger.

i have to disagree. i have breast implants that were place behind the muscle wall. i can press them together, infact when i wear a bra they look just like paris in the pic, my boobs move and bounce, and the reason i think hers are fake is because of the fullness that she has on the top and sides and they look kinda hard


----------



## StereoXGirl (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif YOU TOTALLY READ MY MIND!!!btw- all the club gogo dancers that i know who don't get the sili-boobies use this trick:

cutlets first (the nubra sili's), then a demi padded bra- one cup too small, and then another padded bra on top. so yes- three paddings worth of bra...

BUT if you don't want the double bra, then you go with the nubra, and the Frederick's Hollywood Extreme bra- NOT the wonderbra. they pretty much all swear by it.

I'm going to have to try the Fredrick's Hollywood Extreme bra! lol.
I don't think I've ever been to Fredrick's! I usually just go to VS...


----------



## Dragonfly (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for enlightening me Han. I didn't realize implants could be pressed together. I have seen some celebrities that try to push their breasts together but there is always a gap. Plus, if the female is too thin, sometimes you can see the ridge of the implant, thru the skin.

I wonder if it makes a difference if the implants are silicon or saline?


----------



## han (Apr 18, 2007)

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Thanks for enlightening me Han. I didn't realize implants could be pressed together. I have seen some celebrities that try to push their breasts together but there is always a gap. Plus, if the female is too thin, sometimes you can see the ridge of the implant, thru the skin.I wonder if it makes a difference if the implants are silicon or saline?

i totally think theres a diffrence between silicon and saline, i have saline and wish i had silicon because they look and feel so much more natural but at the time i had it done silicon wasnt a option, i honestly dont know why with some boob jobs you can see ridges im asumeing maybe the implant is out side the muscel wall or they got them too big and i agree weight might even play a role, i know they can harden on you if you dont massage them well after surgery and scare tissue causes this too happen too..


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 18, 2007)

well i think there is a gap if the person is too thin. This thread is imformative. btw lol


----------



## charish (Apr 18, 2007)

i want to get some cutlets, where do you get them from?


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 18, 2007)

nordstroms, fredericks, Victoria's, jcpenney's... BUT the cheapest are at the asian accessory stores!


----------



## Min (Apr 19, 2007)

This may be a stupid question but Im asking anyways lol. If I were to get the cutlets would I wear them with a bra thats a cup larger than what I actually am or would I be smooshing them into my B cup? I guess maybe this should be in another forum but figured you guys were already talking about it in here sorry if its semi OT


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 19, 2007)

you want them in the same cup for that whole "boobs to your chin" look


----------



## Min (Apr 19, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif you want them in the same cup for that whole "boobs to your chin" look Nice! I wanna try them



thanks


----------



## niksaki (Apr 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's probably a wonderbra AND cutlets. lol. I've seen pics of her back to her normal size recently, so apparently they're right...she didn't get a boob job. i was thinking 'chicken fillets' and wonderbra too lol


----------



## Princess6828 (Apr 21, 2007)

I ordered the Nubra breast enhancers last night. I got the X-large, which are supposed to increase you 2-2 1/2 sizes. We'll see lol.


----------



## melyxo (Apr 21, 2007)

I hope they sell the bra she has on in AUS!


----------



## charish (Apr 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I ordered the Nubra breast enhancers last night. I got the X-large, which are supposed to increase you 2-2 1/2 sizes. We'll see lol. please let us know how they look.

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif nordstroms, fredericks, Victoria's, jcpenney's... BUT the cheapest are at the asian accessory stores! thanks.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Apr 22, 2007)

u can see her bra in the last pic .. the flash just pinch thru her top HAHA


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 22, 2007)

seriously.......who has their boobs hangin' out that much anyway??!!


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 22, 2007)

She's probably wearing a wonderbra with chicken cutlets.


----------



## Nox (May 5, 2007)

*Paris Hilton is sentenced to 45 days in jail*

By Andrew Blankstein and Francisco Vara-Orta, Times Staff Writers

4:56 PM PDT, May 4, 2007

Celebrity heiress Paris Hilton today was sentenced to 45 days in jail for violating her probation in a reckless-driving case.

A Los Angeles judge handed down the sentence after prosecutors contended in a two-hour hearing that Hilton had violated her probation when she was ticketed in late February for driving a blue Bentley Continental GTC on Sunset Boulevard with a suspended license. Hilton, who said her aides did not tell her she could not drive, and her attorneys argued that it was a mistake and that her action did not warrant a jail sentence.

But Superior Court Judge Michael T. Sauer rejected Hilton's plea, ordering her to report to Los Angeles County Jail on June 5. If she doesn't appear, the jail the sentence would rise to 90 days.

Hilton appeared stunned by the ruling and began to cry. Hilton's mother also began to show her displeasure visibly, shaking her head -- and had be warned by a court official to stop.

"I don't know what happened. I did what they said," Hilton said afterward.

Hilton's mother, Kathy, told the prosecutor after the judge's decision: "You're pathetic."

Hilton was serving 36 months of probation after pleading no contest to a charge of alcohol-related reckless driving related to her Sept. 7 arrest in Hollywood. She also had been fined $1,500.

The reality TV personality was apprehended in the September incident after two Los Angeles Police Department motorcycle officers saw her Mercedes-Benz SLR McLaren being driven erratically.

They pulled the car over near the intersection of Selma and Wilcox avenues and performed several field sobriety tests before handcuffing and arresting Hilton, authorities said.

So many celebrity photographers swarmed the September traffic stop that police had trouble doing their job. The surreal quality of the incident continued at the stationhouse, where reporters and photographers created such a ruckus that the watch commander warned that camera flashbulbs could cause accidents on the street.

Inside, police did what they do in most cases, administering a Breathalyzer test to Hilton, which showed that her blood-alcohol level was on the wrong side of California's legal limit of 0.08%.

Then, after the February incident, the city attorney's office had asked the Superior Court judge to jail Hilton for 45 days, saying she violated the terms of her probation for an alcohol-related reckless driving conviction. They also asked that she stay away from alcohol for 90 days, wear a monitoring device and have her license suspended for an additional four months.

This afternoon's hearing was held at an obscure traffic courthouse south of downtown L.A.

Hilton arrived at the courthouse about 15 minutes late in a Cadillac Escalade along with her mother, Kathy Hilton.

Conservatively dressed in a British jockey suit, with gray jacket and black pants, the hotel heiress appeared as stone-faced as during her modeling days in New York City during fashion week. But instead of gliding down the red carpet, Hilton made her way up the courthouse steps, roped off from throngs of reporters and photographers by yellow police tape.

Members of the media clamored at the courthouse door as Hilton, her mother and several assistants made it through security and prepared to take the elevator to the courtroom on the sixth floor. Only about a dozen spectators or Hilton fans were on hand.

Two teenage students from Santa Monica College said they were "morbidly intrigued" by Hilton's appearance.

Rachel Chavarria, 19, shot photos of Hilton on her cellphone camera. She said she was there to pay a speeding ticket and had to wait 10 minutes to get into the building. "If she goes to jail, which she should, she deserves it," Chavarria said. "She had the money and should have called a chauffeur or a taxi, and that shows how stupid she is. It's like she's one of those celebrities looking to get attention at any cost."

Her friend, Selene Sanchez, 19, was equally unimpressed with the media spectacle.

"What it seems people care about more now isn't God, the war or poverty. It's about if Lindsay's on drugs, if Britney's shaving her head or Paris is going to jail," Sanchez said. "It's just absolutely disturbing to see what we care about now."

Construction workers building a parking structure across the street from the courthouse yelled "Jail time!" to the group of more than two dozen TV crews who had gathered in front of the court before the 1:30 p.m. hearing.

Some people who had other business at the court were not happy about how the courthouse was handling Hilton's arrival.

"Upstairs, they are telling us how we should treat everyone equally with fairness and justice," said Rocco Jimenez, 21, a juror on another case. "Now, here they are shutting down one whole entrance for one person. It's ridiculous. This is the way we do the justice system in L.A. There's no place like it."

_[email protected]_

francisco.[email protected]


----------



## speerrituall1 (May 5, 2007)

It's about time!


----------



## Min (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's about time! I agree 100%


----------



## brewgrl (May 5, 2007)

hahaha!!! i am so glad the little miss hilton has to go what everyone else goes through... well, soon nicky ritchie will be joining her too with her little dui and driving backwards on the frewway stints.

maybe they can get some advice from lil kim.


----------



## dcole710 (May 5, 2007)

forgive me for not crying for poor paris. that is so lame that she tried to blame it on her assistants. I guess they drank the alcohol for her and drove the car and got the tickets.


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

Wow....didnt think it would happen. I wanted it to because i feel she thinks because shes rich she can get away with anything. She should've just called for a ride. She was going to blockbuster i think they said when she violated her probation. What a twit!!!! In a small...small way i kinda feel bad for her though. The gaurds and prisoners are probably gonna be soooo hard on her. Oh well!!!


----------



## Aprill (May 5, 2007)

props to the justice system!!!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (May 5, 2007)

Good. She needs to learn her lesson.


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 5, 2007)

AWESOME! i am glad they are finally putting her in her place.


----------



## luxotika (May 5, 2007)

Awesome news, but I am sure she is going to appeal the sentence.


----------



## brewgrl (May 5, 2007)

i wonder if she'll upgrade to that 5-star jail room at 85/day, hehehe

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...highlight=jail


----------



## CandyApple (May 5, 2007)

It's great to see that the justice system is not catering to bratty celebs!! She deserves the jail time for the crime she committed!


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome news, but I am sure she is going to appeal the sentence. Thats what i was wondering...hmmm


----------



## han (May 5, 2007)

omg!! well as much as i like paris, i dislike drunkdrivers and belive they should be taught not to put others in danger.. as far as an appeal on violateing your probation i dont think so.. it isnt happeing


----------



## Aprill (May 5, 2007)

their is no appeal for probation violation


----------



## blueangel1023 (May 5, 2007)

finally, a judge with a backbone...it's about time karma bites her back in the butt. She thinks just cuz she's got money, that she could get away scott free...well mommy an daddy's money isn't gonna get u out of it this time around.


----------



## MindySue (May 5, 2007)

somehow i cant actually get it in my head that shes going to jail. i wont fully believe it until i see pictures. haha


----------



## fickledpink (May 5, 2007)

Good!!


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 5, 2007)

I really wonder how much time she will actually serve. LA County jails are so over crowded that some inmate are let out early. Remember Michelle Rodriguez? She only served a few hours of her 60 day sentence. See the link: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/13055554/


----------



## Dragonfly (May 5, 2007)

I thought she was going to get off simply because she can hire the best lawyers.

But why did an 'aide' have to inform her of what she is/isn't allowed to do?

I heard a quote that is something like this: "nothing bad ever happens to her, only those around her." Not sure if this is 100% accurate but now she will have to be accountable for her actions and take a few lumps.


----------



## Saje (May 5, 2007)

I'm just happy that she got treated like how any other person who did it would have been treated - lets hope it stays that way and she doesnt find some loop hole or pull a short served time or whatever.


----------



## xEdenx (May 5, 2007)

somehow i can actually see her being sent to jail..for real..


----------



## emily_3383 (May 5, 2007)

hmmm well i hope she does all 45 days but who knows. lol


----------



## Marisol (May 5, 2007)

Part of me doubts that she will serve anytime. She may get some community service like Naomi.


----------



## charish (May 5, 2007)

uh, hello. what does she mean she didn't know she couldn't drive. that's a big fat lie. if you're license is suspended then you're not suppose to drive. she had the money to get someone to drive her around. well like the saying goes, you play you pay.


----------



## Nox (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Awesome news, but I am sure she is going to appeal the sentence. Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wonder if she'll upgrade to that 5-star jail room at 85/day, hehehe
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f15...highlight=jail

There will be none of that. If she doesn't show up on time to turn herself in early next month, they are automatically going to double the sentence to 90 days in prison. 
___________________________

*Paris Ordered to Serve 45 Days in Jail*

Posted May 4th 2007 7:16PM by TMZ Staff

Filed under: Celebrity Justice

http://www.tmz.com/category/celebrity-justice/

A Los Angeles County Superior Court judge has sentenced Paris Hilton to 45 days in L.A. County jail for violating her probation in a reckless driving case. Judge Michael T. Sauer handed down the harsh sentence, telling Paris she will not be allowed work release, furloughs, use of an alternative jail or electronic monitoring in lieu of jail. She must do the time!

An emotional Paris, with tears welling up in her eyes, told the judge moments before the decision "I'm sorry, I'm sorry." Witnesses inside the courtroom say that Paris' parents, Rick and Kathy Hilton, were both visibly upset as the sentence was handed down. Kathy, we're told, was especially distraught.

The judge called out her rep Elliot Mintz in court, describing his testimony as "completely worthless." He also told Paris that he did not believe that she was unaware of her license suspension, adding that she had paperwork in her car stating that her license was suspended.

Shortly after the punishment was handed out, defense attorney Howard Weitzman said he would appeal. "I'm shocked, I'm surprised and really disheartened in the system that I've worked in for close to 40 years," Weitzman said, adding that the sentence was "uncalled for, inappropriate and bordered on the ludicrous. I think she's singled out because of who she is."

Paris will serve her sentence at the Century Regional Detention Facility (CRDF). She will begin her sentence on June 5. If Hilton fails to report on the scheduled date, her sentence will be doubled.


----------



## pinksugar (May 5, 2007)

she is a foolish foolish girl and I think she deserves it to learn her lesson, but I still feel just a little bit sorry for her - I would feel sorry for anyone who woke up and realised they'd been a complete retard and that they really were going to jail.

Maybe she'll come out of this a better person, but I doubt it very much.


----------



## mmonroemaniac (May 5, 2007)

all i can say is HAHAHHAHAHAAA. have fun!


----------



## ivette (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good. She needs to learn her lesson.


----------



## CellyCell (May 5, 2007)

All I thought when I heard this was, it's about time.

I see all them paparazzi stuff on here and wonder 'how come she never gets in trouble'. She only gets a lot of slap-on-the-wrist warnings while others get finned a lot or put in jail.

At least the system is working, haha.

I really hope she serves it - let reality set in for her candy ass.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (May 5, 2007)

Even though I would really like to see her go to jail, I won't believe it until I see it.


----------



## kittenmittens (May 5, 2007)

it's about time that celebs are held accountable for their stupidity!


----------



## Jessica (May 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kittenmittens* /img/forum/go_quote.gif it's about time that celebs are held accountable for their stupidity! Amen to that!!!


----------



## brewgrl (May 5, 2007)

no one thought lil kim was going to jail... and their she went.


----------



## jenfer (May 5, 2007)

It's about time for her. I bet she thinks she can get away with anything.






I hope she would learn her lesson... but I doubt it.


----------



## SierraWren (May 5, 2007)

This sort of sentence slightly restores my hope for the eventual true fairness of our justice system--though we still have such a long way to go...


----------



## stashblaster (May 5, 2007)

She's so sorry but she shows up late for her court hearing. How disrespectful.


----------



## -KT- (May 6, 2007)

This really shows how lovely her mother is too, calling the prosecution pathetic. I guess they are all trash, except for maybe nicky.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 6, 2007)

lol! I just can't imagine Paris in jail...


----------



## Sirvinya (May 6, 2007)

All the people who are saying she's only going to jail because she's a celeb and doesn't deserve it, I think she's got away with it for as long as she has because she's a celeb. Most people would have already served time for all those offences.


----------



## han (May 6, 2007)

i dont wish jail on my worst enemy, and honestly jails are overcrowded with petty crimes and real criminals are let out early.. i do however think she should pay the consequences for breaking the law but jail is a lil harsh considering the fact that she didnt hurt no one..


----------



## Jessica (May 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i dont wish jail on my worst enemy, and honestly jails are overcrowded with petty crimes and real criminals are let out early.. i do however think she should pay the consequences for breaking the law but jail is a lil harsh considering the fact that she didnt hurt no one.. Han, usually everything you say I totaly agree with and usually you take the words right out of my mouth except on this topic. Yes i do agree that the jails are overcrowded but i think she is getting what she deserves. No she didnt hurt anyone but she is also not going to jail for the actual DUI. Paris is going to jail because she violated her probation. I think it was a total slap in the face to the judge and she has no respect for the law. She thinks (along with other celebreties) because she has money she can do what she wants. I am so sick that the rich think they are above the law. I dont think 45 days in jail is too harsh. She would be doing no jail time if she would've just stuck with the rules of the probation.

Originally Posted by *-KT-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This really shows how lovely her mother is too, calling the prosecution pathetic. I guess they are all trash, except for maybe nicky. If it were my mother, instead of calling the prosecution pathetic she would be slapping my a$$ right upside the head telling me I deserve it. She would tell me I should've followed the rules of the probation. Forget that....she wouyld've kicked the crap outta me if I got a DUI in the first place!!!


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 6, 2007)

finally some justice has come to the rich and so so so stupid!


----------



## tinktink22 (May 6, 2007)

this is what i felt like when i found out


----------



## han (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Han, usually everything you say I totaly agree with and usually you take the words right out of my mouth except on this topic. Yes i do agree that the jails are overcrowded but i think she is getting what she deserves. No she didnt hurt anyone but she is also not going to jail for the actual DUI. Paris is going to jail because she violated her probation. I think it was a total slap in the face to the judge and she has no respect for the law. She thinks (along with other celebreties) because she has money she can do what she wants. I am so sick that the rich think they are above the law. I dont think 45 days in jail is too harsh. She would be doing no jail time if she would've just stuck with the rules of the probation.

If it were my mother, instead of calling the prosecution pathetic she would be slapping my a$$ right upside the head telling me I deserve it. She would tell me I should've followed the rules of the probation. Forget that....she wouyld've kicked the crap outta me if I got a DUI in the first place!!!

lol.. i love ya jessyann and i respect your opinion and totally can understand why you feel the way you do, i wish i could say ITA with you on this one but i dont.. i have seen people who have violated there probations not one, two but three times in a row and the state will reinstate there probation the fourth time with house arrest for far worst offense than driveing on a suspended license. imo i think the state attorney is just trying to make an example out of her and gain brownie points, who knows maybe he didnt get laid the night befor.


----------



## Jessica (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol.. i love ya jessyann and i respect your opinion and totally can understand why you feel the way you do, i wish i could say ITA with you on this one but i dont.. i have seen people who have violated there probations not one, two but three times in a row and the state will reinstate there probation the fourth time with house arrest for far worst offense than driveing on a suspended license. imo i think the state attorney is just trying to make an example out of her and gain brownie points, who knows maybe he didnt get laid the night befor. LMAO....Love you more baby



. Hey it's ok if we dont agree with eachother on this one. S*** i dont agree with half the crap my husband says and i love him to death....lol


----------



## nshoren (May 7, 2007)

hmmm


----------



## tadzio79 (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif this is what i felt like when i found out 

























LMAO!!! hopefully she'll learn something out of the experience.


----------



## dixiewolf (May 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wish i could say ITA with you on this one but i dont.. i have seen people who have violated there probations not one, two but three times in a row and the state will reinstate there probation the fourth time with house arrest for far worst offense than driveing on a suspended license. I met this old guy who drove on a suspended license 18 times. I didnt know what to say, he just kept talking to me.


----------



## StrangerNMist (May 7, 2007)

THERE IS A GOD!!! *Happy Dance!!!*

I feel like celebrating!!!!!!!


----------



## StrangerNMist (May 8, 2007)

They wanna hit on her?

Puuuhhlleeeezzzeee!!!!

Paris Hilton is unfairly targeted by police - The Superficial - www.thesuperficial.com

Please excuse me while I pee myself while laughing like a cocaine-fueled hyena!


----------



## RachaelMarie (May 8, 2007)

She is such a crybaby! I wish she'd just go away. She keeps getting pulled over because she can't drive!


----------



## fickledpink (May 8, 2007)

Oh, puh-lease!


----------



## Colorlicious (May 8, 2007)

ohhh ok, that's why she goin to jail for bein so stupid ha!


----------



## luxotika (May 8, 2007)

It was HER responsiblity to know that she shouldn't have been driving, not her assistants' duty. I can't believe she fired him because she is a stupid dip-ass.


----------



## han (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StrangerNMist* /img/forum/go_quote.gif They wanna hit on her? 
Puuuhhlleeeezzzeee!!!!

Paris Hilton is unfairly targeted by police - The Superficial - www.thesuperficial.com

Please excuse me while I pee myself while laughing like a cocaine-fueled hyena!

lol.. isnt it kind of ironic how the people who clame to dislike her, are the ones that still give her attention posting threads, and websites ect... im still trying to figure that one out


----------



## emily_3383 (May 8, 2007)

I agree with you Han. lol


----------



## MindySue (May 8, 2007)

lol!! shes so full of herself..

i dont hate her but if i met her i probably would


----------



## Aprill (May 8, 2007)

Beauty Fades.....Dumb is Forever


----------



## farris2 (May 8, 2007)

do you think she will really serve any time?


----------



## Aprill (May 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif do you think she will really serve any time? I am not really sure anymore


----------



## Shanelle (May 9, 2007)

AHAHAHA!

If she ends up not having to go I will be so mad. She deserves it.


----------



## Andi (May 9, 2007)

I read this in an Austrian newspaper and the article said that the lesbians in that jail are already more than excited for her to show up. LMAO!


----------



## Nox (May 9, 2007)

Since I merely posted the article(s), I will now give an opinion:

While I can understand how horrible Paris must be feeling about, an intervention needed to be made. In California, the laws have been getting stricter and stricter on people caught driving under the influence. It just so happens that those laws that she broke have those strict punishments attached to them, and they must be applied to her accordingly. There were no loopholes for her to use, as she was being filmed and photographed at every single vehicular violation. So much for courting the cameras... sometimes they catch not only the cute bits, but the ugly stuff too. You can't pick and choose.

I think she expected to be ordered on an extended probation and just pay a fine. But alas, she used up all those options. Also, she may have waived her rights to some of those plea bargaining tools if she agreed to lesser punishments on her previous offenses.

For your license to be taken away in California, that is a very serious thing, that means there was something that she clearly violated. That almost never happens, even if a person gets a DUI the first or second time. That should tell you right there that she committed _serious_ repeated offenses.

So for all those people out there who think she shouldn't go to jail, I recommend that you study up on California state law. Come up with a valid reason why she shouldn't go to jail, not just "They are singling her out because of her status". That is absolute baloney. If anything, they went very easy on her on her previous offenses and she should have just left it at that. There are thousands of individuals just like Paris who have gotten the same treatment. She is not the first one, nor will she be the last.

I do not believe for one second, that this *26 year old woman*, could not have know she was driving on a suspended license. If she doesn't understand how to be a law-abiding driver, then she shouldn't be granted the privilege of driving. I'm glad they caught her when they did, otherwise she may have gone on to hurt or kill people with that foolishness. You know there are countries with the death penalty for that kind of offense. For common people in her same position, they would have put him/her in jail and kept them in custody all through the trial and sentencing. She was allowed the luxury of opting of that situation. I really don't know what people are complaining about.

She never apologized to her fans for setting a bad example, nor released a public statement acknowledging her wrongdoings. She doesn't want the responsibilities of addressing her fans as a celebrity should, so now that she is getting the private citizen treatment she complains. I think when they take her into custody, cut the weave from her hair, remove her blue contacts, ect, she will be forced to look at herself in the mirror and reflect about life for awhile. Who knows, she might come out with a tiny bit of enlightenment... or maybe not.


----------



## chocobon (May 10, 2007)

She deserves it!


----------



## La_Mari (May 12, 2007)

She's hilarious. Maybe some of them hit on her, but I'm sure not all of them do.


----------



## krazykid90 (May 13, 2007)

Nox, that was an awesome post. Thank you very much for clarifying the laws in California and setting the record straight.


----------



## Marisol (May 15, 2007)

Paris Hilton's psychiatrist declared that the heiress is "distraught and traumatized" and "fears incarceration" after a judge sentenced her to 45 days in jail.

Dr. Charles Sophy gave those findings in a Los Angeles Superior Court document filed Monday in an ongoing $10 million slander and libel suit against Hilton by actress Zeta Graff.

Hilton is facing an order to testify in the civil trial beginning May 21, but the psychiatrist argues that "given (Hilton's) current psychological, and emotional state ... (she's) not capable of any meaningful participation in a trial."

Sophy says Hilton, 26, needs to recover from the outcome of the jail sentence. Hilton was given jail time for violating her probation for driving with a suspended license.

The documents, filed by Hilton's lawyers in the slander suit, show that Dr. Sophy has been treating Hilton for the past eight months, and had met with her several times since her probation violation hearing.

"She is emotionally distraught and traumatized as a consequence of the findings at the May 4 hearing, the jail sentence imposed upon her by the judge, and her fear of incarceration," Sophy wrote.

Graff has accused Hilton of fabricating lies against her which appeared in a July 2005 edition of the New York Post. Graff alleges that she was falsely described as stalking Hilton and her ex, Paris Latsis (whom Graff had dated).

Hilton's rep declined to comment on the psychiatric report.

************************

Wah! Wah! Wah!


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2007)

Please!!!!! Well i guess i would traumatized too if i had to spend even ONE night in jail...let alone 45


----------



## emily_3383 (May 15, 2007)

haha i know Jessy, i would be traumatized too.


----------



## Jessica (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha i know Jessy, i would be traumatized too. I would be crying for my mommy every night...lmao


----------



## luxotika (May 15, 2007)

I have a hard time feeling sorry for her. She knew she shouldn't have been driving, and then she blames other people for it. She should own up to her responsibilities.


----------



## Retro-Violet (May 15, 2007)

tramatizing was when i went into a store in a mall and i heard her cd.

that was tramatizing.


----------



## Aprill (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tramatizing was when i went into a store in a mall and i heard her cd.that was tramatizing.

hehehe


----------



## jdepp_84 (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *JessyAnn74* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would be crying for my mommy every night...lmao



LOL.



Me too!


----------



## WhitneyF (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tramatizing was when i went into a store in a mall and i heard her cd.that was tramatizing.

Lol...


----------



## stashblaster (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tramatizing was when i went into a store in a mall and i heard her cd.that was tramatizing.

hahahaha!!!


----------



## pinksugar (May 15, 2007)

lol. I do feel sorry for her though, just imagine what shower time would be like with PARIS HILTON


----------



## dlwt2003 (May 15, 2007)

oh poor thing, NOT~~~After her trial a few weeks ago she went shopping, shes just ticked she cant go shopping for a while LOL


----------



## rizzo (May 15, 2007)

This is her wake up call.... Poor thing she must believe in unicorns.


----------



## Nox (May 15, 2007)

I don't have one iota of sympathy towards Ms. Hilton, however, in her defense:

I don't think she ever understood the real meaning of true punishment as it looks to me she obviously didn't get enough of it (if any) growing up... just look how she turned out. Her parents did not correct her bad behavior as a juvenile, now the courts have to step in and admonish her criminal behavior as an adult, and that's never an easy pill to swallow no matter who you are.


----------



## ivette (May 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Retro-Violet* /img/forum/go_quote.gif tramatizing was when i went into a store in a mall and i heard her cd.that was tramatizing.


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 15, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I have a hard time feeling sympathy for someone who drives drunk and then drives on a suspended license. She's lucky she didn't kill anyone.


----------



## farris2 (May 16, 2007)

she will prob never change...but hey,maybe having her freedom taken from her will be the slap in the face so many would like to give her


----------



## empericalbeauty (May 16, 2007)

Boohooo how sad. pathetic. really.


----------



## BeneBaby (May 16, 2007)

People go to jail everyday for less than she's done. I don't feel bad for her. She needs to stop abusing her celebrity and face the repercussions of her actions.


----------



## laura112 (May 26, 2007)

That was a really brilliant post Nox I agree with you completely.

I think someone else stated before that 'its not as if she hurt anyone' but I think the whole point is that she could have hurt someone or even killed someone she's just lucky that she didn't.

I do feel a bit sorry for her though as she's going to have a much worse time in prison because she's a celebrity and I wouldn't wish some of the stuff she might have to go through on anyone.

But hey she can always come out and write a book about it.


----------



## pinksugar (May 26, 2007)

agreed, Hef





I dunno. I think that her experience will be much worse because she's a celebrity. She may even be attacked. At the same time, she deserves to be treated just like everyone else. I read somewhere that she probably wont stay in jail for more than a couple of days, or even a few hours so it wont be all that bad for her anyway.

Whatever happens, I hope that she learns something from this - like humility, for example


----------



## StrangerNMist (May 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Since I merely posted the article(s), I will now give an opinion:
While I can understand how horrible Paris must be feeling about, an intervention needed to be made. In California, the laws have been getting stricter and stricter on people caught driving under the influence. It just so happens that those laws that she broke have those strict punishments attached to them, and they must be applied to her accordingly. There were no loopholes for her to use, as she was being filmed and photographed at every single vehicular violation. So much for courting the cameras... sometimes they catch not only the cute bits, but the ugly stuff too. You can't pick and choose.

I think she expected to be ordered on an extended probation and just pay a fine. But alas, she used up all those options. Also, she may have waived her rights to some of those plea bargaining tools if she agreed to lesser punishments on her previous offenses.

For your license to be taken away in California, that is a very serious thing, that means there was something that she clearly violated. That almost never happens, even if a person gets a DUI the first or second time. That should tell you right there that she committed _serious_ repeated offenses.

So for all those people out there who think she shouldn't go to jail, I recommend that you study up on California state law. Come up with a valid reason why she shouldn't go to jail, not just "They are singling her out because of her status". That is absolute baloney. If anything, they went very easy on her on her previous offenses and she should have just left it at that. There are thousands of individuals just like Paris who have gotten the same treatment. She is not the first one, nor will she be the last.

I do not believe for one second, that this *26 year old woman*, could not have know she was driving on a suspended license. If she doesn't understand how to be a law-abiding driver, then she shouldn't be granted the privilege of driving. I'm glad they caught her when they did, otherwise she may have gone on to hurt or kill people with that foolishness. You know there are countries with the death penalty for that kind of offense. For common people in her same position, they would have put him/her in jail and kept them in custody all through the trial and sentencing. She was allowed the luxury of opting of that situation. I really don't know what people are complaining about.

She never apologized to her fans for setting a bad example, nor released a public statement acknowledging her wrongdoings. She doesn't want the responsibilities of addressing her fans as a celebrity should, so now that she is getting the private citizen treatment she complains. I think when they take her into custody, cut the weave from her hair, remove her blue contacts, ect, she will be forced to look at herself in the mirror and reflect about life for awhile. Who knows, she might come out with a tiny bit of enlightenment... or maybe not.

Very well said. Hit the nail right on the head.


----------



## han (May 28, 2007)

paris is going to jail for violateing her probation for driveing on a suspending license, not for another dui, and brandi who was driveing reckless(speeding is considered reckless driveing) hit and killed someone and she didnt get no charge???? i def know why the D.A didnt want the drama that goes with chargeing her


----------



## SewAmazing (May 31, 2007)

I am annoyed with hearing how this girl is scared to serve her 23 days in jail. Martha Stewart is 63 years old, and she went in and did what she had to do (6 months was it?). Anyway, a newspaper did an article with other celebrity jailbirds giving Paris advice on life in the slammer. Ice T said it best "As soon as she gets in there, she needs to punch someone right away, so they put her in protective custody/isolation until her time is up!" LOL, dang...


----------



## Nox (May 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *SewAmazing* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am annoyed with hearing how this girl is scared to serve her 23 days in jail. Martha Stewart is 63 years old, and she went in and did what she had to do (6 months was it?). Anyway, a newspaper did an article with other celebrity jailbirds giving Paris advice on life in the slammer. Ice T said it best "As soon as she gets in there, she needs to punch someone right away, so they put her in protective custody/isolation until her time is up!" LOL, dang... Hahaha!



Can you imagine her doing anything like that though, seriously! She wouldn't even get close to touching any of the inmates... if she did, they would probably snap her in half.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 1, 2007)

haha, I reckon she'd be all 'ugh, oh my god.. like TOUCH these people? I'd probably catch some disease! ew!'


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

From Hollywood to jail!

Yup, *Paris Hilton* surrendered to the L.A. County Sheriff on Sunday night, two days earlier than she legally had to.

The heiress went straight from the MTV Movie Awards to her parents' house at 10:30 PM.

Accompanied by mom *Kathy*, sister *Nicky* and her lawyer, Richard Hutton, Paris was then driven to the Men's Central Jail in downtown Los Angeles, where she officially surrendered.

Our pals at TMZ report that the Sheriff devised the plan of surrendering miles away from Lynwood, where Paris will be doing time, because the crush of paparazzi that had assembled at the jail created a potential safety hazard.

Paris was then driven to the jail in Lynwood where she is now serving her sentence.

Hilton's lawyer has released the following statement: "*I am ready to face the consequences of violating probation. During the past few weeks, I have had a lot of time to think and have come to realize I made some mistakes. This is an important point in my life and I need to take responsibility for my actions. In the future, I plan on taking more of an active role in the decisions I make. I want to thank my family, friends and fans for their continued support. Although I am scared, I am ready to begin my jail sentence.*"

Hilton is sentenced to 23 days in jail, but - in all likelihood - she probably won't have to serve that full sentence.

Source - PerezHilton.com


----------



## justdragmedown (Jun 4, 2007)

o man hopefully she;ll serve shes so werid


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 4, 2007)

Haha I thought Sarah Silverman was only joking when she said that last night about her going early! I wonder how long she'll actually end up serving.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 4, 2007)

Well i think it was funny that she went to the awards and then jail. I think it was kinda cool. lol I missed the mtv movie awards so im not sure what Sarah said.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well i think it was funny that she went to the awards and then jail. I think it was kinda cool. lol I missed the mtv movie awards so im not sure what Sarah said. Here you go!


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks for sharing the video.I love the look on paris hiltons face priceless.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 4, 2007)

oh boy haha.


----------



## Nox (Jun 4, 2007)

As much as I dislike Ms. Silverman's "comedy", I found the cracks to be quite amusing, until --

they showed P.H. sitting there in the crowd. That's when I felt somewhat sheepish for enjoying it (yes, I can admit that the look on her face was priceless).


----------



## Jessica (Jun 4, 2007)

omg Sarah Silverman was sooo freakin funny. I laughed at the Paris joke....hehehe too funny. Poor Paris...the crowd cheering when Sarah made mention of her going to jail.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 4, 2007)

LOL! That video was hilarious. Paris looks so pissed. Omg, that made my morning. And that announcement she made was written to her by her lawyer, I don't think she means it from the bottom of her heart.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 4, 2007)

OMG! I would've died if I was Paris! But I guess she held her cool...


----------



## Aprill (Jun 4, 2007)

haahahahah, the look on her face-priceless


----------



## Saje (Jun 4, 2007)

This morning on the Radio station they were taking bets on how long her actual jail time would be. No one here believes shes going to serve the whole sentence and most predict she will only serve 2 days or maybe 200hrs.

Also, they were talking about how she was given a white jumpsuit which means a psych ward/mental facility inmate. Which may have been done to justify the fact that she will have her own cell.


----------



## CandyApple (Jun 4, 2007)

I definitely, think Sarah Silverman took it too far with the insults aimed towards Paris Hilton, they were extremly mean and uncalled for and I feel really bad for Paris Hilton, imagine a whole audience cheering for you to go to jail!

But she remained very composed.


----------



## Sonia_K (Jun 4, 2007)

OMG..she looked so humiliated, I kindof felt sorry for her. I also think that was uncalled for.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I definitely, think Sarah Silverman took it too far with the insults aimed towards Paris Hilton, they were extremly mean and uncalled for and I feel really bad for Paris Hilton, imagine a whole audience cheering for you to go to jail!But she remained very composed.

I agree. I felt bad for Paris. 
But... I still laughed. So wrong...


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sarah is very vulgar. Im not a fan of hers at all so im surprised with anything she says.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 5, 2007)

Actually that was mean of her to bash Paris Im glad she held her cool


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't see the video, it's not available anymore... however I LOVE Sarah Silverman, I think she is just hilarious.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 5, 2007)

I can't see the video either and I'm so curious to see it now!!! LOL I recorded on my DVR the award show but I haven't watched it yet.... What did they say?


----------



## Ashley (Jun 7, 2007)

After five days!

Paris Hilton -- Free Woman - TMZ.com

Here's a better link: Paris Hilton out of jail - CNN.com

It's not really 5 days! She got credit for Sunday and Thursday.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not surprised to here it.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 7, 2007)

That's crap! I knew something like that was going to happen...


----------



## MissMudPie (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not surprised, still a little disappointed!


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2007)

haha, the journal of her stay in jail that she wanted to write will probably still be like 800 pages long, maybe even in several volumes!

she shouldn't have been let out. A non-famous person would have had to stick it out for the orginal 45 days or whatever. I'm disappointed.


----------



## han (Jun 7, 2007)

lol.. "thats hot"


----------



## luxotika (Jun 7, 2007)

Too bad. I was hoping they were going to execute her.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 7, 2007)

shocking.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 7, 2007)

tmz will release a police statement about why the released her ANY MINUTE!

from tmz:

UPDATE 10:16 -- LA County Sheriff's spokesman Steve Whitmore says that Paris Hilton has been fitted for an ankle bracelet and put under house arrest for the next 40 days, after authorities decided to release Paris from jail due to medical reasons. She got out of jail just after 2:00 AM.

Whitmore says he cannot release details about Paris' "medical issue" due to confidentiality, but said that medical officials "constantly examined" her while she was in jail.

Paris will be under house confinement in her West Hollywood home for 40 days. After the 40 days are up, Whitmore says she will have "fulfilled her debt to society."

Whitmore says he cannot release details about Paris' medical issue due to confidentiality.

ooh, maybe she didnt top up on valtrex and that THING has grown back down there, or shes faked depression to get out (she apparently had her shrink there yesterday)


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 7, 2007)

I was wondering what was taking so long to find an excuse and get her out


----------



## Aprill (Jun 7, 2007)

what a surprise.....


----------



## MindySue (Jun 7, 2007)

now i bet she learned HER lesson. *sarcasm*


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 7, 2007)

maybe she's got a highly contagious sexually transmitted disease?

it's called 'skankfaced ho-bagism' MAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pinkdaisylove (Jun 7, 2007)

Well I guess that is what you get for being a well known "celebrity". She can't handle the heat!


----------



## princess_20 (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not surprised...


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 7, 2007)

lol...maybe they fear that she'd massively spread her herpes disease to the people. what other diseases or medical conditions she has other than STD's and her lazy eyes?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 7, 2007)

"Medical reasons"..Like what? Withdrawals? Yeah..coke addiction is a *****.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Medical reasons"..Like what? Withdrawals? Yeah..coke addiction is a *****.



GOLD! you know what it probably is the real reason...


----------



## AprilRayne (Jun 7, 2007)

Oh geez! If I'm ever in jail, I'll just starve myself too and maybe they'll let me out! LOL


----------



## dcole710 (Jun 7, 2007)

that is a bunch of crap! well there goes celebrity justice for ya.


----------



## Nox (Jun 7, 2007)

Eh. It's up to Paris whether she wants to learn from this experience or not.

I actually thought that maybe she'll take it like a real woman after I read that she had given herself over cooperatively. Heck, I bet she didn't even flinch when they cavity searched her, we all know she's had it done millions of other times before...


----------



## Geek (Jun 7, 2007)

wtf


----------



## Lissa (Jun 7, 2007)

money buys FREEDOM!!!!! I think it is crap, anyone else would have had to do the time!!!! You know she isn't sick enough to stay out of the clubs until 5am but she is too sick to stay in jail????

Cavity search.....now that was funny....and so true!!!


----------



## ivette (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Too bad. I was hoping they were going to execute her. good one


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 7, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif maybe she's got a highly contagious sexually transmitted disease?
it's called 'skankfaced ho-bagism' MAHAHAHAHA














:add_weg brech:









:a dd_wegbrech:


----------



## Marisol (Jun 8, 2007)

Big surprise....


----------



## justclassy (Jun 8, 2007)

omg..that made me laugh out loud!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jun 8, 2007)

*Update*

Don't get too happy yet Paris!!! The Judge wants to see you.

Judge to Paris: Get Back Here! - TMZ.com


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Rachael Marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif *Update*
Don't get too happy yet Paris!!! The Judge wants to see you.

Judge to Paris: Get Back Here! - TMZ.com

Oh snap!!! This is getting good! lol.


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

I thought Paris was supposed to stay there for at least 45 days?

5 days is too short period for her


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 8, 2007)

the news in hk said it was only 3 days???


----------



## sara cassandra (Jun 8, 2007)

err... so which one was it?

the 5 days or the 3 days?

hihihi~~


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 8, 2007)

Medical reasons... yeah, cocaine!!


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 8, 2007)

technically, many people serve much less than 45 days for such an offence. many get let off early simply to 'free up' a prison.

but paris was v lucky to have her sentence chopped in half; 3 days is a simple mockery of the system.

i really hope she goes back in!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *sara cassandra* /img/forum/go_quote.gif err... so which one was it?the 5 days or the 3 days?

hihihi~~

It was 3 full days and 2 partial days.


----------



## han (Jun 8, 2007)

Dog and Beth to Paris Haters -- You're Full of It! - TMZ.com


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 8, 2007)

It's so stupid, because the media was always talking about how Paris isn't getting special treatment. But yet she gets realised after only five days, if that isn't special treatment than I don't know what is.


----------



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

Moments after Paris hugged her parents goodbye -- she was handcuffed and put in the back of a Sheriff's cruiser. The car was then swarmed by a *legion of aggressive paparazzi*, who gave chase as far as they could -- as it pulled away from the house.

Paris Hilton has arrived to Los Angeles County Superior Court, just under 30 minutes after officers handcuffed her and tossed her into the back of a Sheriff's cruiser. Hilton avoided the media frenzy, as Sheriff's used a private covered entrance to escort her into the courtroom.

Kathy and Rick Hilton have just entered the building as well.

TMZ has learned the reason Paris Hilton stayed at home while the lawyers and judge sat in court is because the Sheriff's Department refused to pick her up.

Law enforcement sources tell TMZ the Sheriff's position is that the judge does not have the power to order her to court. The Sheriffs believe they have sole jurisdiction to monitor and control Hilton while she is under house arrest.

The Sheriff's Department says they are the only ones authorized to take her anywhere. Thus, the standoff in court.

The issue may have been resolved, but that is why the hearing was delayed this morning.

TMZ.com


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

The Sheriff's department needs to enforce the ruling of the Judge IMHO. I don't think the Sheriff's department has any right to overrule the Judge and decide for themselves what her sentence should be.

This is



.

It is rather entertaining, though...lol.


----------



## Nox (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL, Shaundra... this is entertaining to say the least.

I am just kinda miffed that they didn't just get it right the first time. California's laws are alright, but having officials execute them is a b!tch of a whole n'other color. I am almost ready to say just *screw it*, let her pay back what it's taking in tax payer money and let 'er go.

The one thing I think is pretty sad is when Martha Stewart, a senior citizen, goes in to face her sentence quietly, with dignity, and surely had a host of other discomforts due simply to her age. And Miss Parasite here, cannot (or will not) do it. Maybe this publicity works to her advantage, she is pretty good at flipping it when it comes to squeezing out some advantage.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL, Shaundra... this is entertaining to say the least.
I am just kinda miffed that they didn't just get it right the first time. California's laws are alright, but having officials execute them is a b!tch of a whole n'other color. I am almost ready to say just *screw it*, let her pay back what it's taking in tax payer money and let 'er go.

The one thing I think is pretty sad is when Martha Stewart, a senior citizen, goes in to face her sentence quietly, with dignity, and surely had a host of other discomforts due simply to her age. And Miss Parasite here, cannot (or will not) do it. Maybe this publicity works to her advantage, she is pretty good at flipping it when it comes to squeezing out some advantage.

Yeah, at least Martha Stewart handled her sentence with grace. *sigh*
Oh, well...back to jail for Paris. The full original sentence, too!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2007)

lmao @ the title, haha funny, soooo, she's back in jail?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao @ the title, haha funny, soooo, she's back in jail? Yep! For the full 45 days...


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

Hilton is taken from the court crying and screaming, according to reports

Paris Hilton is headed back to jail. Hilton, 26, was taken from court screaming and crying after Judge Michael T. Sauer ordered her to return to jail to serve the remainder of her entire 45-day sentence, according to the Associated Press.

"It's not right!" she reportedly shouted, then called out to her mother in the audience: "Mom!"

According to FOX News, Hilton had entered the courtroom weeping and disheveled, her body shaking. Several times, she turned to her parents seated behind her in the courtroom and mouthed, "I love you."

Earlier in the day, a sheriff's car picked Hilton up at her home and took her to court for the hearing.

As a swarm of media watched, Hilton parted ways with her parents, Rick and Kathy Hilton, and her mother told reporters: "It is what it is and it's in God's hands now."

She added: "It's out of our hands. There's nothing we can do."

Asked how her daughter is faring, Kathy said earlier, "She's doing the best she can."

Paris Hilton was seen being handcuffed before getting into a police cruiser and was photographed crying in the backseat.

As the gates of the driveway opened, the scene was pandemonium, with the officers on their bullhorns and Hilton's fans screaming.

Friday's proceeding was granted by Judge Sauer after the Los Angeles City Attorney requested an emergency hearing to demand that the Sheriff's Department put Hilton back in jail.

City Attorney Rocky Delgadillo had accused the department of disobeying the judge's original sentencing orders, which explicitly forbade electronic monitoring.

Yet due to an undisclosed medical condition, Hilton was released from Century Regional Detention Facility in Lynwood, Calif., early Thursday and reassigned to home detention after serving just three days of her minimum 23-day sentence.

The heiress was fitted with an ankle bracelet and her original 45-day sentence was reinstated â€“ since she'd enjoy the confines of her Hollywood Hills home instead of a 12-by-8-foot cell â€“ with credit for five days served.

Hilton's reassignment sparked outrage across the nation; the L.A. Board of Supervisors alone received more than 500 angry calls, e-mails and faxes by Thursday afternoon. At least two of the supervisors demanded an investigation.

Sheriff Lee Baca, who ultimately approved Hilton's transfer, defended his decision, telling the _Los Angeles Times_ that "the minute I was informed by the doctors about her medical condition, I realized the system was not able to respond effectively to these problems."

He added that her three-day incarceration was more than what most people guilty of violating probation would receive.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2007)

haha, she fought the law and the law won, hahahah, I am shocked, I thought that rash was going to keep her out of jail


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 8, 2007)

Good, just cause he Daddy has money should not mean she should get special treatment.If that was just a regular person they would still be in jail.I think this whole medical condition is BS.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

Shes back in Jail

Crazy stuff


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jun 8, 2007)

Lets see how long she lasts this time.


----------



## estherika (Jun 8, 2007)

crying and screaming?? wow, I think up until now she lived in her own little imaginary world and suddenly she realized not everything is so sweet and as-you-wish, what a shock that must be. good thing the judge is not buying all of this!


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 8, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 8, 2007)

Its too bad she has to go, but jail is really not THAT bad


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

Batty, there is a thread on this already. Come on, thought you were some sort of computer girl!!!!! LOL!!! I've merged your thread with this one.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 8, 2007)

She'll be out in about 10 days if that.

Her handlers ,including her Mother ,are finding out that Paris is not above the Law. It would behoove Paris to humble herself and take her punishiment.

A lesson learned.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

isnt that thread about court calls?

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Batty, there is a thread on this already. Come on, thought you were some sort of computer girl!!!!! LOL!!! I'll merge it. Wut does my fabulous computer skills have to do with this?? Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Batty, there is a thread on this already. Come on, thought you were some sort of computer girl!!!!! LOL!!! I've merged your thread with this one.


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Battygurl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

isnt that thread about court calls? 


This thread is the Paris out of jail thread.





Quote:


Wut does my fabulous computer skills have to do with this?? 


Eeeeasy girl, I'm only pullin' your leg and hasslin' you


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

Ok but Tony shes back IN Jail now

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This thread is the Paris out of jail thread.
Eeeeasy girl, I'm only pullin' your leg and hasslin' you





Hehe LOL I know


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

lmao, look at the title now


----------



## Ricci (Jun 8, 2007)

Sweett now thats better lol Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lmao, look at the title now


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 8, 2007)

What do you think about Paris being put _back_ in jail? Do you think it's fair? Me, personally i don't give a hoot because she brought this whole sentence thing upon herself by driving drunk. But i believe that she was only following rules ordered by the court judge. Nice ways of switching up things huh?

The best thing for Paris to do is stop screaming and crying and just do her time. Take the responsibility. I know i wouldn't be all that comfortable in jail either, but at the end of the day i would just have to *SUCK IT UP! and get through it...* what do you think?


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 8, 2007)

I believe that Paris needs to be mature and face the reality of the crime she commited. She will serve out her sentence, celebrities do not deserve special treatment for breaking the law.

And Paris screaming and crying," Oh, it's not fair?" Is driving drunk fair? Grow up, Paris.


----------



## Manda (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm just sick of hearing about her, she's so dumb I can't believe that a person can actually be that dumb.


----------



## Saje (Jun 8, 2007)

I dont feel bad about her sentence. I just feel bad that she has to share this ordeal with the rest of the caring world.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 8, 2007)

i think all this whole situation has turned into quite the gongshow...


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

please use the thread here: https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f59...ead-57349.html


----------



## Saje (Jun 8, 2007)

Paris deserves her sentence. But it is not her fault that she was born into a family with money. I do not find that appalling.

What I find disturbing is that our society and judicial system allow money to talk. What good is the Hilton money if no one is tempted by it. I find it more appalling that the Sheriffs department allowed for this to happen - not that Paris has the money to let it happen.

This thread should be "The Official Our Judicial System Has Issues" thread. But I can dream...


----------



## Geek (Jun 8, 2007)

LOL!!!!!!!!! Yep, not above the law either









Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

But it is not her fault that she was born into a family with money.


----------



## Saje (Jun 8, 2007)

Thank god she's not. I would only hope that if they made someone like her above the law that people would take to the streets and camp out in front of the Sheriffs office and demand equal justice for all.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 8, 2007)

Because she pulled the shanannagins she now skrewed herself over and has to serve the full 45 days, Instead of the measly 23 days on "Good time". She wasn't to ill to stay out till 6 am partying and getting drunk and then driving but she is to ill to pay for her crime?? I really think the sheriff should be investigated for bribery or accepting favors. No way could he be that stupid to disregard a order that was published in the press and all major news outlets across America. The order specifically said no house arrest. This should tell you where the corruption is in the Judicial system. Both sheriff &amp; whichever docter examined her BOTH need there bank accounts to be checked out???????


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jun 8, 2007)

Ya do the crime, ya gotta do the time. No one is above the law! How dare she, a repeat offender.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 8, 2007)

MSNBC is interviewing Sheriff Lee Baca now. He is saying that Paris has a severe medical(mental) problems and the dept was not aware of it until late . she was becoming unstable and they released her to house arrest. what a crock.


----------



## luxotika (Jun 8, 2007)

What mental problems? I would be curious to know. It sure would explain a lot of things, but I highly doubt it is true.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 8, 2007)

There are plenty of criminals that are in jail that have mental disorders, AIDS, HIV, cancer, and a whole of array of other ailments, that dosent mean they get a "get out of jail free" card


----------



## Ricci (Jun 9, 2007)

severe anziety ,,that might be

and i belive it.. she may have a mental problem


----------



## Jessica (Jun 9, 2007)

LMAO....love the title of this thread....lmao!!!

She shouldve from the very begining just sucked it up and took her punishment. What she really shouldve done was apologize for driving drunk in the first place (even thought she's not in jail for that) and maybe she shouldve volunteered to work with MADD or something like that. Instead she acted like the spoiled immature child she is.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 9, 2007)

Hopefully her "medical condition" is ok for her 45 days!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 9, 2007)

I watched Entertainment Tonight. Paris' mom said, "It is in God's hands now" refering to Paris returning to jail.

In God's hands? Give me a break! The girl doesn't have a terminal illness!

She broke the law, ignored her probation and then expects her family money to buy her out of the mess she made.

She is only famous for being famous.

I wonder if she is enjoing this monster she has created?


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 9, 2007)

TMZ.COM Has an article talking abouit how she was real sick while she was in jail.

not able to eat or sleep and was pulling out her hair. She IS PLAYING CRAZY.

her antics caught up to her. She been talking to much smack all over LA about different people. Leading troubled young starlets down the path of distruction. that woman is only see chickens coming home to roost. After all Her t-shirt says "I'm Paris Hilton. I can do what ever I want"


----------



## ivette (Jun 9, 2007)

it sounds like that old adage:

"one hand doesn't know what the other hand is doing".


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 9, 2007)

Usually with other people, from what I've seen, they put them on suicide watch or in the hospital with an IV to maintain their fluids. But with the fluids I guess she'd worry she'd gain weight. Besides, the tubes are NOT hot.

Sorry, I'm just irritated that some people get special treatment even though they broke the law while others who broke the law the same way get slammed and some never drive again. She doesn't even see the seriousness of the crime she committed, she just sees "Darn, my publicist didn't tell me this! It's SO unfair!" Anyone else in her position would be called a "Loser drunk" but because it's Paris and she's part of this over-drinking, DUI and wreck-causing, coochie-showing young Hollywood that is ruining the class and glamour of what Hollywood USED to be, a lot of people say, "Oh, poor girl, what troubles she has." Maybe she does have troubles, but she has a lot more resources for help than a lot of others do, and she has the ability to start her life fresh, unlike "commoners". But she doesn't want to because she doesn't *have* to. I'm just glad justice has FINALLY prevailed!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 9, 2007)

LOS ANGELES, California (AP) -- Screaming and crying, Paris Hilton was escorted from a courtroom and ordered back to jail Friday after a judge, overruling the county sheriff, said she must serve out her entire 45-day sentence behind bars rather than in her Hollywood Hills home.

"It's not right!" shouted Hilton, who violated her probation in a reckless driving case. "Mom!" she called out to her mother in the audience.

Earlier Friday, the 26-year-old hotel heiress was handcuffed and taken from her home in a black-and-white police car, paparazzi sprinting in pursuit and helicopters broadcasting live from above. She entered the courtroom disheveled and weeping, hair askew, without makeup, wearing a fuzzy gray sweat shirt over slacks.

She cried throughout the hearing, dabbing her eyes, and her body shook constantly. Several times, she turned to her parents, seated behind her in the courtroom, and mouthed, "I love you."

Despite being ordered to serve the remainder of her original 45-day sentence, Hilton could still be released early. Inmates are given a day off their terms for every four days of good behavior, and her days in home detention counted as time served. (Timeline: The Hilton case)

Superior Court Judge Michael T. Sauer was calm but apparently irked by the decision by Sheriff Lee Baca -- who oversees the county jails -- to release Hilton three days into her sentence due to an unspecified "medical condition."

"I at no time condoned the actions of the sheriff and at no time told him I approved the actions," Sauer said. "At no time did I approve the defendant being released from custody to her home."

Hilton's release, and the decision to allow her to serve the time at home, angered some local and state authorities and civil rights leaders who said it could interpreted as affording the socialite favors not available to other, less famous, inmates. (Watch the details of Hilton's release Video)

Fans show up at hearing

Many of Hilton's several dozen supporters outside the courthouse appeared devastated.

"No! No! No!" screamed Jake Byrd as a court spokesman delivered the news to reporters outside court.

The hearing was requested by the city attorney's office, which had prosecuted Hilton and wanted Baca held in contempt for releasing Hilton despite Sauer's express order that she must serve her time in jail. The judge took no action on the contempt request.

A member of the county counsel's staff said Baca was willing to come to court with medical personnel. The judge did not take him up on the offer.

Assistant City Attorney Dan F. Jeffries said Hilton's incarceration was purely up to the judge. "Her release after only three days erodes confidence in the judicial system," he said.

Hilton's attorney, Richard Hutton, implored the judge to order a hearing in his chambers to hear testimony about Hilton's medical condition before making a decision. The judge did not respond to that suggestion.

Another of her attorneys, Steve Levine, said, "The sheriff has determined that because of her medical situation, [jail] is a dangerous place for her."

"The court's role here is to let the Sheriff's Department run the jail," he said.

The judge interrupted several times to say that he had received a call last Wednesday from an undersheriff informing him that Hilton had a medical condition and that he would submit papers to the judge to consider. He said the papers never arrived.

Every few minutes, the judge would interrupt proceedings, state the time on the clock, and note that the papers still had not arrived.

He also noted that he had heard that a private psychiatrist visited Hilton in jail, and he wondered if that person played a role in deciding her medical needs.

The last attorney to speak was another deputy city attorney, David Bozanich, who declared, "This is a simple case. There was a court. The Sheriff's Department chose to violate that order. There is no ambiguity."

How she wound up in court

Hilton's twisted jailhouse saga began Sept. 7, when she failed a sobriety test after police saw her weaving down a street in her Mercedes-Benz on what she said was a late-night hamburger run.

She pleaded no contest to reckless driving and was sentenced to 36 months' probation, alcohol education and $1,500 in fines. In the months that followed, she was stopped twice while driving on a suspended license. The second stop landed her in Sauer's courtroom. (Watch Hilton enter jail the first time Video)

Back before Sauer on Friday, Hilton's entire body trembled as the final pitch was made for her further incarceration. She clutched a ball of tissue, and tears ran down her face.

Seconds later, the judge announced his decision: "The defendant is remanded to county jail to serve the remainder of her 45-day sentence. This order is forthwith."

Hilton screamed.

Eight deputies immediately ordered all spectators out of the courtroom. Hilton's mother, Kathy, threw her arms around her husband, Rick, and sobbed uncontrollably.

Deputies escorted Hilton out of the room, holding each of her arms as she looked back.

GOD I M SO DA*N HAPPY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! she has to serve the full sentence this time YESYESYESYESYES!!!!!!


----------



## SewAmazing (Jun 9, 2007)

Sheesh!! The judge threw the smackdown on her now. She was re-arrested and is back in jail for the next 45 days. I wonder what stunt the Hilton's have planned next?


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 9, 2007)

i remember i read from somewhere saying she could have come out a heroine but come on she IS a criminal . she drunk drove. what kinda heroine is that ? she is supposed to serve her sentence. being a celebrity and responsible to the society is what she is and supposed to do. there is NO HEROINE in this case.




just think i should point it out


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 9, 2007)

OMG...this video is SOOOOO funny!!!

Please don't click if you're easily offended!


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 9, 2007)

i actually felt really bad. jail is traumatizing for anyone. i always see her as this really fake unemotional girl, but seeing her as that crying wreck... i got really soft.

i hope she does okay, and that she doesnt become anyone's b!tch.


----------



## justclassy (Jun 9, 2007)

I have no sympathy for any drunk driver. My whole family was nearly killed by one. If you choose to drive drunk then you deserve the punishment for it and I don't think anyone should be above the law!


----------



## lioness996 (Jun 9, 2007)

I don't think our justice system is playing fair. I guess if you're rich enough you can get anything you want.


----------



## dlwt2003 (Jun 9, 2007)

I am glad she is back in jail, I hope her being such a dope (haha) about all this instead of grinning and baring it, well I hope it HURTS her so called career. I do feel the judge shouldnt be mad at her just hte sheriff but she should be in jail. Honey if you cant do the time dont do the crime (old saying but its right for the situation)


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 9, 2007)

I understand she's upset, I wouldn't want to be in jail either and I'm sure it's awful. But if you commit a crime, that's what you get. And really, it's just 45 days.

What happens to "normal" people with medical conditions who are in jail? Do they get to return home and have house arrest instead?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 9, 2007)

I feel sorry for her that they let her out in the first place - they never should have. To me, this whole thing looks a bit

"we'll let you out of jail. Wait, PSYCHE! we're not really letting you out! haha!"

That seems a bit cruel to me. But she should have to serve the full sentence, and I don't think she should get preferential treatment because of a RASH.

whatever trevor. Grow some balls like the rest of us. Ptch.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 9, 2007)

Remember she is NOT in jail for driving drunk....she is in jail for violating her probation!!!!!

omg Shaundra that video was freakin funny!!!! ROTFLMAO


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 9, 2007)

"It's not right!" shouted Hilton, who violated her probation in a reckless driving case. "Mom!" she called out to her mother in the audience.

gosh, isn't she like nearly 30? and she's crying for her mommy...what a brat.


----------



## Saje (Jun 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gosh, isn't she like nearly 30? and she's crying for her mommy...what a brat. I see nothing wrong with that. No matter how old you are, your mom is still your mom and you will always be her daughter.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 9, 2007)

Id cry for my Mom too thats normal

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see nothing wrong with that. No matter how old you are, your mom is still your mom and you will always be her daughter.


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 9, 2007)

OK I might be wrong, So If I am let me know, Someone else might know about this but didn't Lindsay Lohan do something similar like driving drunk and crashing into a tree? And Nicole Richie didn't she do something as well?? I'm not a Paris fan but how come you dont hear about those stars getting in trouble? how come they aren't getting sent away to jail??? Why is it just Paris Hilton now all of a sudden?? Or what about the hollywood Men?? Hollywood men that break the law how come you never hear about them getting any time?? Personally I think this judge might have just ganged up on Paris because she is "Paris" and to be honest with you thats not fair, Really. I understand she broke the law and thats why she is getting the punishment she is getting but honestly I've never heard of any other star that has broken the law going to jail? Just something to kindof think about......


----------



## han (Jun 9, 2007)

what the hell is the world comeing too... seriously, everyone is happy that paris went to jail because she violated the terms of her probation for something as petty as driveing on a suspended license.

the girl made a mistake, i think she has paid the price and then some...

this is NOT justice, its petty s***. justice is when the courts keep muders and sex offenders and child perverts IN jail and not let them slip through the system because of over crowding due to people with petty crimes that are in jail takeing up space that should be for real criminals.. paris may be alot of things but a criminal shes NOT!


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I see nothing wrong with that. No matter how old you are, your mom is still your mom and you will always be her daughter. yes of course no matter how old you are, you're still a little child to your mom. i understand that. my point is, remember how she was telling the media that she'd be responsible for her own mistake? then she turned around and causing all these dramas just for a 45 days sentence that has been reduced to 23 days in a single cell for her darn benefits. yet she's crying bloody hell to her mom because the superior judge decided to put her back to jail. and it seems more as she was only crying to her mom in hoping that her mom can finds some ways to change the judge's decision. maybe i grew up differently, but i just thought for her age she can be a little more independent when it comes to handling situation like this imo...cos i thought she did a great job dealing with the sex tape.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif gosh, isn't she like nearly 30? and she's crying for her mommy...what a brat. LOL! She's 26 (I'm one year younger than her).
If I yelled for my mom I know 100 percent that she'd just yell right back at me to grow up and get over it (trust me, it's happened before...well not the jail part). LOL.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 10, 2007)

In reference to no other stars going to jail, Robert Downey Jr and L'il Kim, Martha Stewart and Scott Welland are just a few that come to name.

I agree that Paris is not a murderer, rapist, armed robber or drug dealer.

But she is a criminal. She committed a crime and was found guilty. She was given probation with conditions and she blatently ignored the conditions - not once but twice. It is her behaviour that has gotten her in the position she is in, not anyone else.

Doing 23 days is not the end of the world - she will be out in 2 weeks with good behaviour.


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rizzie_x3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif yes of course no matter how old you are, you're still a little child to your mom. i understand that. my point is, remember how she was telling the media that she'd be responsible for her own mistake? then she turned around and causing all these dramas just for a 45 days sentence that has been reduced to 23 days in a single cell for her darn benefits. yet she's crying bloody hell to her mom because the superior judge decided to put her back to jail. and it seems more as she was only crying to her mom in hoping that her mom can finds some ways to change the judge's decision. maybe i grew up differently, but i just thought for her age she can be a little more independent when it comes to handling situation like this imo...cos i thought she did a great job dealing with the sex tape.



Going to jail is a totally different experience than having a sex tape in public. It is scary. Her and her mom are close. I see calling out to her mom as a form of comfort. Like, "Mom I am scared! Help me!" 
If you are taken away for something, no matter how old or mature you are, it is not a fun experience. Also noting, having someone hear they are going to jail and have their reaction be dead silent, does not equal maturity.


----------



## rizzie_x3 (Jun 10, 2007)

I've never said it's fun to being locked up in prison. But in Paris's case, they already assigned her into a single cell unit *which is normally given to sick prisoners* to avoid unnecessary harassment from the other prisoners. And on top of that, she has her sentence reduced from 45 days to 23 days for "good behavior" even before she started serving her trial. So she already has lots of advantages comparing to people who are imprison for the same charges.

I don't expect Paris to remained "dead "silent" throughout the hearing, but I don't think she should have made any comments such as, "It's not right!" or "Mommy!" *boo whoo* either. I've seen more critical cases that should be cry about than this. Going to prison isn't like the end of the world especially when you really deserve it. But no matter what, you'll definitely need to toughen up and deal with it. This is the real world.

But I respect your point of view though.


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Paris deserves her sentence. But it is not her fault that she was born into a family with money. I do not find that appalling. 
What I find disturbing is that our society and judicial system allow money to talk. What good is the Hilton money if no one is tempted by it. I find it more appalling that the Sheriffs department allowed for this to happen - not that Paris has the money to let it happen.

This thread should be "The Official Our Judicial System Has Issues" thread. But I can dream...





I wholeheartely agree! Money most certainly does talk, and when it talks everyone HEARS!

I heard that her grandfather tried to pay off the sheriff, but thankfully that judge saw the light - his birthday should be a national holiday!

Quite frankly, I'm happy that they put her conceited ass behind bars. Besides having a criminal record, she comes off as a very careless person who would rather blame her problems on others rather than own them, and having that kind of person stark raving drunk behind the wheel of a vehicle scares the beejebuscripycritters out of me!

To me, driving without a license, driving will drunk, and violating your probation are very serious things and the price should be paid. And to think that she was under the impression that she was above the law - sorry, but no.

She has most certainly made herself out to look like a criminal, and I have no sympathy for her - none!


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

I admire no one in this case as everyone is playing favorites on both ends of the spectrum.

The judge is choosing to ignore Sheriff Lee Baca's stunt and is putting all of the blame on Paris (not her lawyers, not the sheriffs department). I also read that most people who commit the crimes that Paris did actually get sentenced LESS than what she is being sentenced to. Its obvious the judge doesnt like Paris. But he should be impartial as well.

But eh... we all eat this up. We enjoy the show. So in the end, when Paris gets out of jail, she'll be as famous, if not more, the judge has his 15 minutes of fame as well... We have the gossip and the happiness of having one of the most loved and hated personality on television with a criminal record. Everyone wins!


----------



## Ricci (Jun 10, 2007)

All of a sudden I like Paris Im heartbroken for her


----------



## BeneBaby (Jun 10, 2007)

I have been on the Lock-Up Paris bandwagon since the beginning. But, when I saw what transpired this past week and saw her crying.....I felt really bad. Paris and I are literally a few days apart and I would be crying for my Mom too. I'd be sooo scared to go to jail. And yes, I have driven on a suspended license and probably driven after parties when I shouldn't have (Not anymore though) in the moment you don't think that you could ever got to jail.

I think my thoughts on this changed when I went to court last week with my BF. A Year ago he was arrested for DUI. He never finished his DUI school and really blew all of the probation off. In Feb. of this year he was caught driving on a suspended license, with pot in the car. They let him go and let him keep his pot and pipe!!!! When he saw the judge last week they assigned him community service and a fine....That's It!!!! Not that I want him to go to jail, but compared to Paris he got off easy. That's when I came to realize they are probably making an example out of her. Paris is in jail for 45 days and my BF is mowing lawns for 10 days, and he committed more of a crime.


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

EXACTLY!

Its scary to go to jail! Even if they put me on isolation and paint the cells pink and put fluffy pillows on it... its jail! And from what I understand, she wont be on isolation the whole time shes there. Heck, they only isolate inmates if they do something bad, and they dont do it for too long as it causes mental problems!

Paris is totally getting made an example of. That is whats sad. Justice is supposed to be blind. I have a friend who got pulled over for DUI at 17 and for violating her probation too... she never got jail time, just community service for a few days and an extended probation.

Talk about justice being blind. Pfft.

Seriously... thats the trouble with all of this! Heck, even someone like Ann Coulter is defending Paris (saying her judge has Judge Ito disease lmao).


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm sorry, but I have NO sympathy for ANYONE (not just Paris) that's going to drive drunk. I think that in itself deserves at least some jail time.

And driving on a suspended license (with a license suspended due to drunk driving)??? Even worse.

There is no excuse. And, yes, I feel VERY strongly about this.


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 10, 2007)

I agree with Shaundra.

If you drive drunk, and then drive drunk on a suspending liscence? you should get sent up. I'm sorry but you did the wrong thing TWICE. And you should get into trouble for it.

I do feel bad for her, but wtf. If I did that I'd be in jail!


----------



## mahreez (Jun 10, 2007)

i feel bad for paris. i think people are just so into putting her in jail because she's famous and everything and she has everything. but otherwise no one would really care if she was driving on a suspended license, afterall she didn't really ran into anyone or anything.

it's easy to say it's just a couple of days...but when you get to that situation, you're really not gonna bother as to what you should say or should not say. i mean, who'd be excited and pleasant with going to jail?


----------



## han (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry, but I have NO sympathy for ANYONE (not just Paris) that's going to drive drunk. I think that in itself deserves at least some jail time.
And driving on a suspended license (with a license suspended due to drunk driving)??? Even worse.

There is no excuse. And, yes, I feel VERY strongly about this.

i can respect that TOTALLY, i am not takeing up for the fact that she drove while under the influence of alcohol, i feel the same way but it dont just stop with alcohol, i have no sympathy for people who get behind the wheel under the influence of anything, perscription legal drugs included, i wonder how many times people get behind the wheel while driveing on painkillers, antidepressants ect.. i wonder if those people stop and "think" oh maybe i should call a cab..

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif EXACTLY! 
Its scary to go to jail! Even if they put me on isolation and paint the cells pink and put fluffy pillows on it... its jail! And from what I understand, she wont be on isolation the whole time shes there. Heck, they only isolate inmates if they do something bad, and they dont do it for too long as it causes mental problems!

Paris is totally getting made an example of. That is whats sad. Justice is supposed to be blind. I have a friend who got pulled over for DUI at 17 and for violating her probation too... she never got jail time, just community service for a few days and an extended probation.

Talk about justice being blind. Pfft.

Seriously... thats the trouble with all of this! Heck, even someone like Ann Coulter is defending Paris (saying her judge has Judge Ito disease lmao).

i totally agree with everything you have said, it dont matter how old you are if you are in trouble and scared regardles of the situation your gonna call out to the person who loves and cares for you the most who can help you, in this case paris finds that with her mom they are close.. to be honest being in isolation is worst than being in general population, because time goes by 10 times slower..


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sorry, but I have NO sympathy for ANYONE (not just Paris) that's going to drive drunk. I think that in itself deserves at least some jail time.
And driving on a suspended license (with a license suspended due to drunk driving)??? Even worse.

There is no excuse. And, yes, I feel VERY strongly about this.

I feel the same way too! 
The issue is that the Justice system is playing favorites ... either one end of the spectrum (letting her out on house arrest when the judge says not to) and on the other (sentencing her outrageously to be made an example of).

That is what is disturbing to me. Our justice system should be blind and impartial. No matter how much you like or dislike a person, that should not dictate the gears of our judicial system.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 10, 2007)

I think its just... come on now, think about it.

There are people serving jail time for things they've been wrongly accused for. In jail for years! She's in there for 45 days... and ffs, she knew she was under probabtion. Even I knew she was under probation! None of that, "no one informed me I violated probation" BS.

The length of jail time is right - she violated probation, she serves her sentence. My friend's father was serving 2-3 months for the exact same thing Paris is in for.

Yeah, they might be picking on her more than others. But please, you seen the reckless shit Paris has done in her life? Karma is always bound to catch up on her.

I was watching VH1 and Celeb's bad behavior. Its mainy how most of them get a slap on the wrist for illegal stuff they've done. Let Paris be a damn example for all I care. Just to show the rest that yeah, doing stupid stuff can land you in major heat.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think its just... come on now, think about it.
There are people serving jail time for things they've been wrongly accused for. In jail for years! She's in there for 45 days... and ffs, she knew she was under probabtion. Even I knew she was under probation! None of that, "no one informed me I violated probation" BS.

The length of jail time is right - she violated probation, she serves her sentence. My friend's father was serving 2-3 months for the exact same thing Paris is in for.

Yeah, they might be picking on her more than others. But please, you seen the reckless shit Paris has done in her life? Karma is always bound to catch up on her.

I was watching VH1 and Celeb's bad behavior. Its mainy how most of them get a slap on the wrist for illegal stuff they've done. Let Paris be a damn example for all I care. Just to show the rest that yeah, doing stupid stuff can land you in major heat.

I agree with you, there are plenty of people in jail that are there even longer for DUI and violation of probation. They have to serve the rest of the original sentence when probation is violated. She was trying to test the justice system IMO. She has all this money, knowing she is on probation, and has a suspended DL, and she drives anyway? She deserves to be in jail.

And they are not making an example of her, there are plenty of people in jail that have worse mental conditions than her, I know, becasue I have worked with many. Do you think that a sheriff or any other person that worked in the jail said, "oh, he/she is scared, lets just let them go home for the rest of their sentence", BS, Her and that sheriff had some sort of deal going on IMO, and she is paying for it now, not him.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you, there are plenty of people in jail that are there even longer for DUI and violation of probation. They have to serve the rest of the original sentence when probation is violated. She was trying to test the justice system IMO. She has all this money, knowing she is on probation, and has a suspended DL, and she drives anyway? She deserves to be in jail. 
And they are not making an example of her, there are plenty of people in jail that have worse mental conditions than her, I know, becasue I have worked with many. Do you think that a sheriff or any other person that worked in the jail said, "oh, he/she is scared, lets just let them go home for the rest of their sentence", BS, Her and that sheriff had some sort of deal going on IMO, and she is paying for it now, not him.

Aye, yeah. Someone mentioned them using her as an example.
I didnt get for what tho or who? Her 'celeb' friends I hope. That whole click is a mess.

I dont even turn on my TV now with all the talks of her - when there are more important stuff going on. Like how Britney Spears' weave looks like a hot mess


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

I dont see this as "PARIS GOT OWNED!" I see it as every person who faces a judge is subject to how a judge "LIKES" or "DISLIKES" you based on extraneous factors such as who you are, what you do, how your dressed or his/her first impression of you.

That is a problem when someone is being made an example of in our justice system. That is corruption. There is no objectivity and impartiality.

Instead, you are sentenced based on how much, based on what a judge sees in front of him or her, on whether they like you or not.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Saje if you dont mind me asking, how is this a judge likes you or dont like you issue. The law is the law, she violated probation, that means you serve the rest of your original sentence. How was she made an example of?

If anything is not right, it is the fact that she thought she could get away with it in the first place.

We dont want to make this heated, i am just wondering


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 10, 2007)

Ive been in court, Ive been a jury, Ive seen the process.

Not our whole system is unjust or corrupt.

Paris is in jail for violating probabtion...

I dont think they sentenced her that much because she is "Paris Hilton".

Ah Edit:

April beat me to it. Haha.

Dont want to make this heated either.

But to say our justice system is unfair to Paris is meh.


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with you, there are plenty of people in jail that are there even longer for DUI and violation of probation. They have to serve the rest of the original sentence when probation is violated. She was trying to test the justice system IMO. She has all this money, knowing she is on probation, and has a suspended DL, and she drives anyway? She deserves to be in jail. 
And they are not making an example of her, there are plenty of people in jail that have worse mental conditions than her, I know, becasue I have worked with many. Do you think that a sheriff or any other person that worked in the jail said, "oh, he/she is scared, lets just let them go home for the rest of their sentence", BS, Her and that sheriff had some sort of deal going on IMO, and she is paying for it now, not him.

When you say they have to serve the rest of the original sentence you are right. And these cases of DUI are usually the ones which involve a collision or is their second or third offense. 
Again, Paris' original sentence were FINES, PROBATION and a Restricted License which are given to First time offenders.

Second, What does her having all this money have anything to do with how she is punished? Again, Corruption only happens when the people in power (in this case the Sheriff's Department) allows for it to happen. And yet everyone is blaming Paris for having the money to pull this off. Why not get angry at the people who allow themselves to get bought? The Judge in this case is choosing to turn a blind eye on Sheriff Lee Baca and instead is letting Paris pay for what they decided on. How that isnt being made an example of is beyond me.

Third, when you say that you've worked with many people in prison with mental illnesses, were they all in isolation? Did they all commit DUI crimes and probation violations? Most people who are incarcerated with mental illnesses need to go on review before they enter prison to determine where they will be held. People with mental illnesses are usually sent to a facility which can handle that. If they arent, then I ask did they develop this mental condition while in prison? Are the mental facilities full perhaps and that is why they cannot be transfered.

I just see alot of people put the blame for all these other issues onto the wrong person. PARIS messed up. BIG Time. She is doing the time for it. But all these other issues surrounding her situation is much more concerning to me than some spoiled heiress being in jail. But many of us are too focused on her (coz thats just her magic!) to realize there are far bigger concerns.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif When you say they have to serve the rest of the original sentence you are right. And these cases of DUI are usually the ones which involve a collision or is their second or third offense. 
Again, Paris' original sentence were FINES, PROBATION and a Restricted License which are given to First time offenders.

Second, What does her having all this money have anything to do with how she is punished? Again, Corruption only happens when the people in power (in this case the Sheriff's Department) allows for it to happen. And yet everyone is blaming Paris for having the money to pull this off. Why not get angry at the people who allow themselves to get bought? The Judge in this case is choosing to turn a blind eye on Sheriff Lee Baca and instead is letting Paris pay for what they decided on. How that isnt being made an example of is beyond me.

Third, when you say that you've worked with many people in prison with mental illnesses, were they all in isolation? Did they all commit DUI crimes and probation violations? Most people who are incarcerated with mental illnesses need to go on review before they enter prison to determine where they will be held. People with mental illnesses are usually sent to a facility which can handle that. If they arent, then I ask did they develop this mental condition while in prison? Are the mental facilities full perhaps and that is why they cannot be transfered.

I just see alot of people put the blame for all these other issues onto the wrong person. PARIS messed up. BIG Time. She is doing the time for it. But all these other issues surrounding her situation is much more concerning to me than some spoiled heiress being in jail. But many of us are too focused on her (coz thats just her magic!) to realize there are far bigger concerns.

Alrighty, First, this is what is known as Social conflict theory, and if she had been let out of jail, this would have been that theory at work. 
The way they do things here in Mississippi, is if the criminal claims to be mentally ill, they are taken to Mississippi State Hospital, where I used to work, in a section called Forensics. They are evaluated for 30 days. You have to be (and excuse me) stone cold crazy to be able to stay on grounds,normally, 65-70% of eval, end up going around the corner to jail and not at the State Hospital. She is one of those cases, where if she was evaluated here, she would be back in jail in less than 30 days. To be honest, there is no difference between a mental health facility and jail. You have no freedom either way, you are on restriction, either way. She WOULD NOT have been isolated at all in a mental facility, unless she was about to eat herself up.

She was given a chance the first time. She should have taken up the opportunity for freedom. If this was anyone else, they would not have gotten out for the 24 hours that she was out. I dont feel much pity for her, this could have been avoided, what if she had killed someone?


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

But she didnt.

And we cant base an argument with who owns how much money (that is why we are not a Marxist society) because then we would have to be lenient on poor people who commit crimes because they have no money.

Here in California, it is the same thing. Mental Facilities are no different than Jail. There are different sections (the white jump suit vs the orange for example) for different inmates. The thing is, violating her probation would usually net her a jailtime of 10-20 days. Everyone is talking about the fact that she is, because of her celebrity status, getting a bigger sentence than what would be normally given (and no one ever really spends the whole sentence/jail time either due to over-crowding and good behavior. As I mentioned in a previous post its typically 4 days of good behavior, 1 day knocked off of sentence)

Sheriff Lee Baca said in his press interview (and ask yourself then how much of this you buy) that they usually do have the power to override a judge's decision and he saw that Paris got sentenced more than what an average citizen would have. -- And according to them, it was not Paris' decision to be let out early. It was the Sheriffs... and again I point out, no punishment for them, but Paris is spending the jailtime for being let out - not by her choice.

And yes what if she had killed someone? That is why she is being punished - She committed a crime. But the bottom line is, she didnt kill someone. When you work in a judicial system, you cannot place verdicts on what ifs and what nots and other circumstancial evidences and likes and dislikes. That is not the the way our justice system is supposed to work.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

I really think this whole situation with her is a bunch of BS and she got what she wanted, sympathy, and attention.

Here, serving a sentence on good behavior is a 25% time discount, which is just about what she got at first.

I do think that the sheriff should be in trouble, A judge cannot be overridden by a sheriff. That's what makes me think this was a bribe on her part.

But I understand your viewpoint



And I respect your viewpoint


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 10, 2007)

I do kinda feel sorry for her...but she drove drunk..then violated an order to keep her from driving which that was the point of suspending the license...she didn't hurt anyone....yet..and it's the yet that gives me pause...


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

Yeah Im not asking anyone to like her as she isnt my favorite person in the world either... I just wanted people to see that this whole thing is beyond Paris being in jail but is a great highlight of corruption in our legal system.

From what I understand about the whole overriding part is that, most cases, the sherrifs department "overrides" the decision based on good behavior and cell crowding. Most cases, when someone gets let out early, I wonder how often a judge gets involved again and says "get back in there!" But since Paris' case is so overpublicized, did that influence the judge? Did it influence the Sheriffs department on why they let her go? Many questions that raises concerns.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Usually the way overcrowding works is that the sheriff will say that it is over crowded, she would go back to court in front of the same judge, and he would give her the condition of the release.

But was that the sheriff's excuse? Overcrowding? i think he made a mental status excuse


----------



## MistressH (Jun 10, 2007)

in the british press it said she suffered from....... claustrophobia!

and also that the sheriff guy is a scientologist and paris' grand dad donated money to his something or other cant remember. but there is a financial link for sure.................

dodgy as hell!!!!


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Usually the way overcrowding works is that the sheriff will say that it is over crowded, she would go back to court in front of the same judge, and he would give her the condition of the release. 
But was that the sheriff's excuse? Overcrowding? i think he made a mental status excuse

Yup! And I believe atm Paris is being re-evaluated again for mental reasons. 
Thats why I ask... WHY ISNT ANYONE DOING ANYTHING TO BACA? It was all his decision (and maybe someone elses) to pull Paris out in the first place. Not Paris. Thats prob why she was also all freaked out when she got put back in.

Its like saying... ok go to jail... oh wait! you can come out now... Just Kidding! Get back in there!


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^that was cruel of them


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 10, 2007)

Haha. Ah well...


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 10, 2007)

I don't want to cause a debate here myself, But I think thats wrong! Why are people saying its not Paris fault for being let out by the sheriff and that its the sheriff's fault?, Did anyone stop to think maybe Paris was doing bribery or pay-offs/accepting favors for the sheriff? That right there should be HER Fault as well! And as I've said before the sheriff's bank account needs to be investigated.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 10, 2007)

if i had money i would try to bribe myself out of jail too. I cant blame her fro trying.


----------



## Saje (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KaseyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't want to cause a debate here myself, But I think thats wrong! Why are people saying its not Paris fault for being let out by the sheriff and that its the sheriff's fault?, Did anyone stop to think maybe Paris was doing bribery or pay-offs/accepting favors for the sheriff? That right there should be HER Fault as well! And as I've said before the sheriff's bank account needs to be investigated. I doubt she was, Its all speculation. Why crucify someone for speculation? Thats wrong too! 
If anyone was bribing someone, its not Paris. She doesnt have the resources. Maybe her parents or something. But do you honestly believe, in a case so public, someone would be stupid enough to risk bribery at this point in time? If bribery is happening, I bet the money or favor isnt being exchanged yet. And I say its the sheriffs fault because even if the Hilton family tried to bribe them, it is their choice to accept these bribes or not. Thats why its his fault - if bribery is indeed the case (as again, its all in speculation).

Lol emily.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KaseyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't want to cause a debate here myself, But I think thats wrong! Why are people saying its not Paris fault for being let out by the sheriff and that its the sheriff's fault?, Did anyone stop to think maybe Paris was doing bribery or pay-offs/accepting favors for the sheriff? That right there should be HER Fault as well! And as I've said before the sheriff's bank account needs to be investigated. sorry but i highly doubt this at all!!!


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 10, 2007)

Well point is she is GUILTY for the crimes shes committed and thats all been proven in the court of law! weather or not she bribed the sheriff to do favors for him is a possibility, (Didn't say I knew for sure) But it is a possibility?....


----------



## Aprill (Jun 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KaseyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well point is she is GUILTY for the crimes shes committed and thats all been proven in the court of law! weather or not she bribed the sheriff to do favors for him is a possibility, (Didn't say I knew for sure) But it is a possibility?.... Yeah, well she is paying her dues now, that is all that matters. Some people do things that are wrong and against the law and never get caught, or at least think that they will never get caught. This whole situation is yet another cry from attention from her, because there was a time that people didnt care who she was. She is an attention whore, she lives for it, without it, she would be nothing but another rich girl.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif "Medical reasons"..Like what? Withdrawals? Yeah..coke addiction is a *****. Truth being told,Paris just did not like her cell, or the "conditions," being the pampered,spoiled brat she is. Paris faked an illness so she would be sent home. Must be nice being rich, and having people give you what you want.


----------



## Ricci (Jun 11, 2007)

Herpes and claustiphobic


----------



## sooner_chick (Jun 11, 2007)

"It's not right!" shouted Hilton, who violated her probation in a reckless driving case. "Mom!" she called out to her mother in the audience."

What is not right Paris is that you were intoxicated while driving, don't do the crime; if you don't want to do the time;Paris. Dry it up.

Paris deserved what she got,violating her probation? Who does Paris think she is,God?


----------



## daer0n (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Some people do things that are wrong and against the law and never get caught, or at least think that they will never get caught. I couldn't have said it better


----------



## han (Jun 11, 2007)

after someone is sentence by the judge they are turn over to the department of corrections, when you go in you go through medical first then classification.. classification decides how long you will be there and where you are gonna be housed how many days total you are gonna serve and how many days you get for good behavior, classification can send you home early if they want to, they decide if you get work release ect... this is a commen thing in department of corrections they even send people home if they need the space to house other inmate or for medical reasons because they dont want to get "sued or pay for your medical cost.. non violent offenders get out early all the time for diffrent situations, they even let people out of jail on bust bonds.. aka informants, all of this is done with out a judges approval so i dont think the sherrif did anything out of the norm, did the court/judge/district attorney, b**** moan, and complain when michelle rodriguez got out after 3 hours of her 45 day sentence..

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if i had money i would try to bribe myself out of jail too. I cant blame her fro trying. i would too

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Saje if you dont mind me asking, how is this a judge likes you or dont like you issue. The law is the law, she violated probation, that means you serve the rest of your original sentence. How was she made an example of?
If anything is not right, it is the fact that she thought she could get away with it in the first place.

We dont want to make this heated, i am just wondering





its not an issue of rather the judge like or dislikes you, the ball is in the state attorneys hands hes the one who makes the offer first to the defendant and there attorney once the two attorneys come to an agreement the judge makes the final ruleing.. its more like your fate is in the hands of the state attorney really, sometimes they will bend other times not.


----------



## Nox (Jun 11, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif paris may be alot of things but a criminal shes NOT! crimÂ·iÂ·nal play_w("C0747800") (kr



m






-n



l)_adj._*1. * Of, involving, or having the nature of crime: criminal abuse.*2. * Relating to the administration of penal law.

*3. **a. * Guilty of crime.

*b. * Characteristic of a criminal.

*4. * Shameful; disgraceful: a criminal waste of talent.

_n._ One that has committed or been legally convicted of a crime.

_thefreedictionary.com_

If the judge calls her a convict, she is classified as a criminal. It's just that simple.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh hi,

Here are the excerpts of the conversation with Barbara Walters .

Hilton said of her first days in jail before she was released to home confinement, "I was not eating or sleeping. I was severely depressed and felt as if I was in a cage. It was a horrible experience," she added.

How is she now?

"*I used to act dumb," she said. "That act is no longer cute.* Now, I would like to make a difference," she added. "God has given me this new chance."

Hilton also explained the much publiziced "It's not fair" comment as she was being carted off to jail for the second time. According to the celebutant, the comment was made not because of the second bout with jail time, but because the first time she was escorted to the pokey, she was permitted to hug her mom farewell. This time, they would not allow her to hug her mother. That's what Paris felt was "not fair."

The unusual jailhouse call came about because Kathy Hilton, Paris' mother, phoned Walters. During the conversation, Paris rang in on another line.

When told that Kathy was talking to Walters, Paris said she'd like to speak to Walters herself.

Walters then agreed to accept the collect call from Paris in jail. All prisoners are required to call collect. Hilton gets one phone call a day which she may make during the one hour a day out of her cell. During that one hour, she may also engage in physical activity. We heard she likes to play ping pong. Hilton also said that the other inmates were friendly towards her.

What do you all think of Paris comment from inside confinement that she used to act dumb before because she thought it was cute and being sent to jail has changed her and given her a wake up call?



Babyangel


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL
what a loser


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 12, 2007)

Damn, I can't see it



I think its the work computer.


----------



## Harlot (Jun 12, 2007)

I think its pretty interesting



Atleast she can impersinate her well....with glasses though lol. But I give her props cause shes not fully taking advantage of it in a wrong way so kudos. Its her job anyways.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 12, 2007)

*Well she is definetly as shallow as Paris!!!!*


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol, hey if it gets you free things, I say whatever. Paris I think would love having a clone!


----------



## Jesskaa (Jun 12, 2007)

her face isnt long enough to be paris.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL!

She's really funny in this video that I posted in the Paris Hilton jail thread...


----------



## Harlot (Jun 12, 2007)

That was awesome Stereo


----------



## daer0n (Jun 12, 2007)

LMAO Shaundra, that was hilarious!!


----------



## BeautifullyMADE (Jun 12, 2007)

I so could not see the pic, maybee because of this stupid computer, but anyone posing as Paris Hilton needs a life. Because that is so_ not hot_!


----------



## Lauren (Jun 12, 2007)

Oh dear... she really doesn't look like her with the glasses off.


----------



## LilDee (Jun 12, 2007)

LOL she's pretty good! acts just like her.. and has similar facial features.. especially with the shades


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 12, 2007)

OMGosh I saw that yesterday I think on Latest | gigglesugar - Funny Videos &amp; Humor.

She sounds exactly like her. I probably would do the same thing to get free expensive stuff and VIP treatment. When else do you get to be treated like a celeb?


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 12, 2007)

lol thats funny... I think that is the same "poser" girl that on the simple life... Paris hired a look a like to fill in for her job so she could stay in bed all day... lol


----------



## Nox (Jun 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *babyangel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif We heard she likes to play ping pong. Hilton also said that the other inmates were friendly towards her.
What do you all think of Paris comment from inside confinement that she used to act dumb before because she thought it was cute and being sent to jail has changed her and given her a wake up call?



Babyangel

Well, good. I'm glad to hear the other inmates are treating her well, and that she's getting to do some social activities. 
It would _not_ be cool for the other ladies to purposefully disrespect Paris at all. They are all there to serve their time, so they're not in any position to be handing down 'extra punishments' on her just because of who she is.

If Paris does turn over a new leaf after this is all over with, then kudos to her. She should be encouraged to do so, and I think she will generally receive more respect from her peers and the public.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 12, 2007)

I really do hope she stopped that whole dumb act because it was the most annoying thing about her.


----------



## prettypretty (Jun 13, 2007)

That's strange and funny lol


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 13, 2007)

Well good for Paris. She should humble herself and remember how she feels right now. Cause jail is no joke. Causing trouble for the heck of it is just plain stupid for a grown woman. She is showing signs of maturity. I hope it last.


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

hahah some people are lucky..but id rather look like someone more attractive. her face isnt long enough, as jess said.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 13, 2007)

Thats kinda creepy but her jaw is bigger than Paris'.


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 13, 2007)

she was actually in last season's finale of the simple life... nicole hired her. she was also naked and all sorts of whoreanus in penthouse... my hubbie has the issue... she will sell herself to anything.

natalie is such a hag. not thatparis is any better.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 13, 2007)

I just think its silly to be proud of impersonating Paris hilton. I mean..where is the major achievement there..all you need is a blonde wig, lipgloss, and air to replace your perfect god given brain..and you are all set. she shouldnt be all giddy about it.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## luxotika (Jun 13, 2007)

I think it's funny.


----------



## Saje (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Nox* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well, good. I'm glad to hear the other inmates are treating her well, and that she's getting to do some social activities. 
It would _not_ be cool for the other ladies to purposefully disrespect Paris at all. They are all there to serve their time, so they're not in any position to be handing down 'extra punishments' on her just because of who she is.

If Paris does turn over a new leaf after this is all over with, then kudos to her. She should be encouraged to do so, and I think she will generally receive more respect from her peers and the public.

Well said! I totally agree!


----------



## Geek (Jun 13, 2007)

Her face is much fatter


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 13, 2007)

Maybe there is something wrong with her eyes cause she is not taking her glasses off hmm?Oh my gosh she even talks like Paris.


----------



## Manda (Jun 13, 2007)

OMG she's multiplying! Nooo!!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 13, 2007)

haha that your husband has the issue jen


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 13, 2007)

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she was actually in last season's finale of the simple life... nicole hired her. she was also naked and all sorts of whoreanus in penthouse... my hubbie has the issue... she will sell herself to anything.
natalie is such a hag. not thatparis is any better.

That's what I thought... I commented on that too... but I wasn't sure. That's funny... lol


----------



## MistressH (Jun 13, 2007)

you know how they are saying she is on hunger strike?

well how much do you reckon she eats anway? how can they tell?


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL @ mistressH


----------



## Nox (Jun 13, 2007)

I've seen her around on various shows and such.

She and Paris do look very similar, except for the for Natalie has a more square-shaped face and Paris's is more rectangular.


----------



## Jessica (Jun 13, 2007)

Shaundra I love the video....lmao!!!!

Hey more power to her....she's racking up the free stuff...getting onto VIP places. She sounds just like Paris and kinda looks like her.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Her face is much fatter ditto!!!!


----------



## farris2 (Jun 14, 2007)

oh yeah her face is def too short


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 14, 2007)

Oh my gosh have you guys seen the Paris Hilton wanna be ?? Well she came out with a music video, I guess of Paris in jail. lol what do you guys think??YouTube - PARIS IN JAIL: The Music Video


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 14, 2007)

lol i dont know what to say about that girl, at least she doesnt claim to be paris hilton when she goes places and stuff


----------



## elisha24 (Jun 14, 2007)

I think it's funny, she does look like her not exactly but you could see why people would mistake her as Paris.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

She does sound like Paris lol. Paris will see her look alikes as a compliment to her. Biggest form of flattery so it was it was intended to be lol but some people dress up as others to make fun of them lol.

*Babyangel*


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmm. They are taking her back to that Lynwood place where she had the breakdown, and out of Twin Towers medical facility.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 14, 2007)

Paris claimed that the reason she was on a hunger strike was because she was afraid an inmate might poison her. What do you all think?

*Babyangel*


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 14, 2007)

She's actually met with Paris for lunch before. Also, she was on an episode or so of "Simple Life" where Paris actually hired her to pose as her.


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 15, 2007)

she only looks like her with the shades on her face is to wide and short to look like paris, we really dont need another paris hilton walking around


----------



## babyangel (Jun 15, 2007)

Originally Posted by *girlie2010* /img/forum/go_quote.gif she only looks like her with the shades on her face is to wide and short to look like paris, we really dont need another paris hilton walking around



Yup. One is more than enough lol.

Babyangel


----------



## mariefrancesca (Jun 20, 2007)

she reallly talks a lot like paris. but she is kind of creepy..


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 22, 2007)

LOS ANGELES - Paris Hilton is feeling thankful. The 26-year-old heiress, who is set to be released from jail soon, told Ryan Seacrest of E! News that her "gratitude has gone up so much" since she's been behind bars.

ADVERTISEMENT

Hilton has been in custody since June 3. She is housed in the special-needs unit of the Century Regional Detention Facility in Lynwood, a suburb of Los Angeles.

She called Seacrest Thursday to talk about how the experience has changed her.

"I'm much more grateful for everything that I have, even just to have a pillow at night or food," she said.

Serving time has been tough, she said, and visits with her family have been emotional.

"I am behind glass and I want to give my dad a big hug and they won't even let me do that," she said. "I'm not a criminal, I'm not dangerous. ... It's hard but I'm stronger every day."

The star of TV's "The Simple Life" also weighed in on her status as a tabloid darling.

"I just realize that the media used me to make fun of and be mean about it," she said, adding that she is "frankly sick of it" and that she wants to "use my fame in a good way."

The interview is scheduled to air on E! News on Thursday and Friday.

HAHAHA! no way she can put her fame in a gd way. and yea u r a criminal.... u r in jail gurl~ and u r dangerous too coz u drunk drove!!! ~ more, u cant drive when ur sober. or were u ever ?


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 22, 2007)

Am I the only one who isnt buying this whole thing? Come on. Maybe I am a cynical person at heart but cynicism aside, I really think she is playing the media and the public. This is her own way of throwing a pity party. Remember when you were a kid and you got into trouble? You swore to turn over a new leaf and never do that thing again...Maybe some of you actually followed up on your word..but remember how you just fell back into the same old pattern? ..yeah...Well..Let me not be a Grinch... Maybe she will turn over a new leaf...maybe.


----------



## RHYTHM261 (Jun 22, 2007)

"I just realize that the media used me to make fun of and be mean about it," she said, adding that she is "frankly sick of it" and that she wants to "use my fame in a good way."

This is priceless,




Paris makes fun of others and uses the media to be mean. This woman is so delusional


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 22, 2007)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Am I the only one who isnt buying this whole thing? Come on. Maybe I am a cynical person at heart but cynicism aside, I really think she is playing the media and the public. This is her own way of throwing a pity party. Remember when you were a kid and you got into trouble? You swore to turn over a new leaf and never do that thing again...Maybe some of you actually followed up on your word..but remember how you just fell back into the same old pattern? ..yeah...Well..Let me not be a Grinch... Maybe she will turn over a new leaf...maybe. Ditto.I dont even watch any entertainment shows. They hype up her jail time too much.

Lil' Kim did a freaking year and no one does much about her. Paris got some weeks in. PUH-LEASE.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 22, 2007)

what i know is shes gonna make a lotta money selling her so called diary after she gets out. and it IS going to happen. sadly.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 26, 2007)

She's out!

I'm not the biggest Paris fan (LOL), but she did look super cute when she got out of jail. Here are some pics that I found:


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 26, 2007)

yay, i think she looked really cute! lol

All you need is bronzer and gloss and you are good to go! lol


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 26, 2007)

hah speechless~!


----------



## KaseyB (Jun 27, 2007)

Paris Was finally released out of the jail building where hundreds of paparazzi were waiting and her mom which she gave a "BIG Hug" to and drove away in a SUV.

Paris Hilton Released From L.A. Jail - MSN TV News

Click on the video and check it out!


----------



## Marisol (Jun 27, 2007)

This just shows WTF is wrong with the media.

Yesterday, CNN proudly announced that it has scored the first post-jail interview with Paris Hilton. To make room for Paris on Wednesday, CNN canceled its interview with Michael Moore about his new health care documentary SiCKO:

Hotel heiress and reality TV star Paris Hilton will give her first post-jail interview on CNNâ€™s â€œLarry King Liveâ€ on Wednesday, the showâ€™s spokeswoman said on Saturday.

â€œShe will be on for the hour,â€ Bridget Leininger told Reuters. â€œWe had (filmmaker) Michael Moore originally scheduled for that time.â€

CNN, the â€œmost trusted name in Paris news,â€ continues to sink to new lows in its â€œassault on reason.â€ Hilton is the latest â€œserial obsession,â€ though the network recently hired a reporter devoted to â€œcovering things like Britney, as well as the Michael Jackson memorabilia.â€ Now CNN has ditched coverage of Americaâ€™s broken health care system in favor of an hour-long interview of an incarcerated socialite.

ThinkProgress spoke with Mooreâ€™s team, who confirmed that CNN has not yet rescheduled the interview. SiCKO, which opens nationwide this Friday, sheds light on the health care crisis that the media covers poorly, when it covers it at all.

UPDATE: ThinkProgress has confirmed that Mooreâ€™s interview with Larry King has been rescheduled for Friday.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 27, 2007)

OH well. I like Michael Moore about as much as I like Paris Hilton. *cough*


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 27, 2007)

lol well shes more interesting!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are all gonna die. no just kidding. it wont be long until shes back in!


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 27, 2007)

i wonder if she is gonna stick to be being a good girl like she said b4,,,


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 27, 2007)

of coz not haha


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 27, 2007)

Meh.


----------



## clwkerric (Jun 27, 2007)

I think I heard something like she was on probation until 2009... That sucks for her!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *clwkerric* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think I heard something like she was on probation until 2009... That sucks for her! Yeah, but she can reduce it if she does community service. I can't believe how happy she looked. I've seen her smile before, but nothing like that, I was even happy for her.



Im glad she is finally out. They were so unfair with her. I hate how the media is making comments about the system when they have no idea how it runs. If they really knew how it worked, then nobody would have been mad if she had done house arrest. I still don't see why people don't like her. IF anything people should be indifferent about her, its not like she does anything.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 27, 2007)

Originally Posted by *emily_3383* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol well shes more interesting! LOL!


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

i bet she wont even say anything remotely intelligent, sadly im sure im gonna watch it


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bet she wont even say anything remotely intelligent, sadly im sure im gonna watch it Same here


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MindySue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i bet she wont even say anything remotely intelligent, sadly im sure im gonna watch it me too


----------



## MindySue (Jun 28, 2007)

when is it ? i thought it was tonight?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

its tonight and i guess its airing now because i already see pics of it online.


----------



## Marisol (Jun 28, 2007)

"Thank God I'm free!"

These were the words of Paris Hilton, smiling and fluffing her newly replaced blonde hair extensions Tuesday at her grandfather's Bel Air mansion, just hours after her release from the Century Regional Detention Facility in Lynwood, Calif.

In an exclusive interview and photo shoot with PEOPLE, Hilton, 26, gave a candid glimpse into her 23 days in jail â€“ including her explanation of the medical problems that led to her brief transfer to house arrest, and what she says she's learned from her experience.

"I was basically in the fetal position, basically in hysterics," Hilton says of her first sleepless nights in jail. As for her fellow inmates, she adds, "All of the inmates were very supportive. There were girls next to me. We could talk through the vents and they were just really sweet."

Other highlights from her sit-down interview with PEOPLE's Jess Cagle and Elizabeth Leonard:

More on Paris

Photos: Paris's First Day of Freedom

On her medical condition:

"The doctors were observing me while I was there. They explained to Sheriff [Lee] Baca that they thought I was having severe anxiety, panic attacks, claustrophobia."

On people who doubt that she will change after her jail experience:

"They're wrong and they don't know me. I'm a good person. I'm a compassionate person. I have a big heart. I'm sincere, and they'll see."

On getting out:

"Just being able to hug my mom felt so great, and I really needed it 'cause I haven't had a hug in a long time."

For more, including exclusive photos, plus the negative influences Hilton says she's cutting from her life and what she plans to do next, pick up the latest PEOPLE, on newsstands Friday.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 28, 2007)

hmm interesting, let's see if she truly changes


----------



## macface (Jun 28, 2007)

you nerver know.


----------



## dixiewolf (Jun 28, 2007)

I watched it, it is still on, CNN is still talking about it. She always annoyed the living daylights out of me, but I was shocked that she was actually smart and likeable on the show to me. So I dont know if being an airhead was an act or if she just prepared really well for the interview. She says she has changed, we will see.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2007)

She was the master of self promotion before she went to jail.

Is this interview another act of self-promotion or has she changed?


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

meh i dont believe her but as long as she uses a driver and doent drink and drive than whatver.


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 28, 2007)

As far as I know, she always maintained that the "dumb blonde" thing was an intentional act. I could be wrong, but I think I read somewhere that the "heiress" was her equivalent to an alter-ego. Apparently she sees her image as her business. I dunno, just going by something I vaguely remember reading a long time ago, so don't quote me or anything!



I've never thought of her as unintelligent though.


----------



## tadzio79 (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif She was the master of self promotion before she went to jail.Is this interview another act of self-promotion or has she changed?

I think it's more of a self-promotion thing. I doubt she could change dramatically during her short time in jail.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 28, 2007)

i think she is very intelligent!!! just like anna nicole!!! they act dumb for tv etc but they are really smart. I have new veiws on her and some others start that have acted up, they are just like us except media dramatizes their impurities.


----------



## katnahat (Jun 28, 2007)

They are both useless. If I *HAD* to watch one of them, I would pick Paris without a doubt.

That's all I will say. I don't want to violate the political topics rule.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jun 28, 2007)

I dont think anyone thinks shes stupid. She acts that way because she thinks its cute and so far she gets away with most things because she acts like shes an idiot. Im hoping she doesnt use her baby voice anymore because in reality her voice is really deep. lol I do believe shes not going to drink and drive but shes obviously going to keep partying because its not like shes going to get a job or whatever. lol


----------



## SqueeKee (Jun 28, 2007)

Was she in jail for drinking and driving? I thought it was because she viloated her previous DUI probation(driving with a suspended liscence). I didn't know she was drinking too


----------



## Geek (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm sure that's because Mike Moore is an idiot. lol


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

If I recall, on her first interview on CNN, she said she NEVER, NEVER has used drugs, But how does she explain this?


----------



## Kathy (Jun 28, 2007)

Good question! I can't believe she doesn't know those exist! You sure they're real? lol...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaville* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Good question! I can't believe she doesn't know those exist! You sure they're real? lol... I dont know, but still, do you believe her statement about never using drugs?



I don't. I don't have anything against her and if she did, all I would like to see her do is own up to it, I mean, she wan'ts to be a "better" role model for girls, so if she owns up to it, I think i will def respect her.


----------



## Aprill (Jun 28, 2007)

I wonder are they real.....


----------



## ivette (Jun 28, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill849* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I wonder are they real.....


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 28, 2007)

She never used drugs?

Oh yeah, and she never knew she was being video taped when she was having sex.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

Yes, they are. I've seen the actual video of the one on the top right. It's 100 percent her and 100 percent real. lol.

They came from her storage that someone bought when she didn't pay the fees. lol.


----------



## Jordan0326 (Jun 28, 2007)

yeah someone send those to larry kind please HAHAHA

let me just say that I used to be a huge cokehead and i used to act like a [email protected]!^#%^#@^&amp;$ ass

I can tell when someone uses this drug and believe me PARIS IS A BIG TIME COKEHEAD!


----------



## kaylin_marie (Jun 28, 2007)

They look real, i mean they don't really look doctored. I really wouldn't doubt it, I figured she would have at least experimented with it at some point.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 28, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Jordan0326 (Jun 28, 2007)

hahaha someone had this posted up on their myspace i laughed

Paris Hilton is still a liarâ€¦that *****!!! Â» The Head ***** Â» Celebrity Rumors


----------



## Colorlicious (Jun 28, 2007)

lmao what a dumbass that girl!


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 29, 2007)

The thing that bothers me is not the fact that she does/did them, but the fact that she keeps denying it when there's proof all over the Net!


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 29, 2007)

Don't you know... Marijuana isn't considered a drug LOL! She's so damned silly that Paris LOL!


----------



## han (Jun 29, 2007)

lol.. i cant say i blame her for denying any drug use on national tv

if someone was to ask me a personal stupid question like that on national tv i would lie about it too and tell them to mind there business.

lol at paris being a cokehead i never seen one look that clean and put together.


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The thing that bothers me is not the fact that she does/did them, but the fact that she keeps denying it when there's proof all over the Net! Ditto! It just annoyes the hell out of me. I mean, I would have far much more respectfor her and im sure other people would to if she just admitted, at least say that she used it once or something.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 29, 2007)

wts she sucking on ???


----------



## Marisol (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm sure that's because Mike Moore is an idiot. lol You say idiot I say genius.


----------



## Saje (Jun 29, 2007)

Originally Posted by *han* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol.. i cant say i blame her for denying any drug use on national tvif someone was to ask me a personal stupid question like that on national tv i would lie about it too and tell them to mind there business.

lol at paris being a cokehead i never seen one look that clean and put together.

lol. I totally agree. I would too!


----------



## babyangel (Jun 29, 2007)

I wonder if Larry has seen these as yet?

*Babyangel*


----------



## babyangel (Jun 29, 2007)

Of course CNN bumped Michael for Paris. Can you say ratings sky rocketing. Paris on Larry king live will be the most talked about show this week.



Babyangel


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 30, 2007)

i heard about this.

gotta love where our priorities are.

by the way, i saw the movie on friday, great movie.


----------



## babyangel (Jun 30, 2007)

On people who doubt that she will change after her jail experience:

"They're wrong and they don't know me. I'm a good person. I'm a compassionate person. I have a big heart. I'm sincere, and they'll see."

She sounds really angry that people's words are really getting to her.

*Babyangel*


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jun 30, 2007)

she earn this all by herself, y being a dumb BeYAchI


----------



## Marisol (Jun 30, 2007)

Link

This makes up for the hour wasted watching Larry King's interview.


----------



## CellyCell (Jun 30, 2007)

Ms. Jail Slop, lol.

"D.U.I."


----------



## MindySue (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL funny thanks for posting.


----------



## lynnda (Jun 30, 2007)

That was soo funny!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 30, 2007)

LOL! I like this version of the interview so much better!!!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jun 30, 2007)

LMFAO!!!!!

OMG! how do I share this?


----------



## girlie2010 (Jun 30, 2007)

so funny


----------



## Bexy (Jun 30, 2007)

That was great.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 1, 2007)

That was funny!


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 1, 2007)

I love that!

Jay Leno is a GOD for doing that! I shall now hoist a shrine and give thanks daily!


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 1, 2007)

I loved that! Jay Leno is so funny to me.


----------



## KaseyB (Jul 1, 2007)

FOTFLMAO






That made my day! Thanks for posting


----------



## luxotika (Jul 1, 2007)

Hilarious!


----------



## Shanelle (Jul 1, 2007)

Ahahahaha


----------



## ivette (Jul 1, 2007)

that was hilarious.





i love jay leno.


----------



## MissMudPie (Jul 1, 2007)

Lmao!


----------



## tadzio79 (Jul 1, 2007)

that was GREAT! LMAO!!!


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 1, 2007)

That's freaking funny!


----------



## KatJ (Jul 1, 2007)

Now I remember why I loved Jay Leno so much!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 3, 2007)

*From Paris' Trash to Cash?*

Posted Jul 3rd 2007 10:50AM by TMZ Staff

Filed under: Paris Hilton, Wacky and Weird





Proof that one celebutante's trash is another man's treasure: Paris Hilton's garbage is fetching big money on eBay.

*HollywoodStarTrash.com* sold several items reportedly taken from Hilton's trash, including an empty can of dog food for $305; a used toothbrush, also for $305; two used envelopes sent to her while she was in jail for $510; and a Coke can for $51. A _Coke_ can?

The site guarantees that "the items/trash we are selling was taken from garbage in front of the celebrity's house but we cannot guarantee that the trash was thrown out by the celebrity himself/herself." Glad they cleared _that _up!

Upcoming Paris auctions include a used make-up collection and used deodorant stick -- your sweaty armpits can smell just like Paris!

Source


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 3, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwww


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jul 3, 2007)

Just NASTY


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 3, 2007)

so gross


----------



## mebabygirl86 (Jul 3, 2007)

ewww yuck


----------



## KatJ (Jul 3, 2007)

seriously

WTF?


----------



## bluebird26 (Jul 3, 2007)

lol insane!


----------



## AprilRayne (Jul 3, 2007)

I just don't get what's so great about celebrities! They're just people, with money, big deal! I think if I passed Paris on the street, I would just keep walking! LOL


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 3, 2007)

thats seriously disgusting !


----------



## Bexy (Jul 3, 2007)

Why would someone waste their hard earned money? Nutso!!!!!!!!!


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Jul 3, 2007)

except for the fact that it was in the trash whats the difference between buying paris's used makeup and buying used mkeup on MUT? (and spending hundreds of dollars for it obviously) other than that i dont understand the grossed out comments, just check out our sales forum, its filled with used makeup for sale.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Jul 3, 2007)

I should take out my trash more often. who knows? maybe the local bum will sell my used tampon for cash.

Ew, I know..but hey! if Paris can do it..so can I

Gross, Grace. Just effing Gross.


----------



## xEdenx (Jul 3, 2007)

aaaaaahhhh hahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 3, 2007)

oh please...how ridiculous.

I think people were ewwing more at the used toothbrush and dog food tin.


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 4, 2007)

I guess it just shows that some people have more money that brains


----------



## luxotika (Jul 4, 2007)

Originally Posted by *makeupfreak72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif except for the fact that it was in the trash whats the difference between buying paris's used makeup and buying used mkeup on MUT? (and spending hundreds of dollars for it obviously) other than that i dont understand the grossed out comments, just check out our sales forum, its filled with used makeup for sale. Agreed, but MuT is not selling used empty dog food cans either.

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I should take out my trash more often. who knows? maybe the local bum will sell my used tampon for cash.
Ew, I know..but hey! if Paris can do it..so can I

Gross, Grace. Just effing Gross.

OMG, you are so funny!


----------



## MindySue (Jul 4, 2007)

thats so pathetic hahaha.


----------



## sooner_chick (Jul 4, 2007)

That's gross!!! Yuk!!!!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

she looked so much better be4!


----------



## Bexy (Jul 9, 2007)

The pic is not showing up. I would love to see it.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 9, 2007)

red x.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

its fixed


----------



## Saje (Jul 9, 2007)

if thats really her i think she looks way better now.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 9, 2007)

Yeah i kinda think she looks better now.


----------



## princess_20 (Jul 9, 2007)

I think she looks way better now!


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 9, 2007)

really ? i thikn she looks more innocent and nice back then. now she just looks like a slut to me. she dont have to do anything . she just look dumb the first time is aw her without knwoing who she was.


----------



## MindySue (Jul 9, 2007)

most people have noses like that instead of her really skinny one..so it would be bad for me/anyone to say she looks better now..but i think she does. however my nose is wide and im not geting plastic surgery.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 9, 2007)

I think we all looked innocent when we were younger. I actually dont think that Paris looks like a slut. She might be one but thats another story.


----------



## monniej (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Saje* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if thats really her i think she looks way better now. ditto for me!


----------



## girlie2010 (Jul 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *princess_20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she looks way better now! totally agree


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! what a difference.


----------



## Bexy (Jul 9, 2007)

I like the way she looks now.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 9, 2007)

I really don't have a preference for her, because I am seriously not a big fan of hers. Not a fan at all, actually.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 9, 2007)

I think she would've looked so much better now if she didn't get that nose job (or at least if she had gotten a better nose job). Right now, her nose looks like a beak to me. I don't see why someone would do that to themself...


----------



## Nox (Jul 9, 2007)

Paris has what's called a "hanging" collumela. The collumela is that little bit that that separates the nostrils into two holes. The slimmer the nose is made to be, the more apparent a hanging collumela will become. The surgeon did not touch that part of her nose, she was born that way. Some people elect to get it "trimmed" as part of the whole nose job package, Paris has opted not to.

There's nothing wrong with it, it's genetically determined if you have one, just like it's genetics if you have a free-earlobe or attached earlobe. That's just one of the things that makes us all unique.

Her before vs. after though, it's hard for me to say. Her lips before were good, her "after" nose I am on the fence about, the buccal fat removal really did mature her quite a bit from the previous baby face. I would be inclined to say had she gone for a less severe blepheraplasty, she would be able to age much better without having a "hollow eye" socket, and she may have been able to avoid the eyelid ptosis injury the surgery caused her.

I dunno, to me it's a toss up. However, I do like her brown eyes. It made them look much bigger than the blue beads she's sporting now.


----------



## princessmich (Jul 9, 2007)

IMO she looks better now &amp; Nox thanks for the awesome explanation


----------



## katnahat (Jul 9, 2007)

I think her old nose was better. I had no idea she even had a nose job. I don't know why she would have done that to her nose on purpose. The new nose is too straight and pointy. Her real nose was more natural looking (haha, duh!).


----------



## ivette (Jul 9, 2007)

i can't really tell


----------



## kittenmittens (Jul 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she would've looked so much better now if she didn't get that nose job (or at least if she had gotten a better nose job). Right now, her nose looks like a beak to me. I don't see why someone would do that to themself... I agree! she looks like a bird


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 10, 2007)

really? i didnt knwo who she was teh first tie i saw her on tv but then the first impression she gave me was "ah this chick looks like a slut" then i read the newspaper... and ha. i was right ~


----------



## Dragonfly (Jul 10, 2007)

I just don't like the girl and I don't care what she looks like. Now Brad Pitt is

a different story - I could talk about his looks forever...


----------



## KatJ (Jul 10, 2007)

I dont understand why anybody would pay to have their nose look like that.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Jul 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just don't like the girl and I don't care what she looks like. Now Brad Pitt isa different story - I could talk about his looks forever...

what about him




he was hot in troy YUM


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 10, 2007)

IF that really is her, she looks better now.


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 10, 2007)

I think a combo of old and new noses would have been best. Her new nose is too fake for me, but the old nose isnt optimum either


----------



## niksaki (Jul 11, 2007)

she looked prettier back then! i hate her current nose..


----------



## CellyCell (Jul 11, 2007)

She forever looks odd.


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

i didnt know she looked like that before.if she didnt do surgery i'm pretty sure she wont get famous.


----------



## CandyApple (Jul 12, 2007)

Ya, it's obvious she got a nose job. But her nose now looks like a bird's nose!!!


----------



## missnadia (Jul 12, 2007)

Haha, oh wow she's so fake

Too bad they couldn't fix her lazy eye


----------



## melpaganlibran (Jul 12, 2007)

she looked a bit better before, but i'd bet that was a teenaged pic of her. her cheeks were fuller so she probably had some "baby fat" left on her cheeks as most 15-18 yro have.


----------



## kellianne76 (Jul 23, 2007)

If I didn't know better, I'd think that those were two different people.


----------



## mayyami (Jul 24, 2007)

There was nothing wrong with her before.


----------



## Colorlicious (Jul 24, 2007)

she looks better now


----------



## PeachTea (Jul 24, 2007)

I like her old nose better.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 24, 2007)

Paris Hilton is starting to make good on her post-jail promises to help others, turning out at a friend's charity gala to raise funds for children with spinal cord injuries.

"It's a great organization," Hilton told PEOPLE at Sunday's Life Rolls On Foundation's 4th annual Night By the Ocean auction. "It gives people hope and I'm really happy to be here to support Jesse."

Hilton's close friend Jesse Billauer, a former pro surfer who is now paralyzed, founded Life Rolls On.

The heiress bid on (and won) a $17, 500 surfing lesson with Billauer and Adam Sandler. Even Hilton's black-and-white dress was a bit of a charity case, created by 19-year old fashion student she met when he helped pump her gas.

"He said he loved me and my style and showed me 30 dresses he designed just for me. I was amazed by how incredibly talented he was," Hilton said of designer Jonathan Bash.

Although Hilton was recently seen frolicking in Malibu with new pal Tyler Atkins, 21, she claims she's all business. "I'm just focusing on doing a movie right now," she says. "It's a surprise but I start shooting next month."

And in the meantime, when not hitting the clubs, she says she'll continue to try to do good.

"I was just at the Los Angeles Children's Hospital visiting all of the kids and premature babies in the cancer ward," she said Sunday. "I met with philanthropists and they're doing a summit with five major charities and we'll be doing stuff all over the world. I'm excited."


----------



## dreamgirl_leah (Jul 24, 2007)

I hope she does put her time and money into more things than just her partying and drinking &amp; driving.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Jul 26, 2007)

I highly doubt Paris is going to change her ways. She will be back to not caring about anyone or anything but herself in no time.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 27, 2007)

oh boy, she's working on another movie!? I'm sure that will be a flopper, again!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm still skeptical. lol.

Wasn't she caught making out with/giving a lapdance to Cisco Adler the other day? Eww!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jul 30, 2007)

_The Simple Life_ is over for Paris Hilton, but she has already lined up a juicy new role in the big-screen musical _Repo! The Genetic Opera_. 

Hilton is joining Alexa Vega and Paul Sorvino in the cast of _Repo!_, a musical thriller from _Saw_-makers Twisted Pictures and Lionsgate, according to _Variety._

The news comes as E! Entertainment Television has decided not to renew _The Simple Life_, the reality show in which Hilton starred with on-and-off pal Nicole Richie for five seasons. The program ran initially on FOX before being picked up by E!, and the series finale is slated for August 5.

Instead of playing herself, the 26-year-old heiress will play daughter to Sorvino's villainous organ-transplant magnate in the futuristic flick. The musical is set in 2056 and centers around a mysterious plague that threatens the survival of the human race. The film is being directed by Darren Lynn Bousman, who also helmed all three _Saw_ films.

Bousman said Hilton floored him when she auditioned. "I have auditioned at least 30 actresses for this role," he tells _Variety_. "Paris came in and owned it. She _is_ this role."

Producer Carl Mazzocone of Twisted Pictures adds: "We saw many actresses for the role, and Paris sang it better than all of them."

In other news, Hilton has put her Hollywood Hills home on the market for $4.25 million, according to _The Wall Street Journal_.

The residence, which Hilton bought in 2004 for just under $3 million, played a cameo role during a tough summer for Hilton. On June 7, a media circus descended on the Hilton house after the heiress was released (only briefly, it turned out) from an L.A. County jail to serve house arrest in her probation-violation case.

Days after completing her prison sentence, Hilton leased a $2.9 million beach house in Malibu, where she has been staying.

The media frenzy of early June upset Hilton's neighbors in the Hills. But Hilton's aunt, Kyle Richards, told the _Journal_ that her niece's decision to sell was not related to that incident.

"I'm sure they'll be happy to see the paparazzi go, but that had nothing to do with it," Richards said. "She can't control the people who are outside."

Richards said Hilton simply wants more space â€“ preferably a larger house in a gated community or one with a long, gated driveway.

The property in the Hills measures 3,000 square feet on a 7,000-square-foot lot, the _Journal_ reports. Built in 1926, it has a pool, a Jacuzzi and a waterfall.

SOURCE


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jul 30, 2007)

Well im not sure I agree with Paris being a good singer, but who knows? Maybe she will surprice us all. I heard she was taking singing classes day and night.


----------



## Sheikah (Jul 30, 2007)

Yeah I think the same... let's see how it turns out, she might be good.


----------



## missnadia (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow she really doesn't know what to do with herself anymore..


----------



## StrangerNMist (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't think that she was that great of a singer to begin with, and I have my doubts about this musical. I guess we're going to have to wait and see how everything pans out.

It's not a matter of not knowing what to do with herself, but I think it's more of a matter of what she DOESN'T want to do with herself.


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 31, 2007)

Originally Posted by *missnadia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Wow she really doesn't know what to do with herself anymore.. I thought the same thing.


----------



## caroline88 (Aug 2, 2007)

she needs something to do now that her grandfather has taken away her inheritance


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 9, 2007)

They've been friends for most of their lives â€“ despite a two-year period when they didn't speak to each other â€“ and now Paris Hilton is sharing in Nicole Richie's baby excitement. 

"She's really happy," Hilton, 26, told PEOPLE about her _Simple Life_ costar at Wednesday's Helio Ocean launch party in West Hollywood, to benefit Heal the Bay. "I just got off the phone with her. She's so excited."

Adds the hotel heiress, "I know she's going to be the best mom ever."

In a series of ABC interviews last week, Richie, 25, told Diane Sawyer that she is four months pregnant with musician boyfriend Joel Madden, 28. 

"They're really in love," Hilton says of the expectant parents.

Not that all is hearts and flowers for the mom-to-be.

Due to serve four days in a L.A. County jail, for a second DUI conviction (she must put in her time before Sept. 28), Richie will likely be kept at Lynwood, Calif.'s Century Regional Detention Center â€“ the same lockup where Hilton spent 23 days earlier this summer.

SOURCE


----------



## Dreama (Aug 9, 2007)

That's nuts! If I remember correctly, Nicole has to spend 4 days in jail because of a DUI charge and driving the wrong way on the freeway.




Yup! Best mom ever!


----------



## Colorlicious (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MAC Lover* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That's nuts! If I remember correctly, Nicole has to spend 4 days in jail because of a DUI charge and driving the wrong way on the freeway.



Yup! Best mom ever!






lmao


----------



## kaylin_marie (Aug 9, 2007)

I think she'll be a good mom, acctually. I think she'll straighten up.


----------



## niksaki (Aug 9, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think she'll be a good mom, acctually. I think she'll straighten up. I agree


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 9, 2007)

And I'm sure Paris is a good authority on what a good parent is.


----------



## ivette (Aug 9, 2007)

well, nicole better get her act together


----------



## Dreama (Aug 9, 2007)

I'm *hoping* she'll straighten up of course. I wish her the best.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 9, 2007)

I think Hilton is a bit delusional to say that!


----------



## farris2 (Aug 10, 2007)

Sometimes becoming a parent changes people for the better.Hopefully it will be the same for Nicole.Since she was adopted,I'll bet she will adore her baby.


----------



## frecklesx (Aug 10, 2007)

Originally Posted by *farris2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sometimes becoming a parent changes people for the better.Hopefully it will be the same for Nicole.Since she was adopted,I'll bet she will adore her baby. I agree. Lets just hope for the best for the childs sake.


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 11, 2007)

paris hilton shouldnt talk. ever.


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 11, 2007)

i remember reading in a magazine that the baby is a boy...might just be a rumour though


----------



## Marisol (Aug 12, 2007)

They've been friends for most of their lives â€“ despite a two-year period when they didn't speak to each other â€“ and now Paris Hilton is sharing in Nicole Richie's baby excitement.

"She's really happy," Hilton, 26, told PEOPLE about her Simple Life costar at Wednesday's Helio Ocean launch party in West Hollywood, to benefit Heal the Bay. "I just got off the phone with her. She's so excited."

Adds the hotel heiress, "I know she's going to be the best mom ever."

In a series of ABC interviews last week, Richie, 25, told Diane Sawyer that she is four months pregnant with musician boyfriend Joel Madden, 28.

"They're really in love," Hilton says of the expectant parents.

Not that all is hearts and flowers for the mom-to-be.

Due to serve four days in a L.A. County jail, for a second DUI conviction (she must put in her time before Sept. 28), Richie will likely be kept at Lynwood, Calif.'s Century Regional Detention Center â€“ the same lockup where Hilton spent 23 days earlier this summer.


----------



## mayyami (Aug 12, 2007)

SHE vowed she'd never get plastic surgery, but famously flat-chested Paris Hilton has raised eyebrows with her newly heavy chest.

Hilton says it's a booster swimsuit featuring an internal push-up bra that has emphasised her newly curvaceous figure.

But speculation is rife that the heiress has gone under the knife, despite declaring her anti-surgery stance last year.

Hilton once considered breast augmentation surgery before being talked out of it by her father, Rick.

At the time she said: "I don't need it and I would never get it. It's gross - and it always ends up looking really fake. But if a girl is miserable and that's the only way to make her happy, then that's fine.

"Years ago I asked my dad for a boob job and he said it would cheapen my image. So I decided not to do it."

Hilton, 26, who was released from jail in June, has been criticised for trying to attract further attention by altering her body shape.

Apart from a stream of media commentary in the US and Britain, Hilton's changing body shape has prompted a barrage of comments on the internet.

"Her only talent is attracting attention," wrote one fan on a Hilton website.






SOURCE


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

Wow. Those are definitely looking plumper!


----------



## AngelaGM (Aug 12, 2007)

Ewwww!! My eyes, My eyes!!!


----------



## Andi (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah right...if thatÂ´s a push up bra I need it ASAP lol

A push up bra only works like that if you have some boobs to start with! She was like an A cup before so thereÂ´s no way thatÂ´s the work of a great bra. Who is she trying to fool??


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 12, 2007)

if this is a real picture then her boobs look weird


----------



## SqueeKee (Aug 12, 2007)

I was actually a fan of Paris's small boobies, so this is kinda disappointing


----------



## Retro-Violet (Aug 12, 2007)

oh yeah those are so so so done.


----------



## Savvy_lover (Aug 12, 2007)

is the source reliable


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah...she didn't need breast surgery to cheapen her image. lol.


----------



## ivette (Aug 12, 2007)

i hope so.


----------



## krazykid90 (Aug 12, 2007)

Presuming the picture hasn't been altered, there is defonitely a change!


----------



## KatJ (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif A push up bra only works like that if you have some boobs to start with! She was like an A cup before so thereÂ´s no way thatÂ´s the work of a great bra. Who is she trying to fool??

Took the words right outta my mouth!


----------



## ivette (Aug 12, 2007)

i'm not suprised

didn't she have a nose job??


----------



## Aprill (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah...she didn't need breast surgery to cheapen her image. lol. ditto!!!!


----------



## pinkbundles (Aug 12, 2007)

Those are def. much bigger than the one she sported for One Night in Paris!


----------



## Lia (Aug 12, 2007)

But i tthink we already discussed about Paris boobs and the girls came to the conclusion that it was chicken fillets with a powerful push-up bra


----------



## niksaki (Aug 12, 2007)

ha ha


----------



## chantelle8686 (Aug 12, 2007)

no way is that a push up u can see her boob on the side, doesnt look like a bra to me but going all natural!!!

She has got them done!!! foolish girl


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *ivette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i'm not suprised
didn't she have a nose job??

Yep! So did her sister and her mom. They all got the same nose. Not sure why, though...


----------



## Dreama (Aug 12, 2007)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah...she didn't need breast surgery to cheapen her image. lol. That's for sure!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeaah...body suit push bra my ass. It's so totally done


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 12, 2007)

She's been seen around WAY too much lately to have even gone through "recovery" from implants... I dunno if I'd buy that since these are recents pic of her, looking like her ol' small self...


----------



## farris2 (Aug 13, 2007)

I cant believe she waited as long as she did,if she in fact did.


----------



## xEdenx (Aug 13, 2007)

she's already had plastic surgery before this.


----------



## Saje (Aug 13, 2007)

I want to know who her surgeon is for she recovered FAST.

I agree with Aquila. She cant even pop a squat without any of us not knowing and there are recent pictures of her with her lovely A's again.


----------



## adrianavanessa (Aug 13, 2007)

Cheapen her image? She sure did NOT need a boob job to do that.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 13, 2007)

dude the fact that she had smaller boobs worked in her favour - now, when you add together her orange skin, blonde hair and clothing choices with the new boobs (regardless of it being real or fake) she looks more and more like a pornstar! just when you think she cant get any cheaper, she does!


----------



## Jesskaa (Aug 13, 2007)

.. ohh my!


----------



## Sakeenah (Aug 17, 2007)

ahhhh she is a pot head that explains EVERYTHING!


----------



## littletingoddes (Aug 17, 2007)

Maybe, like Bill Clinton, she never inhaled...


----------



## jessiej78 (Aug 18, 2007)

sad


----------



## farris2 (Aug 18, 2007)

wow...if they aren't real I guess she could sue?


----------



## michal_cohen (Sep 4, 2007)

its craked me up


----------



## ivette (Sep 4, 2007)

its funny


----------



## girlie2010 (Sep 4, 2007)

lmao


----------



## clwkerric (Sep 4, 2007)

lol


----------



## KellyB (Sep 4, 2007)

that was pretty clever.


----------



## SqueeKee (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep all Paris Hilton discussions/topics here please!


----------



## enyadoresme (Sep 10, 2007)

from her intrviews and watching the simple life she seems kinda cool

ion get why people dislike her so much


----------

